# We are all doing Pirates theme next year, right??



## matrixmom

Alright folks, all of you who have done pirate themes this (and have kept your theme hidden all year too) year, kudos! (standing ovation and clapping...insert here...)

They were all awesome!
Who's with me and throwing their 2013 plans away and now doing pirates theme ?  Mutiny i say!


----------



## Scatterbrains

A pirates life is not for me. 

Although the thought of mixing pop culture into the haunt is an idea with sparkiling zombie pirates dancing Gangnum style on the deck of the ship might get me more ToTs


----------



## jdubbya

I love a pirate theme and vow to do one before I quit haunting, but for next year, I have to resurrect the witches that were put back due to the weather. Pirates might be one of my rotating themes starting after that though. so many neat things to do with them.


----------



## Paint It Black

I just did my "Shipwreck Cove" (no room for a ship) this year and plan to use it every four years. Everyone loved it. My 2-year-old grandson had a ton of fun being a pirate too!


----------



## lisa48317

LOL at Scatter! Zombie pirates dancing Gangnam Style - I'd love to see that! 

Sorry. No pirates for me, either. My hubby would make me part of the display if I tried to change up themes!  

Anyway, after serving 8 years in the Navy, my ship would have to be haze gray!


----------



## Figtreejohn

Pirates is all I do. I can't afford a theme change!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Oh I'm all in! I wanna pirate some awesome Halloween sound effects!


----------



## The Auditor

Nay, no pirate theme for me, though I be sorely tempted to try pirate reenacting...but alas, time is not my friend and that's an idea that shall have to remain a mere idea for lo these many years.

That said...I could probably work something piratical into my "shadows" theme for 2013


----------



## cyberhaunt

I was planning to ditch the pirate theme this year, but just couldnt do it. I have so many pirate props and costumes, it make it a little difficult to alter course. Maybe I'll just expand on it next year.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Crap toooo many ideas, too few years left!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

I personaly don't do a pirate theme but I sure love seeing what you guys come up with....which is usually AWESOME!!


----------



## One eyed Mick

Aye Lassy, 

Tis' a Pirate's life for me...........!


----------



## matrixmom

Ok my one son is mad because I promised Nuclear fallout apocalypse next year....so maybe I can combine instead of Pirates of the Carribean maybe Pirates of Chernobyl?


----------



## Paint It Black

Sure, Matrixmom, that is the beauty of Halloween. You can do whatever you want!


----------



## hallorenescene

i did a pirate theme back when pirates of the carribean came out. it was a big hit. plan on doing one again someday. but next year shadows
paint it black, that is one fine looking lad


----------



## diggerc

I've been working with the same theme for 38 years (Graveyard, haunted house) and still don't think I have it right. When I do Maybe pirates.


----------



## halloween71

i did pirates in 2011.I have no idea what 2013 theme will be.I do want to do pirates again.


----------



## The-Dullahan

Aside from Halloween being Irish and a good handfull of Pirates originating from there as well, I really can;t find a noteworthy reason to do a Pirate them (Let's be honest, I seldom if ever have a "theme" in a general sense of the word, but make it all work last minute, since I decorate the day-of)

Honestly, I could probably pull it off, considering the locality that I live in.

However, it is always nice to see. This year, I went through Celebration, FL (A city of Multi-Millionaires) to see the houses and the synchronized music/light displays that often encompass multiple homes. It was pleasant to get compliments from the locals that my car was "a better display" than the houses I was listening to/watching. Anyhow, there is this fellow who does an entire visage over his mammoth house and decorates all-out with skeleton Pirates everywhere. While impressive, it is so only in girth, as with the obvious time and money involved, I feel we from the Forum could do much better. Maybe I can dig up some photos. I didn't take any, but may just know someone who does.


----------



## Mikelyte

I love the idea of doing a Pirate Theme. But I dont see doing it at my house for a little while yet.

I am however helping my friend with his pirate theme next year. He wants three different scenes: a cannon fight, a sing along, and a Tortuga scene.
He started this year with the ship battle scene, but he had to pull it down for the hurricaine.

Me at my house, I am sticking to the cemetary, but I am adding a walk through mausoleum.


----------



## thxboy

Ive only done pirates up to now and my goal is:
Whe i finally finish building the boat canal and my pirates eat the tourists, i will rest easy.....

Now back to building more pirate props!


----------



## roberj28

I am new to haunting. In theory I am splitting the yard into four sections. The graveyard, the witches coven, movie monsters and the Pirates Cove. So far I have one full size pirate zombie that is hanging a full size pirate skeleton from a big oak tree. This year I want to build a cannon, treasure chest and add some more pirate zombies. Having never built props before I could definitely use all the guidance I can get.


----------



## matrixmom

Well I am resurrecting this thread! Its on for us in 2014! For all ye scurvy naves thinkin about not doing it, the new Pirates of the Caribbean comes out in 2015. So up go all the pirate props/costume prices again in 2015! Do it next year or never i say!


----------



## Paint It Black

I will be following because I plan to rotate this theme back in a couple years. New ideas and additions are always fun.


----------



## Madame Leota

ANOTHER movie??? Ugh! Seriously, the last two were so bad I can't imagine them going for #5! I do love the first one though.

I would love to do a pirates themed yard but i just never thought it would look good with my yard as it is. I have a huge tree with giant roots and it in no way looks tropical. Love seeing what everybody else does though! Bring it on!


----------



## matrixmom

Just check out all my pinterest pages! Not sure what we will set out to do yet , but my hubby is sure liking those ships!
Halloween is tomorrow and Im already eyeing this huge chandelier at our church's rummage sale......for next year of course!


----------



## matrixmom

Hey PIB you have a pic where you son is sitting on some black netting/camo covering on the year you did pirates. Did you make that or buy that? It looks great. 



Paint It Black said:


> I will be following because I plan to rotate this theme back in a couple years. New ideas and additions are always fun.


----------



## Paint It Black

I bought several packages of the plastic camo netting at a Spirit store a few years ago (during their after-Halloween sale). It is a dark olive green on one side and tan on the other. I also have some of the Michaels' fish netting draped on the ends and on the windows. I liked the netting from Michaels because it is thicker and darker and shows up well. 










Oh, and the little guy is my grandson.


----------



## matrixmom

What about the flag? I have seen alot of websites, but most are 3x5 feet and I think I am going to need it bigger. I wonder if I can just stencil it myself and hit it heavy with paint.


----------



## im the goddess

lisa48317 said:


> Anyway, after serving 8 years in the Navy, my ship would have to be haze gray!


 And Under way! Go Navy! Beat Army! Had to do it, sorry! Hubby is an Academy Grad.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

im the goddess said:


> And Under way! Go Navy! Beat Army! Had to do it, sorry! Hubby is an Academy Grad.


Mine too! We had to schedule the party around the football games! GO NAVY! BEAT NOTRE DAME!


----------



## Paint It Black

matrixmom said:


> What about the flag? I have seen alot of websites, but most are 3x5 feet and I think I am going to need it bigger. I wonder if I can just stencil it myself and hit it heavy with paint.


I lucked out and found the flag at a thrift store. But I think it is also about 3' x 5 ' and it still made a decent impact. The space I am working with is not too big, however. For a larger flag, what about getting a black sheet and painting the design with white sign paint?


----------



## matrixmom

Hey scurvy naves...look what a great chandelier I got today.....(AND still looking around for free wood barrels. )








And for those of of you that need gold plates for pirate chests and what not these gold chargers were at dollar tree today:


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, I love your pirate picture.
matrix, wow on the chandelier


----------



## pacman

Think we have to thank the Disney studios for re invigorating the pirate theme for us all with the movies , before that we only had a few and far between selection of classics to get inspiration from but they took it to another level , and of course the great JOHNNY DEPP and rest of the acting crew as well . You just cant help but get carried away with a pirate theme when you start , i would love to do it again in a couple of years but this time with a mock up front of ship display like many others on the forum , would be so cool .


----------



## Si-cotik

maybe one day when my dreams come true I will have a big walkthrough with all the themes I can think of in it, I would include pirates. I think they have Halloween potential...I'm thinking the haunted isles from the game Pirates-Legend of Black Kat...you guys should look it up, I love that game


----------



## matrixmom

Ahoy mateys.....Keep a lookout for a sale on those wooden planters.Im guessing they would be on sale sometime in winter? Its been tough down here to find barrels without breaking the bank....$$


----------



## Palladino

I've never done a pirate theme. Partly because it seems incompatible with the prairie landscape where I live.


----------



## cmerli

I live on a lake so it would be natural to do a pirate theme but for now I am sticking to the Mortuary Theme. Maybe someday when I feel like I can't add anything to that one I will start the Pirate theme as an alternating year.


----------



## im the goddess

A pirate theme would be easy to add to my cemetery. It would be a lot of fun too! (Hums a pirates life for me)


----------



## matrixmom

Im waiting for these to go on sale if I cant find real barrels on the cheap.....I think it was jdubbya who told me to get 2 of them and flip one around to make a barrel look alike. But $40 a piece.ouch.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_77299-73504...l&UserSearch=real&productId=1195891&rpp=32&y=


----------



## matrixmom

Follow my pages on pinterestim the goddess. Have lots of ideas pinned so far.




im the goddess said:


> A pirate theme would be easy to add to my cemetery. It would be a lot of fun too! (Hums a pirates life for me)


----------



## mobnesl

LOL at Scatter! Zombie pirates dancing Gangnam Style - I'd love to see that!

Sorry. No pirates for me, either. My hubby would make me part of the display if I tried to change up themes!

Anyway, after serving 8 years in the Navy, my ship would have to be haze gray!


----------



## im the goddess

matrixmom said:


> Follow my pages on pinterestim the goddess. Have lots of ideas pinned so far.


I'll take a look, thanks.


----------



## mejess68

matrixmom said:


> Ahoy mateys.....Keep a lookout for a sale on those wooden planters.Im guessing they would be on sale sometime in winter? Its been tough down here to find barrels without breaking the bank....$$


You could make your barrels, here is a video from stillbeast for making a simple barrel




Or if you want to go the extra mile you could use a stave calculator and cut the staves so when you bend them you have a curved barrel.
The carving creates a pretty realistic aged wood look, I used a similar technique here on my casket







And for the straps you could use PVC lattice, when heated, formed and painted it gives the look of old iron (I used it to make some decent faux iron torches and Gibbet cage)


----------



## booswife02

I use to not care for pirate themes for Halloween but you guys have 100% changed my mind. There have been some great pirate themes and I can not wait to see all of yours this year. My 5 year old son would love it if I did a pirate theme! But I've already started on sleepy hollow. maybe next year for me mateys!


----------



## hallorenescene

mejess, that is pretty genius


----------



## booswife02

Britta has some really cool cookies on etsy for your party
https://www.etsy.com/listing/151778518/pirate-doubloon-cookies-pre-printed?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## pacman

Oh no booswife02 , just when i thought i was going to cut down on goodies after the Christmas blowout you have to show me a link to cookies ..... oh well perhaps maybe i could start next week ...... lol


----------



## matrixmom

I have seen stiltbeast studios video, and this might be the way to go. Thanks for the info. I dont have any major wood carving tools, and frankly, I don't know if this girly woodchuck could chuck wood as well as some of you!

I also found this on pinterest: (but no instructions but looks easy enough)
http://forums.group.com/Uploads/Images/92f1f1df-c4db-439b-9a80-93c2.JPG


----------



## mejess68

matrixmom said:


> I have seen stiltbeast studios video, and this might be the way to go. Thanks for the info. I dont have any major wood carving tools, and frankly, I don't know if this girly woodchuck could chuck wood as well as some of you!
> 
> I also found this on pinterest: (but no instructions but looks easy enough)
> http://forums.group.com/Uploads/Images/92f1f1df-c4db-439b-9a80-93c2.JPG


Nice find I have already copied the pic to my projects folder, with a little faux painting they could look real enough, it you get your pattern down it could be used to make foam barrels also.


----------



## matrixmom

Got some bead garland the other day from Target (gold and purple) 12 ft for $1. 
http://www.target.com/p/beaded-garl...al_1&lnk=Rec|pdp|ClickCP|item_page.vertical_1

Just a quick spray of gold and voila! Treasure for treasure chests.


----------



## matrixmom

Also got these at lowes (last 2 boxes) for $4 each. Just for the bulbs its worth it!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Holiday-Liv...0-ct-Light-Christmas-NEW-in-Box-/111247346668


----------



## hallorenescene

matrix mom, perfect treasures


----------



## disembodiedvoice

You know what, I NEVER thought I would be saying this but....I think I am going to do a pirate theme this year. I don't know what swayed me exactly, pinterest has a lot of cute stuff so maybe it was that but I never thought of pirates and Halloween , still don't really but for some reason it seems like it will be fun to put together so I'm going to jump in and make it happen. Problem is I'm starting completely from scratch. I haven't collected anything pirate over the years yikes ! any tips on where to start??


----------



## Paint It Black

diembodiedvoice, there's plenty of time if you start now. Two years ago, I did the pirate theme from scratch. Well, I owned some skeletons, but other than that...just look at rummage sales for striped shirts, pirate "treasure," stuffed parrots, shells. Look at the dollar stores for fish nets, pirate guns, eye patches, bandanas, pirate hats, swords, rats. Make a treasure map, and rum bottles out of empty wine bottles. Next time I think I'd like to add a mermaid made from a skeleton and some other stuff. I think you will really enjoy it!!


----------



## matrixmom

disembodiedvoice said:


> You know what, I NEVER thought I would be saying this but....I think I am going to do a pirate theme this year. I don't know what swayed me exactly, pinterest has a lot of cute stuff so maybe it was that but I never thought of pirates and Halloween , still don't really but for some reason it seems like it will be fun to put together so I'm going to jump in and make it happen. Problem is I'm starting completely from scratch. I haven't collected anything pirate over the years yikes ! any tips on where to start??



Neither do I. I had no pirate props - zilch. I just start collecting over the year. The clothes for the pirates? goodwill and family clothes. Get them black, white red, striped. Belts, find gold buttons, glue them on, tear up the clothes. Start looking for old costume jewelry at garage sales for treasure chest. The only thing I have bought at buycostumes.com has been pirate hats and wigs,swords,and rum bottles when they run a super cheap sale ($5 or less). You can make the pilings, lots of candles, lots of wood (pallets?) to make crates. My issue is still barrels. I have all my family and friends on the lookout so I dont have to build one out of foam or cardboard. Im counting on them - last year I got my steel toxic barrels for free.


----------



## mejess68

matrixmom said:


> Neither do I. I had no pirate props - zilch. I just start collecting over the year. The clothes for the pirates? goodwill and family clothes. Get them black, white red, striped. Belts, find gold buttons, glue them on, tear up the clothes. Start looking for old costume jewelry at garage sales for treasure chest. The only thing I have bought at buycostumes.com has been pirate hats and wigs,swords,and rum bottles when they run a super cheap sale ($5 or less). You can make the pilings, lots of candles, lots of wood (pallets?) to make crates. My issue is still barrels. I have all my family and friends on the lookout so I dont have to build one out of foam or cardboard. Im counting on them - last year I got my steel toxic barrels for free.


Matrixmom, I'm somewhat of an obsessive compulsive/ ADD kinda both extremes constantly battling against one another and every since you posted your barrel dilemma I have been churning over several ideas that could be used and when you mentioned that last year you got toxic barrels for free well then it hit me.......







If you could find some of the above pictured plastic barrels (sometimes you can find them in for sale papers for $5), then simply do a faux paint job and zap you have your pirate barrels........ could work maybe?


----------



## matrixmom

Or I could cover it with one of these: (but not radioactive but wood slats and black rings)

http://www.onsitesignsohio.com/base#!__base/sinister-signs/productsstackergalleryv20=30


----------



## matrixmom

or i wonder if I could cover it with contact paper (wood) and put black duct tape. I have this stuff let me try and see. I could then paint the contact paper to age. Its hard to do on straight plastic. But I think I could try. I still have one steel drum left.
Thanks for great idea now you got me thinking!!


----------



## Defenestrator

Ahhh, Pirates.....that theme can be a ton of fun.

I've done it in previous years, always have fun with the props and enjoy it immensely every time. 

In the process have used about every permutation of barrel construction, locating, purchasing, etc because it just seemed like a necessary piece of scene setting. While I was ultimately able to find some nice whiskey barrels in 2012, I'd also had to use 1/2 barrel planters, foam props, and stand-in items prior to that. 

For anyone considering making their own, I'd recommend checking out this post from forum member 'Fravak' a few years back that details a method of carving from foam. I will say that I was able to locate the foam blocks used in the tutorial on my first try. I will also say that it is every bit as messy as it appears, but also can yield some pretty great results on the cheap.

A picture of Fravak's finished foam barrels:


----------



## disembodiedvoice

The fun props that are used with the pirates are actually what sold me. It seems like it is going to be fun collecting and scouring for items for the next year. I have 5 skeletons but need a few more. I just bought some beads and those gold plate chargers from $tree that matrixmom pointed out ( thanks for the heads up)
I put my dad on high alert for barrels , crates and a ships wheel ( he owns an antique shop) but if worse comes to worse I will try to make them. I made a foam fireplace this year, my first attempt with foam so maybe I will try it again, Oh I've been researching making a cannon as well...have to have a cannon or two.
Paint it Black , I really want a mermaid as well, a poster here has pics of her mermaid and I thought it was so cute, I have to have one. Finding a good mermaid tail is a whole other story.


----------



## fravak

Hey, those look like my barrels! Thanks Defenestrator.  Cheap and messy seems to be how most of my projects go. I found a local trailer dealer who gave me a couple dozen blocks made a few more since that tutorial, but I haven't really come up with a better or less messy method to make them.


----------



## matrixmom

Mermaids? Good luck there. Im not that talented to make one of those!


----------



## matrixmom

For those of you that may not know, there is a subgroup on the forum thats all about pirate themes/haunts/pics:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/groups/pirates.html


----------



## hallorenescene

defense, those are some nicely turned out barrels


----------



## Defenestrator

I'd love to take credit for those, Hallorene, but that particular stack of barrels is a photo of Fravak's.


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, I knew they were fravaks, but you posted the picture and I was just commenting they were nicely turned out barrels. but glad to see you are giving credit where it is due.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

As far as a mermaid goes , I was thinking of something more in the line of this......







It is from ELH's set up here on the board. I messaged her asking about what she used as the fin but it being "off season" I doubt I will hear back


----------



## disembodiedvoice

another pic of the fin.


----------



## matrixmom

Wow...that fin is unbelievable. And...she has real water in that fountain too. Nice...


----------



## hallorenescene

that is awesome disembodie. and I know you did not build it, just posted it


----------



## pacman

Damn that is what i was talking about , should have known someone would have had the inspiration and skill to have a go already on the forum and damn does it look good , hope you guys could see where the half a Skellie deal would be just right for this type of project though , thank you for the photos disembodiedvoice they really made me chuckle especially with the two large seashells within the bikini top hiding the dignity of the mermaid .... lol what a great piece of work and ELH nailed it .


----------



## Tannasgach

wow ELH did a great job with her mermaid and display!  If you don't want to make a mermaid prop, Halloween Asylum sells a pretty cool 5 ft Fiji mermaid http://www.halloweenasylum.com/fiji_mermaid_prop.html


----------



## offmymeds

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/offmymeds-albums-pirate-party-picture113009-dscf4735.jpg
I made this one for my pirate theme.....not anywhere near the level of ELH's but she did the job and didn't hardly cost anything. Then I used her for my Fiji mermaid in my carnevil theme and I used her for a witch in my voodoo scene last year. I finally threw her away....
I did notice this weekend that DT had some red and white polka ******** things for pirates and they also had some Barbie sized mermaids. the tails looked like good plastic. They would make great little ones with a little makeover.


----------



## pacman

What did you use for the tail section offmymeds , it looks like some type of material but i cannot see for sure what it could be i would be interested to know , is it a kind of quilt material ?? it looks great anyway , and i am sure all the trick or treaters loved it.


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks pacman! Those are napkins folded in a triangle shape and the tail part is just newspaper with rope in between. I used plastic bags to shape her.


----------



## pacman

Nope i would never have guessed that , they look great , i thought it was a material of some sort great work offmymeds.


----------



## Kilted Candyman

I'm still working on basics but it is rather funny as Amy and I are going on a Disney Cruise (or 4th and 5th) and since they always have Pirate Night we are putting together nice outfits. Double purpose as since we are also Rennies we get extra mileage out of them.

Jim


----------



## hallorenescene

I did a quicky mermaid. I took an older kids mermaid costume, stuffed it, and then put it on my partial mannequin. I was happy with it


----------



## pacman

Looks great hallorenescene as i said previously its the tail section i figured would be a problem but i had forgotten how inventive and creative my fellow forum members are , and its great that you are all letting us have an insight as to how you got around the fish tail bit , i didn't get around to doing one for my pirate theme as the time beat me but i was going to try sequined material with a light spray of black to allow a misting to darken the sequins , but i never got time to try . I guess theres always another year .


----------



## Wolfbeard

Nice mermaid scenes and great inspiration. I wanted a Little Mermaid scene, but our theme included twists on Fairy Tales for our annual Boo Bash. I came up with a last minute idea of *"When Worlds Collide - The Little Mermaid Meets The Deadliest Catch"* I threw together this quick scene for our Scary Tales themed party this past Halloween. The tail is nothing more than a gown we had in costume storage. The stand is for my gibbet cage, the netting and sea critters were from our pirate theme years ago. Add in a Wally, wig and shell bra and you get a quick, 30 minute prop/scene. It looked better in show/party lighting and with a few more details added.











Eric


----------



## pacman

Nice touch Wolfbeard , what a great idea for the party theme as well with the twisted fairy tales , i am sure it was a huge hit with everybody and as you stated it only took you 30 minutes some time the real snap ideas end up being the best ones , i think this was one of those , i love it . Now i feel i missed an opportunity last Halloween when i didn't manage to get a mermaid in my pirate theme , definitely will do one in the future .


----------



## halloween71

I am thinking of bringing back the pirate theme this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks pacman. 
wolfbeard, I think that looks great. I like your starfish and crabs. very nice add


----------



## matrixmom

Look what I found...!!! (at St Vincent De Paul Thrift) 






Not a huge one but its a start.


----------



## mejess68

matrixmom said:


> Look what I found...!!! (at St Vincent De Paul Thrift)
> View attachment 189643
> Not a huge one but its a start.


Nice, you could cover with masking tape then mark evenly spaced vertical lines (measure the top\bottom place marks evenly around top/bottom and connect), peel off tape and now you have a patern to reproduce it in cardboard or foam. Excellent find.


----------



## matrixmom

Thanks for that great idea mejess!! you are such a smarty pants.....


----------



## hallorenescene

matrixmom, that is a nice start.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I just wanted to post something because I felt sad that its "off season" and so not many people around right now. I did get a small keg/barrel from my dads shop this past week. I will have to take a picture. I have looked everywhere for the larger barrels and so far no luck at all. where do you guys find yours? also those crates? the thought of having to make this stuff is almost too much for me. I 'm going to make a cannon or two but to make all the barrels and crates as well isn't appealing to me.


----------



## matrixmom

well as for the crates, Im going to use pink foam to cover the edges and paint them. For barrels, I found this at big Lots the other day, and put 2 together like this:








Haven't bought them though- waiting for price to go down. I have noticed for the pirate stuff, not much to build- just odds and ends to buy and distress and create the scene.


----------



## matrixmom

One thing I can say- pirates paraphenalia is popular every year. There wasn't hardly anything on sale the day after halloween at Spirit or online. So for me its off to goodwill/garage sales/thrift stores I go.


----------



## offmymeds

Don't forget dollar tree. It's the hunt that makes it fun! I kept a bunch of my pirate stuff cause I take part of it to the Buffett concert to decorate for the tailgating. and because it's just hard to part with.....
I found 2 smaller barrels at an estate sale that had nails in them. Those people thought I was crazy because I didn't want all the rusty nails in them... I was no, can you just dump those in a box or something..
You can also make your own flags


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Matrixmom, how much were those planters at Big Lots? I need so much right now I'm glad that I decided on my theme this early in the game, its going to take me every bit of the next 7-8 months to collect what I need. I don't have ANY clothes or costumes, a ship wheel, the barrels, crates , cannons , treasure chests , I only have 5 skeletons which I guess is workable but I would like a few more. I'm excited about the hunt for things but it seems a little daunting at this point. especially the crates and barrels because so much of what I envision is based on several of those. I'm now so obsessed with it I look for things everywhere I go and I mean everywhere, my family thinks I've lost it.
Oh another thing matrixmom, are you going to cover the edges of cardboard boxes with the foam to make your crates? or some other type of box? I think I can manage that so that is probabl what I will do as well. I just have to get the knack of faux painting the "wood"


----------



## matrixmom

They were $20 each in my neck of the woods at big Lots.

Yes, about the crates - essentially like this: http://www.socalhalloween.com/Pictures2007Construction.html (scroll down pics until you see the crates)
Just start getting large boxes so you dont have to make so many.

or you can also do something like this:

http://www.merrickdesigns.com/2013/07/planning-pirate-party.html (again scroll down for the "crates")


----------



## matrixmom

I did my carboard planks last year (i also made foam ones for outside) using my ghoul friday's technique.

View attachment 190447


----------



## matrixmom

offmymeds said:


> You can also make your own flags


Did you make your own flag? Like a stencil right?


----------



## Saki.Girl

I need to start following this I keep saying I want to do this theme so maybe next year. 
love the little barrel you got matrixmom I have one that sits on a stand and has a wood tap on it. 
I keep my eyes out for big ones but so far only ones I have seen come with a big price tag .


----------



## matrixmom

yep....pirate stuff is expensive arrghhh....


----------



## Paint It Black

I found an old crate someone had on the curb. It isn't good for anything except as a prop, LOL. The half-barrels can be used as a crows nest, or like this:










The crate is to the left of the barrel.

Also, don't forget to make a treasure map:


----------



## Bacchus Barley

We started building our ship for this year's haunt.






Working on the bow half this weekend.


----------



## ScaredyKat

No pirate theme for me. It would be fun and easy to do, but I just don't think it's scary or "Halloween enough" for my liking. 
But maybe someday I'll change my mind.


----------



## Paint It Black

ScaredyKat said:


> No pirate theme for me. It would be fun and easy to do, but I just don't think it's scary or "Halloween enough" for my liking.
> But maybe someday I'll change my mind.


Watch out Me Matey, ye soon be walking the plank with talk like that...


----------



## ScaredyKat

LOL. I don't know. I guess I'm not really a pirate girl. But I'm sure after seeing what everyone comes up with, I may change my mind. At first I didn't like the "mad scientist" theme, but have since changed my mind. I tend to do that.


----------



## printersdevil

What about pallets to use to make crates. I am always seeing pallets for free or just stacked up by the trash/


----------



## Bacchus Barley

I did that. Got a dozen but the work to break them down is tough


----------



## printersdevil

Check out offmymeds album of his pirate theme party. I am looking through albums for inspiration and ran across this. He has two good pirate chests with gold ---one with a big octopus on top. I really liked his ship that was very recognizable but doable with the illusion of it.


----------



## Cloe

I started collecting pirate items a couple years ago with the hope to do at least a full frontal ship. Doesn't seem too promising for this year either I'm afraid but I haven't given up hope. I kept my eyes peeled to different costume retailers buying one here and one there and different accessories. Since I planned on using skeletons I wasn't afraid to pick up the xl child or teen costumes either since they're fine for their 5' height. I found a pretty large ship's wheel in the garden dept. of Kmart. Not sure if they would still have them though. I started (keyword) my cannon and de-legged a skelly last summer and made a tail for her. Figured I'd have her sitting on a rock. I picked up one of the XL treasure looking chests with coupon at Michael's, have the barrel planters and found a wood spigot. Bought a pirate ship sounds cd, a motor for the helm, and crows nest. But..it's just taking up space for now until I figure out exactly how and when to do the ship I envision. So, I'll be following this thread hoping for ideas and inspiration!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Sounds like you have a really good start Cloe ! I wish I had half that much. I'm going out today after being stuck inside from snow and no school and I'm on a Pirate mission. What size is the chest you got from Michaels? my Michaels only has a small one that I have seen so far, maybe I should look at a different Michaels.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

ScaredyKat said:


> No pirate theme for me. It would be fun and easy to do, but I just don't think it's scary or "Halloween enough" for my liking.
> But maybe someday I'll change my mind.


I felt the same exact way forever. In fact I would specifically say no pirate stuff on my reaper likes/dislikes lists. but then as I was trolling through pinterest I kept seeing the cutest pirate displays and it eventually won me over. I could start to envision a way to do it more creepy or halloweenish. I think with scary faces and rotting flesh the pirates could work. Either way just trying to collect the stuff to make it happen is fun to me so I'm on board for this year anyway.


----------



## offmymeds

Yes, Matrixmom...use a stencil. Black fabric is cheap and you can write on it whatever you want. 
I also made a small drinking pirate with one of those pumps for a fountain. Used an old hammock and had a skeleton climbing up it. I hung it in corner. 
If your family eats pretzels, they come in a big plastic looking barrel. I just painted them brown and wrote Rum on them. Good for filler. Also when summer gets closer, DT has foam ice chest that would make a decent sized chest. and i know most of you already know that a cheap way to make coins is to spray paint poker chips. 

just an fyi, printersdevil......i'm a female, LOL


----------



## Paint It Black

When I did the pirates theme, they were shipwrecked, so they didn't even have a ship, LOL. I called it, "Shipwreck Cove." There is an album in my profile if anyone is interested.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Not really doing a pirate theme, but I will have to make some treasure chests and piles of treasure for our school's Aladdin play this year. I will post some pics of the process in the props section later on.


----------



## matrixmom

offmymeds said:


> If your family eats pretzels, they come in a big plastic looking barrel. I just painted them brown and wrote Rum on them. Good for filler. Also when summer gets closer, DT has foam ice chest that would make a decent sized chest. and i know most of you already know that a cheap way to make coins is to spray paint poker chips.


OMM--you are a genius. Pretzel barrels!
As far as the poker chips go, I found 864 gold coins for @$20 on amazon. But I have been buying unique goblets, plates and spraying them gold.

I found this on pinterest today- it could be painted better but everyone gets the idea: (scroll down)

http://justafrugalmom.blogspot.com/2009/10/pirate-birthday-cake.html?m=1


----------



## hallorenescene

bacchus, that is a very nice start for your ship
pib, I like your set up too. and you got yourself a pretty swank crew member there.
when I did my pirate theme, I didn't have a ship either. I just had a lot of boards around like a ship had been broken up.


----------



## Cloe

disembodiedvoice said:


> Sounds like you have a really good start Cloe ! I wish I had half that much. I'm going out today after being stuck inside from snow and no school and I'm on a Pirate mission. What size is the chest you got from Michaels? my Michaels only has a small one that I have seen so far, maybe I should look at a different Michaels.


It's in my (unattached) garage. I'll try and venture out and see if it's not too buried to measure it this weekend. It's not overly huge but it's a decent size. I'm guessing maybe 18 inches wide x 14 inches tall or so.


----------



## matrixmom

my first barrel - and some other "loot" - really loved the map tray if you can see it in the back there.Plus the chinese gold cloth....all at goodwills 50% saturday















got a really cool lamp too ($4)-the 2 sides looks like candle dripping, thinking of putting 2 pirate skulls thru the tip? Or what do you think?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Great haul matrixmom !!! I got a barrel similar to that from my dad, its small probably about up to my knees. I found a few more at an antique store but they want more for them than I want to pay. I like the little burlap bag thingy. are you doing inside or outside pirate theme?


----------



## Paint It Black

I like the map tray too, matrixmom, as well as the rest of your loot. The barrel is a good find. You are compiling a nice collection for your pirates. That's great it was half-price day too!


----------



## im the goddess

I think a skull would be great on the lamp. Great finds.


----------



## printersdevil

Love the skull idea on the top for the lamps. Great loot you found for half off. The tray map is great. Sounds like you are off to a great start.


----------



## matrixmom

disembodiedvoice said:


> are you doing inside or outside pirate theme?


Probably both. I am collecting all year then I will see if the finances are ok for a party.


----------



## offmymeds

oh you found some great Pirate Booty! That's a great barrel, and the skulls would be a nice touch!


----------



## hallorenescene

matrix, lots of booty there. and I think a skull would look great too.


----------



## matrixmom

Some cool piratey stuff. As you can see, I am trying to look authentic....









These cool pirate ship chests (2)









And building crates out of coolers,contact paper, and foam:


----------



## Paint It Black

I like the pirate items, and the crate looks great! Good job on it.


----------



## Defenestrator

Lots of dimension and texture already, and we're barely into March....fantastic!


----------



## hallorenescene

matrix, truly some cool pirate stuff. and that chest is unbelievable


----------



## matrixmom

Got some good deals today - all garage sales. You know what really expensive? Thick rope. Who knew. This guy I had bought rope before at a rummage sale ($1 for the bag = 20 ft) yesterday wanted $5 for thinner rope (used on boats) for @ 10 feet or so. I know $5 is not alot, but it didnt look that good.

Still looking......


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I love your new pirate booty matrixmom !!! man, I've got to get my act together and find some cool sh^t like that !! Did you make the crate or actuallly luck up on finding it already made?


----------



## printersdevil

Wow. you have some really good stuff here! Love the authentic looking loot.


----------



## Deadna

Check with your CVS to see if they have these barrels used for displaying Loom Bandz. I asked for this one when I noticed it was nearly empty. They are 10 1/2" tall and could be used for rum or a powder keg.


----------



## matrixmom

The ship crates? Oh, definitely already made. My "wooden crate" last pic - foam cooler that medicine comes in, perfect little cube. Using foam ends to make it look more real. 



disembodiedvoice said:


> I love your new pirate booty matrixmom !!! man, I've got to get my act together and find some cool sh^t like that !! Did you make the crate or actuallly luck up on finding it already made?


----------



## matrixmom

Thanks Deadna...Im in there all the time taking boxes, etc. Will ask for this.....



Deadna said:


> Check with your CVS to see if they have these barrels used for displaying Loom Bandz. I asked for this one when I noticed it was nearly empty. They are 10 1/2" tall and could be used for rum or a powder keg.


----------



## sumrtym

Would anyone be interested in authentic metal (pewter base) looking gold / silver coin doubloon replicas? I'm getting ready to make an order (TODAY) and it's cheaper per coin if I order 100 of each (but don't need anywhere near that many). It would be $3 for six coins made up of 3 different sizes both in silver and gold plus actual shipping cost on how many you want. I'd post this in group buy, but this isn't going to be that formal and like I said, I'm doing the order today. I just don't want to get stuck with a big bill for far more than I need but thought people in this thread might be interested. Coins would be like those below:








If I did this, I'd probably have 76 to 88 sets of six available for purchase (keeping one to two dozen sets of 6 for myself).


----------



## fravak

Those look great. I would take a couple dozen sets!


----------



## offmymeds

Your crate looks great!!


----------



## pacman

Damn sumrtym wish you were closer i would have ordered some with you but i know the shipping to the U.K. would kill the idea , sure you will get some takers though , good luck they are some of the best repro looking era coins i have seen so far and would look great in any pirate themed setup .


----------



## sumrtym

pacman said:


> Damn sumrtym wish you were closer i would have ordered some with you but i know the shipping to the U.K. would kill the idea , sure you will get some takers though , good luck they are some of the best repro looking era coins i have seen so far and would look great in any pirate themed setup .


Yes, I've looked around for years and these are the best I've seen too. The coins are Eight Real, Piece of Eight, Four Real, Four Escudo, 2 Real, and 2 Escudo coins. They are actually manufactured IN Spain. I know some other places do the "antique" look, but the antique ones I've seen look like brass and anything BUT silver to me. I just happened to hit a sale that expires today on them, first ever I've seen on them in quite some time of watching. It's a pretty big outlay of money if I do 100 of each that I can't afford right now unless people want to buy the remaining sets next month / April (part are backordered to ship mid-March), but I thought I'd give people a chance at least to holler over the next few hours. If there isn't enough interest, I'll just order 1-2 dozen for myself at the higher rate (still trying to decide how many I can get by with on the minimum). I've got a great small tabletop handcrafted wood chest these will look great in and scattered among a skull or two. 

The really stupid thing of this is I can order a dozen of each one less than I can order a dozen mixed (almost HALF the cost savings!!!) to create the exact same thing as the mixed dozen set! I bet he catches a lot of people that don't realize that. So, now it's just...do I order a dozen or two of each for myself or 100 of each and share the lower price with everyone else? Wish I'd found out a few days before so I could give people more time.


----------



## FrightProps

We carry what we call a "submersible water blaster", used primarily for simulating cannonball blasts and aquatic creatures.


----------



## ElectricButter

I think next year will be a pirates ship, cannot wait to see what you do with yours! I think I heard a Special Effects CD a while ago with spooky ship sounds on it, like creaking and the ships bell. Shivers me timbers.


----------



## sumrtym

Well, didn't see enough interest so I just ordered a dozen (72 coins total) for ~61 cents each. We'll see if that's enough for my purpose. Sorry to those that expressed interest, just didn't see enough on the short notice to justify the almost $300 to order 600.


----------



## matrixmom

Sorry sumrtym---I just saw this---was working yesterday.


----------



## matrixmom

Thanks!.....



offmymeds said:


> Your crate looks great!!


----------



## sumrtym

matrixmom said:


> Sorry sumrtym---I just saw this---was working yesterday.


No problem, it was a 4 day sale and I just saw it myself last day. Wish I'd seen it sooner and I could have helped everyone out (besides myself) with lower pricing on a quality item. I've literally been waiting for a sale on them for over a year.


----------



## pacman

Well the main thing was you caught the offer sumrtym , i am sure you would have liked more , i packed my home made chest out so it looked like it was three quarters full before i put my fake coins and costume jewelry in it last Halloween , it was real funny as it shows how our society is half the kids ignored the scary looking pirate skeletons and horror mannequins and were more excited to ask was the money and treasure real ??? lol .


----------



## hallorenescene

sumrtm, they were nice looking coins. but I'm not doing a pirate theme. glad you got some though.
deadna, those are nice looking barrels


----------



## matrixmom

Good place to find thick (maybe about 1 inch) (but cheap) rope? Where do you scallywags get yours?


----------



## im the goddess

I don't know how cheap it is, but Lowes sells all sorts of rope, both by the foot and in packages.


----------



## Paint It Black

I would check moving sales or estate sales - especially out in the country, where they have horses, etc. and are trying to get rid of everything.


----------



## matrixmom

Found some pieces of dark beige/army green fish netting about 8 feet by 8 feet squares for $5 a sheet. (about 4 sheets)
I couldnt believe it...I was in a consignment shop my friend and I wanted to check out, I saw the netting, the owner said he doesnt sell it because it was just for decor/to display other items. Well, my BFF went over there to haggle. 
I was overhearing her bargaining with him and my cash ready and pow! as soon as he said yes-- gave him the money and left before he changed his mind.

I was in Ocala, FL earlier in the week at a antique shop and found a barrel - but ugh, $195. too much $$$. The quest continues.


----------



## matrixmom

found some trunks...$20 each 2 diff thrift stores. Now I dont want to use the bottom black ones, they are great for storage.!!!


----------



## scareme

Those are great looking trunks, and you can't beat the price.


----------



## offmymeds

Those are great trunks. 

What were you planning to do to them? 
I made a treasure chest out of one kind of like the blue one 
You can just stack them like that and put some treasure around them, a pirate skellie, or nets with crabs and tropical plants.


----------



## Paint It Black

You are going to have lots of treasure for everyone to feast their eyes on!


----------



## pumpkinpie

I'm so jealous!!!! Good find!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

nice find matrix


----------



## njwilk

I padded my coin collection with poker chips I picked up at yard sales for a few pennies. Spray-painted them gold and mixed in with the gold coins.


----------



## hallorenescene

mj, smart idea


----------



## pacman

Great trunks matrixmom , what a bargain could use one or two of them myself .


----------



## Saki.Girl

matrixmom 

i saw this at joans fabric and thought of you it was reg pric 34.00 they had it marked to 40 % off


----------



## texaslucky

Cool looking, saki. What is that?


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Saw these at Dollar General. Not sure if you can use them or not... $10 each.


----------



## Icepick

MC HauntDreams said:


> Saw these at Dollar General. Not sure if you can use them or not... $10 each.


Oooooo. Nice find. I'm going to have to hit my dollar general to see if they have those in stock! The second d I saw this I thought it would make a great mold for pumping out halves to put together to make a solid barrel.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, it looks pretty cool, although I couldn't quite figure it out either. 
mchaunt, that is a good find.


----------



## matrixmom

Will have to go take a look!


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> saki, it looks pretty cool, although I couldn't quite figure it out either.
> mchaunt, that is a good find.


its a sign


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love the sign and the rope balls Saki


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love the planter, wondering if you could put two together (still giving access inside) and have a hole drilled in the end so you could put a bag of wine in it. The feet on them would help elevate them and could even afford you the ability of placing a board on top for serving (food or cups or more alcohol bottles) or for display. Would look pretty cool if you could do several lined up


----------



## matrixmom

Thats really nice Saki - I would be afraid it would get destroyed.....

Also at Walmart today picked up 50 ft of sissal rope ( i think its 5/8ths inch) for $4.97. They had exact same one at HD for $9


----------



## IMU

At last ... I found the pirates thread! We do a pirate themed yard display every year. I'll have to keep an eye on this thread for ideas and projects. Everything looks great! Keep posting. 

This was last year's big addition. Took about 3 months to build. 














































It's about 8Ft tall, 7Ft wide & 9Ft long. Breaks down into about 8 sections.


----------



## matrixmom

IMU - IMspeechless.

(ps love your webpage, been getting ideas from there..thx)


----------



## IMU

Thanks. Glad to give any help I can to another pirate fan.


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome ship!


----------



## matrixmom

Im sure liking these as an alternative if I cant find a barrel and put 2 together. But I dont like how they bow out in the middle when 2 are put together.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbranded-Real-Wood-26-in-Half-Whiskey-Barrel-Planter-G3056/204661482
Maybe they will go on sale soon.


----------



## IMU

I’ve seen people use those ½ barrel planters with some decent results. I think they used some rope to help hide the joint/seem.



















Found them on Craig’s list 4 years ago for $65 a piece, well aged and the perfect fit for my pirates. 2 of them still have "something" in them that smelled like booze (it wasn't). It was well worth the 5 hours driving for these 4! It took me 2 years of searching so don't give up hope MM.


----------



## Saki.Girl

IMU said:


> At last ... I found the pirates thread! We do a pirate themed yard display every year. I'll have to keep an eye on this thread for ideas and projects. Everything looks great! Keep posting.
> 
> This was last year's big addition. Took about 3 months to build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about 8Ft tall, 7Ft wide & 9Ft long. Breaks down into about 8 sections.


wow now that is way way cool


----------



## MummyOf5

Ya know, even tho my kids are all teens and older they would love to have that in the back yard to hang out in


----------



## matrixmom

Love those barrels IMU you dont have to do a thing to them! They were perfect. Great deal I realize now at $65 ea.


----------



## matrixmom

I would like peoples opinions on this....
Here are the pilings from IMU: http://joomla.asmarteru.biz/projects/2010-props/faux-wooden-pilings

Instead of using the fiberglass liquid nails + MM - IMU ,could Rubber spray be used after applying monster mud? I think it comes in a clear or white. It would seem like a better weatherproof sealant.


----------



## Icepick

Flex seal rubber paint comes in black, white, and clear. They have another brand that I know of called plasti dip. Comes in more colors and can be found at auto supply stores.


----------



## craftygirl

Wow!! Amazing pirate props on this thread, great work IMU!! We have always wanted to have a pirate haunt but we went with Nightmare before Christmas instead. I think I would have a mutiny on my hands if the neighbors ever saw that I changed my haunt to pirates. Though I do have an idea in the back of my mind to keep my Nightmare haunt in the front yard and have a pirate walk through in the back yard. We have a huge yard with gates on either side so its the perfect layout. Maybe one day... : )


----------



## IMU

The fiberglass that tutorial is referencing is the conduit. The liquid nails and monster mud is what I used for texture. Because I didn't want to have to use a sealer, I added the liquid nails into the monster mud mix. When it was dry, there was no need to add anything over the paint when the project was done.

You can use the flex seal (like I did for my cardboard treasure chest) or the other brand. They also sell truck bed liner that you can brush or roll on that is the same material as the spray. You can use a varnish to protect the monster mud as well. It really is up to you on what you decide to use as a sealer.

I'm glad my pilings project is an inspiration for your next project. Hope this helps and the information is of assistance.


----------



## IMU

Thanks for the kind words on the shipwreck prop. I've had people ask if I make these to sell ... for adults as well as kids/teens. I have been tempted to spend a night out in it like a kid's play fort. Maybe when the weather stays warmer. 

My website (in my signature) shows how I make most of my props. I don't post every project on the forums so feel free to check on my 'blog' if you have any other questions or shoot me a message. I'm happy to help if I can.


----------



## MummyOf5

Icepick said:


> Flex seal rubber paint comes in black, white, and clear. They have another brand that I know of called plasti dip. Comes in more colors and can be found at auto supply stores.


Hardware stores may carry the plasti-dip. It's used to coat tool handles.


----------



## hallorenescene

imu, that is something you could leave up all year round. you did an excellent job.


----------



## im the goddess

pumpkinpie said:


> Love the planter, wondering if you could put two together (still giving access inside) and have a hole drilled in the end so you could put a bag of wine in it. The feet on them would help elevate them and could even afford you the ability of placing a board on top for serving (food or cups or more alcohol bottles) or for display. Would look pretty cool if you could do several lined up


or put ice in them and use them for beverage coolers. Great idea pumpkinpie.



IMU said:


> At last ... I found the pirates thread! We do a pirate themed yard display every year. I'll have to keep an eye on this thread for ideas and projects. Everything looks great! Keep posting.
> 
> This was last year's big addition. Took about 3 months to build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about 8Ft tall, 7Ft wide & 9Ft long. Breaks down into about 8 sections.


that is frickin fantastic


----------



## matrixmom

Ok guys what a great buy today: whole costume:vest,pantaloons,jacket,2 hats, buckles for shoes, and colonial wig for $10.50 Its excellent quality .
It looks like the kind they use for re-enactments.
Hubby even tried it on for size! He was all excited about the pirate theme again. Yeah!


----------



## hallorenescene

looks like it's in brand new shape. nice find matrix mom


----------



## printersdevil

Great find, Matrix Mom!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

THXBOY and CYBER HAUNT: Are you two still around? I see you are in San Jose. I would love to check out your yard haunt. I live near downtown myself.


cyberhaunt said:


> I was planning to ditch the pirate theme this year, but just couldnt do it. I have so many pirate props and costumes, it make it a little difficult to alter course. Maybe I'll just expand on it next year.


----------



## IMU

matrixmom said:


> Ok guys what a great buy today: whole costume:vest,pantaloons,jacket,2 hats, buckles for shoes, and colonial wig for $10.50 Its excellent quality .
> It looks like the kind they use for re-enactments.
> Hubby even tried it on for size! He was all excited about the pirate theme again. Yeah!
> View attachment 195609


Great find.


----------



## offmymeds

Love the costume!!


----------



## moony_1

how do you all make the amazing barnacles I see on some of the props? I'd love to make some but I don't have the slightest idea of where to start?


----------



## IMU

moony_1 said:


> how do you all make the amazing barnacles I see on some of the props? I'd love to make some but I don't have the slightest idea of where to start?


I ordered a latex sheet of them at first. Then made a mold and started casting them myself out of clay. I use air dry clay for the ones on my shipwreck and just sealed them with rubber paint. You could always sculpt a few and make your own molds?


----------



## MC HauntDreams

This might be a crazy idea but could you use styrofoam egg cartons or even mini plastic Easter eggs from DT as the base for barnacles? Add some clay or paper mâché over them with sections cut out of the tip. 
(For those of us that haven't graduated to mold making yet.)


----------



## pumpkinpie

Moony-1 I have a couple pins on my Pinterest board (see signature)...they use air dry clay and you mold it over little balloons ...for smaller barnacles I think your fingertip or a pencil should do the trick.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Has anyone tried Bewitching Brew or Wanderlust...I noticed they had several pirate themed scents and would love to incorporate them in my party, not sure if theyre candles or purfume I'm having trouble finding what it is

http://www.bpal.org/topic/36318-could-someone-list-all-of-the-pirate-scents/page__st__25

Update
Looks like theyre just purfumes dang it


----------



## matrixmom

moony- how about cutting ear plugs in half (or shorter) and dip in some thick monster mud to creat the lines before they dry? Then paint.


----------



## groundskeeper

Menards has 20" resin whiskey barrel planters on sale for $9.99 this week. I also bought some smaller barrel planters that were not on sale.
http://www.menards.com/main/home-de...tm_medium=flyer_hosted&utm_campaign=weekly_ad


----------



## moony_1

thanks folks! found the latex sheets....may have to get crafty! we haven't fully decided yet what theme we will be doing thisyear (new city, new home) but I want to be prepared if we revisit pirates


----------



## hallorenescene

pumokinpie, thanks for that list of scents


----------



## IMU

Since I didn't want take over this thread, I posted my Pirate yard display if any of you would care to view and get some ideas.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/134503-pirates-north-court-2013-a.html

Been doing a pirates theme for a few years.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Check these out, would b really cute for serving grog  

http://oakbarrelsltd.com/2-liter-oak-barrel-with-black-steel-hoops.html


----------



## hallorenescene

imu, I checked out your haunt, awesome. you did a lot of thought there.
pumpkinpie, those are real cute. I bet ghost of spookie and a few others will be loving those.


----------



## groundskeeper

Here are a few pics from our first pirate theme from 2001. We have decided to bring it back this year and was happy to see this thread as I'm looking for new ideas.


----------



## diggerc

IDK if bob already shared this one here.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...-head-pub-picture37298-whole-crew-2007-a.html


----------



## matrixmom

Hey groundskeeper - love your sign....is it real wood or foam? Are the letters carved or painted on and glued? Im working on one too, and wondering the easiest way to go about it, since I want to be old wood background and the letters a diff color completely.


----------



## groundskeeper

Thanks, it is just pink foam. I used a wood burning tool with different tips from Micheal's to carve/melt out the letters and wood grain. The sign is almost 3' wide and I painted the letters with a shiny gold paint to make it pop out more.


----------



## Defenestrator

matrixmom said:


> Hey groundskeeper - love your sign....is it real wood or foam? Are the letters carved or painted on and glued? Im working on one too, and wondering the easiest way to go about it, since I want to be old wood background and the letters a diff color completely.



So, it appears we used basically the same method as groundskeeper did with the exception of the gold paint, and some of the 'chunkier' elements...that 'Tortuga' sign looks really great!

I know that when we went to do our sign, multiple methods were considered, but foam won out on several counts. Weight and ability to 'carve' the lettering we wanted really made the decision for us. 

After experimenting a bit with some leftover foam, I found that simply using a soldering iron created a rough chiseled appearance in the letters. Scoring the appearance of planks was pretty easy as well. 

Everything was painted flat black, and then hit with a mix of 'oops' brown paint, and leftover stain. We then attempted to make it appear as though planks were bound together by applying a patina effect to two lengths of an old yardstick. The entire project required about two hours to cut, carve, and paint. 

Unfortunately, as is well-documented, I am a terrible photographer, so the detail is REALLY lacking here....but, hopefully the general idea is in some ways helpful:


----------



## MummyOf5

groundskeeper said:


> Here are a few pics from our first pirate theme from 2001. We have decided to bring it back this year and was happy to see this thread as I'm looking for new ideas.
> 
> 
> That sign is awesome


----------



## printersdevil

That is a great sign and I enjoyed reading about how you made it. Doesn't sound as complicated as I thought it would be. Thanks


----------



## matrixmom

Hi Defen... your sign is awesome. I have been practicing with the woodburning tool I got at Michael's (50% off coupon!) and needless to say it takes a little practice. I have been trying all the tips to see which I can control the best. I think the key is that its NOT like writing with a pen. You must have a lot lighter touch and go over where needed. 
PS I have always admired that cannon in the wall. I might have to steal that one or maybe a version of it. So ORIGINAL.

IMU - steal the thread all you want. I want everyone to share all things PIRATE Halloween!


----------



## Defenestrator

Yes, those heat tools do take a bit of practice with the foam. It constricts in the face of the heat more so than being 'carved' away. Having some scrap pieces around to play with helped immensely before trying it on the piece that represented the final version.

Also, please take any elements you might like from the 'cannonball'...I'd be super interested to see what you would create! 

If it helps, I thought it was are pretty simple to make, and it was pretty darned cheap. The majority of it is just a cereal box form, brown packing paper, and glue. The ball itself is from a child's toy bowling set. The only thing I actually purchased were the battery powered LEDs that sit under the packing paper and provide the 'charred' wall effect (about $5 from Amazon)

There are a few progress photos of the 'cannonball' in the 2012: In Progress album if it will help.


----------



## hallorenescene

groundskeeper, one word...A M A Z I N G
digger, I LOVE it.
defense, your sign looks GREAT.


----------



## im the goddess

pumpkinpie said:


> Check these out, would b really cute for serving grog
> 
> http://oakbarrelsltd.com/2-liter-oak-barrel-with-black-steel-hoops.html


 Those barrels are a great find Pumpkin Pie.

I love seeing what everyone is doing.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Just saw on Facebook Katster was selling off some of his pirate items, nice stuff...just a little dusty. He even had some animated stuff but I'm trying to go CHEAP so the minute I started seeing stuff I wanted I copied the link and came here.

His original ad said give him an offer

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...s.a.1759963955446.186008.1129456954&source=48


----------



## matrixmom

My crates I be makin for my pirates!


----------



## offmymeds

Those look great!


----------



## matrixmom

Dont know why on the iphone it rotates the pic...
.


----------



## MummyOf5

Did you use coolers to make those?


----------



## matrixmom

Yes, and I had pink foam to make the edges, then I started running out! haha so I started "breaking them". I have some huge boxes that I will make bigger ones, so it will take up alot of space with less work.


----------



## MummyOf5

Those are very cool!


----------



## pacman

They are exceptionally good , what a great addition to a pirate theme or for that matter many different scenarios , you could use the same method for coffins etc , really really exceptional work .


----------



## pumpkinpie

Dang u MM...I don't even need boxes....but sure enough now I want the dang things :/ So give it up...colors???? technique???? tutorial???? 

Btw, I can't believe u had such amazing faux wood painting skills and yet I was just left out there fending for myself on my chest  Do u know how many times I've reprainted that darn thing....THREE...and now (after seeing this) I'm considering doing it again grrr lol


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

awesome job I would love to have these


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkin pie, I think I remember that pirate picture from when target sold it. if I'm right, as you walk past, a tongue sticks out at you.
matrix, those are awesome crates.


----------



## matrixmom

Im still making more, let me take a couple pics of the before, with diff colors and I will post them.


----------



## pumpkinpie

I can't wait MM

@hallorwenescene you can look at his other pics too just click on the left or right side of the pic...he has a pirate ship picture, two pirate heads that talk to each other, a pirate skeleton (wall hanger) that holds a light, signs, stockade and some sort of cannon thing. I'm considering the talking heads but just haven't jumped.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Boxes look great MM. Here is a link for boxes made from plain dresser drawers... 
http://cheryl-comfort.blogspot.com/2013/12/faux-boxes.html?m=1


----------



## matrixmom

Is this your blog MC? I am def going to make some for filler areas. How easy peasy. Thanks for posting.


----------



## MummyOf5

Don't know if you saw this thread on the forum http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-and-step-by-step/122640-small-faux-wood-barrel.html: small faux wood barrels

and I got this link from Haunter's List http://www.midwestsupplies.com/mini-keg.html?gdftrk=gdfV24959_a_7c1306_a_7c6184_a_7c8130&gclid=CLTvtYCZ9L0CFYFhMgodJUYA5A. I haven't checked the shipping on these yet.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

No, sorry, thought I said it was a link via Pinterest. Just thought it might be helpful to you guys doing Pirates.


----------



## matrixmom

Here's my link for how to do the crates: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-and-step-by-step/134558-pirate-crates.html


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkinpie, I checked it out, and there are some pretty cool things.


----------



## IMU

Great job on these crates.


----------



## matrixmom

Thanks everyone ! I got the idea from socal halloween, but changed it up a bit.


----------



## pumpkinpie

K so I contacted Dark Candles regarding which of her candles she recommends for a pirate party. I told her I wanted it to evoke "sunken pirate ship".....something earthy, masculine, spicy....guess what....she's creating me a designer scent. I'll let u know how it turns out in case u want to order some.

Hilda also suggested Yankee Candles Witches Brew, but I haven't ordered any yet...


----------



## MummyOf5

I posted this in the Halloween Props thread (not knowing where to share for sure) then thought about you guys and your pirates 
I got this link from Haunter's List email notification. it's for a faux bamboo from pvc pipe tutorial on Instructables that might be something that you guys could use for your theme.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Faux-Bamboo/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## hallorenescene

mummy, that's very cool. it would make for nice landscaping too.


----------



## MummyOf5

I think it could be used for a lot of things. When I saw it I thought it was really cool and had to share with everyone


----------



## moony_1

well...it is official...we are resurrecting our pirate theme for the first halloween in our new house! So I suppose I will be seeing much more of you folks in the next few months  hope you don't get sick of me hahaha


----------



## pumpkinpie

So guess what I just got???? An email saying the pirate candle has been made and my sample is ready to ship yay!!!!! I'll give my review when it gets here but if your as eager as me she's calling it Sunken Treasure...can't wait


----------



## pumpkinpie

Saw this and had to share...omg!!!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=C6owvbgTnHE


----------



## printersdevil

That was very unique!


----------



## Icepick

pumpkinpie said:


> Saw this and had to share...omg!!!
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=C6owvbgTnHE


Ok, that was awesome!


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkinpie, that was amazing. and even the house was gorgeous


----------



## Always Wicked

that is awesome.. but i would never be able to be at home when all that was going on.... wow!!!


----------



## Always Wicked

just get all your beer drinking friends to start purchasing the mini kegs of beer at the grocery store


----------



## matrixmom

Who did you get it from? How fun....


pumpkinpie said:


> So guess what I just got???? An email saying the pirate candle has been made and my sample is ready to ship yay!!!!! I'll give my review when it gets here but if your as eager as me she's calling it Sunken Treasure...can't wait


----------



## matrixmom

I couldnt find any tut on these cardboard barrels that I saw on pinterest. So I decided to figure it out myself. Hope it helps you scallywags that cant afford or find barrels!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-and-step-by-step/134771-my-version-cardboard-barrels.html#post1615735


----------



## Always Wicked

question??? all of the card board props that everyone is making......are these for outside , if to ... how do you weather proof them ... or do you just put them out day of?? im looking for props that can stay outside for the whole month... thanks..


----------



## IMU

I used a liquid rubber spray paint ... similar to pickup truck bed liner paint. I haven't left it out in the rain yet but I hope it will last.


----------



## matrixmom

No, its cardboard and it will warp in rain or humidity. You can try rubber spray paint like IMU stated above, and they make it in clear too. Last year when I made faux metal boxes like Terras I covered them first with drylok- its what I had lying around. They help up for 2 weeks thru a bit of rain and some sprinklers. I used to take out my stuff early in October like you but no more. The weather here wreaks havoc on the props. Two weeks before seems to be my golden number. My led timer candles last 2 weeks, my drylocked boxes lasted 2 weeks etc.


----------



## IMU

Latest small addition to the display ... a small foam barrel I just painted.










I had bought it unpainted about 2 years ago and had it sitting in a box. Decided to finally finish it. 4 colors for the wood tones & 2 for the metal. Not bad for about 30 minutes worth of painting time.


----------



## pumpkinpie

That's amazing!!!! Beautiful job!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

imu, your paint job is amazing. the barrel looks great.


----------



## IMU

Thanks pumpkinpie & hallorenescene


----------



## im the goddess

Thought I would share this guy who's been hanging out in my guest bathroom for about a week. He is wearing my youngest son's pirate mouse mask from halloween several years ago, complete with gold earring on the mouse ear, my oldest son's Abraham Lincoln coat from a 5th grade school project, and my oldest son's blue velvet nickers from a colonial costume from elementary school. I haven't found the vest, shirt, or Lincoln pants yet. I also should have a pair of pirate pants, and a green velvet cape from the mouse costume. 














update: found the lincoln pants in the hall closet.


----------



## im the goddess

IMU, great barrel. I love looking at this tread. You guys are going to have great displays this year.


----------



## IMU

Thanks. Would never of thought to make a pirate skeleton mouse. 



im the goddess said:


> IMU, great barrel. I love looking at this tread. You guys are going to have great displays this year.


----------



## im the goddess

My son thought of the pirate mouse. I just found the mask and wig the other day, and it seemed like a good idea to play skelly dress up. That and my local halloween prop building group is coming over next weekend to work on props. He's waiting for them in the bathroom. bwhahahahaha


----------



## hallorenescene

I'm the goddess, that skelly mouse is a riot. the club should get a kick out of that. cool mask by the way


----------



## Always Wicked

disembodiedvoice said:


> Matrixmom, how much were those planters at Big Lots? I need so much right now I'm glad that I decided on my theme this early in the game, its going to take me every bit of the next 7-8 months to collect what I need. I don't have ANY clothes or costumes, a ship wheel, the barrels, crates , cannons , treasure chests , I only have 5 skeletons which I guess is workable but I would like a few more. I'm excited about the hunt for things but it seems a little daunting at this point. especially the crates and barrels because so much of what I envision is based on several of those. I'm now so obsessed with it I look for things everywhere I go and I mean everywhere, my family thinks I've lost it.
> Oh another thing matrixmom, are you going to cover the edges of cardboard boxes with the foam to make your crates? or some other type of box? I think I can manage that so that is probabl what I will do as well. I just have to get the knack of faux painting the "wood"



dont feel bad.. my hubby thinks im crazy.. when i tell him i want this to paint for this or that...


----------



## matrixmom

FYI to faux paint the wood you could always use this: http://www.amazon.com/Martha-Stewart-Paint-Finish-Tool/dp/B0075OIXM6 
Its the tool on the right. Last year I used it for my boarded up windows. You can find it separately at Lowes or HD I believe.


----------



## im the goddess

Your board looks great matrixmom.


----------



## IMU

Well, I don't usually post in progress pictures but here is the latest cardboard treasure chest I've been slowly working on the past few weeks. This one was made the same way as the first. I wanted this one to look like a metal box so no wood grain this time.





































I still have the piles of gold coins to add spilling out of the hole and onto the ground. Just been lazy and not working on it like I should. Since I'm not very good at taking pictures in all types of lighting, these are sort of "washed out". It has a metal paint effect going on, you just can't see it very well. Once its completed, I'll take better pictures.


----------



## hallorenescene

imu, it's looking very good


----------



## Wolfman

I've never been a fan of Pirates in Halloween, but, I must say, you guys have got some great stuff going on. All the best with it!


----------



## IMU

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## matrixmom

Looks fantastic IMU, great silver latex color too. Looks perfectly smooth - like the real thing.


----------



## IMU

matrixmom said:


> Looks fantastic IMU, great silver latex color too. Looks perfectly smooth - like the real thing.


Thanks. It has a bit of texture and the paint I used also has more than 1 color but hard to tell from my poor picture quality.


----------



## printersdevil

Looking good!


----------



## IMU

printersdevil said:


> Looking good!


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## im the goddess

Nice Job.


----------



## IMU

im the goddess said:


> Nice Job.


Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## pumpkinking30

I was at the Magic Kingdom yesterday, and just wanted to give you a few pictures for some pirate inspiration. enjoy.


----------



## matrixmom

I love the last one, esp here in FL I have so much greenery. May do this to fill in dead space.....What does the sign say? 
The others look like POTC movie alot. Thanks for sharing, giving me lots of details.


----------



## pumpkinking30

matrixmom said:


> I love the last one, esp here in FL I have so much greenery. May do this to fill in dead space.....What does the sign say?
> The others look like POTC movie alot. Thanks for sharing, giving me lots of details.


Glad you like them. The sign says "Pirates Ye Be Warned" I think the ones that look like a voodoo shop are a character greeting area, but I'm not 100% sure on that. The top one is actually part of the Jack Sparrow interactive game they have in Adventureland. It activates some form of voice or action when you hold the game device near it, they have those all through the land and they all do different things. At some point I will try it out and see what they all do.


----------



## Icepick

matrixmom said:


> I love the last one, esp here in FL I have so much greenery. May do this to fill in dead space.....What does the sign say?
> The others look like POTC movie alot. Thanks for sharing, giving me lots of details.


The reason it loos like "POTC" movie stuff is cause it's at the magic kingdom. Hehe. Musta missed the magic kingdom part.


----------



## Always Wicked

Well I'm hoping to get started on my props next weekend !! Softball season is finally over and school will be out here !!


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkinking, that's a lot of cool stuff in those pictures.


----------



## pumpkinpie

K, so I finally got my treasure chest painted...it's not my favorite paint job but in a dimly lit room it will work  I did some of the aluminum foil filler and even tossed in some lights for a nice glow (sorry my camera washed it out it looks way better in person). Now I just need some coins and gems.


----------



## IMU

Nothing wrong with your paint job ... very nice work.  I know we can be hard on ourselves sometimes but it looks great. Be proud.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awww thank u...too sweet


----------



## Paint It Black

IMU said:


> Nothing wrong with your paint job ... very nice work.  I know we can be hard on ourselves sometimes but it looks great. Be proud.


I wholeheartedly agree!


----------



## im the goddess

Great chest pumpkinpie.


----------



## printersdevil

Looks great. What about some of those gold charger plates? I have some that look like "real" gold and they would be good filler. I also just read on Pinterest that you can flatten brass gold buttons and then paint with bleach to resemble antique coins. I put it in a Board titled Ideas for Friends. My Pinterest addy is below.


----------



## Always Wicked

i think in mine .. im going to use... mardi gras bead necklaces ... you can normally find them cheap at party stores.. and just spray paint.. lucky for me.. i already have a ton from previous parties that i think i might just use ..


----------



## pumpkinpie

Aww, thanks everyone...you guys are too kind 

Here's a pic of some of my plastic stuff I've repainted, I've also grabbed a few silver trays from DT (but I still have to pull them out of my Harry Potter totes)...still want to grab some of the Mardi Gras necklaces, gems, coins, DT tiara and maybe some candlesticks I can paint silver...







I saw that to PD, they look awesome. ..now I just got to find me some buttons


----------



## MonsterMike

check out Menards. They are a tad better and 10 dollars cheaper.


----------



## MonsterMike

sorry, tried to post link but since I have only 2 post now, will have to do another one like this to post the link.


----------



## MonsterMike

and baby makes three. hehehe


----------



## MonsterMike

http://www.menards.com/main/home-decor/crafts/planters-accessories/half-oak-barrel-planter/p-1509064-c-10138.htm Try this link to Menards. They have half barrels 10 Dollars cheaper than Home depot and I think they look better.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here's the link I was telling u about Always Wicked, I think it will work great on your plastic treasure chest

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CuXPUwZGIUo


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkinpie, that chest looks great all lit up. I like your repaint jobs too.
monster mike, nice barrels


----------



## matrixmom

pumpkinpie - i love love love your pirate chest! It turned out like it was sitting at the bottom of the sea for awhile! Perfect. I would add a little more details, but thats me. Sometimes I over think it. Here's an idea:








Depending if its inside or outside prop:
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/107171666107669965/

Im sure you can find some "older looking" hinges....but you get the idea.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks MM, I was sitting there yesterday thinking the same thing....it needs a lock or something  I'm also wanting to add some moss or barnacles to it but I just haven't mustered up the courage  Hubby says I always mess with something till I'm not happy so I'm trying to not over think this stuff lol. (I'm also making a bunch of the trash bag seaweed for draping over stuff so that will help too)
And I did finally go back to buycostumes sale, grabbed one of the pirates shirts, hesitated on the hats and wigs and am now totally kicking myself but at least I got my shirt lol. Can't wait to see pics of your loot...


----------



## matrixmom

how about this??

http://www.amazon.com/Vintage-Lever-Padlock-Pirate-Chest/dp/B001OLQA0I

haha!! I have bought clay mache. I am trying now to make some barnacles too.


----------



## pumpkinpie

That's awesome!!! Thank u 

How's the barnacles going? I was wanting to add them to a ton of my props and maybe affix some to poster board so I can randomly attach them to my walls and mirrors


----------



## matrixmom

funny you said barnacles....ok here they are : THE GOOD,THE BAD AND THE UGLY  FYI dont get mache clay, kind falls apart....


----------



## pumpkinpie

I think they look great!!!! What are you doing with them?


----------



## hallorenescene

matrix, the chest is very nice.


----------



## matrixmom

Not sure yet, but will apply to any new props Im making for details. We are all laughing at my house (incl me) because my sons pass by them and say what the he!! are those?



pumpkinpie said:


> I think they look great!!!! What are you doing with them?


----------



## bobzilla

Nice job on the barnacles!  




matrixmom said:


> funny you said barnacles....ok here they are : THE GOOD,THE BAD AND THE UGLY  FYI dont get mache clay, kind falls apart....
> View attachment 199279


----------



## pumpkinpie

Lol, mines 19 and as he passed by me he couldn't help but look at my phone (which of course I was looking at your bsrnacles)...yep he said the same thing lol....I didn't even want to know what he thought u were making


----------



## Always Wicked

Well I'm going to post this in the dollar tree thread but thought I would add it here also







I found the two pumpkins just sitting on the shelf so I grabbed them ... But the grass skirt I'm going to use on my lady siren who will be tempting my pirates to come ashore ... The bambo wind chime -- well I grabbed two of those thinking I might glue some skulls on them - and the plastic looking rope - I'm hoping to wrap around some of the bottles I purchased last week


----------



## hallorenescene

always, you got some very cool, useful items.


----------



## Paint It Black

Great ideas, Always Wicked. I love using DT items in my crafts/props.


----------



## matrixmom

Thanks for the super kind words bob - mine cant even hold a candle to yours!!!



bobzilla said:


> Nice job on the barnacles!


----------



## matrixmom

ok the last attempt at barnacles were the "bad and ugly"...(you guys are just so darn polite! thx) ..now for your viewing pleasure "the good": (or at least better- didnt get snickers from my boys from these....)


----------



## pumpkinpie

I think they look phenomenal!!!!

Edit....stupid auto correct lol

Nice finds always....can't wait to see your project they sound great


----------



## hallorenescene

I would agree...phenomenon


----------



## printersdevil

I just ran across a Pinner on Pinterest with awesome pirate stuff. The name is: halloweenisawesome

I have to admit that as I scanned through I got excited about pirates as a theme and I am a very committed "witchy" girl. This year I am branching out to gypsy fortune tellers, but never far from my witches. Hmmm.... are their pirate witches?????? Well maybe wenches?????


----------



## Hilda

printersdevil said:


> I just ran across a Pinner on Pinterest with awesome pirate stuff. The name is: halloweenisawesome
> 
> I have to admit that as I scanned through I got excited about pirates as a theme and I am a very committed "witchy" girl. This year I am branching out to gypsy fortune tellers, but never far from my witches. Hmmm.... are their pirate witches?????? Well maybe wenches?????


Ohhhh yesssssssssss there is!! Check out link!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tia_Dalma

Ohhhh all sorts of magical pirate witchcraft going on there!


----------



## MummyOf5

printersdevil said:


> I just ran across a Pinner on Pinterest with awesome pirate stuff. The name is: halloweenisawesome
> 
> I have to admit that as I scanned through I got excited about pirates as a theme and I am a very committed "witchy" girl. This year I am branching out to gypsy fortune tellers, but never far from my witches. Hmmm.... are their pirate witches?????? Well maybe wenches?????


Haven't you watched Pirates of the Caribbean? 
Lots of stuff going on there. This person on Pinterest, I can't seem to find them. Do you have a link to their page?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks printersdevil


----------



## Always Wicked

Well .... This is nothing compared to y'all's work .. But keep in mind - I'm just starting with collecting and crafting and the crafting part will be a challenge for me - lol .. The little munchkin in the pic is my niece ... Any suggestions to help the pirate siren would be great - I'm going to add a coconut bra and was thinking abt glow in the dark paint on her to define the "bones" .. Btw- wig lights up


----------



## Always Wicked

Oh and she only cost 10.00 so I figured ... Why not


----------



## hallorenescene

I think she should have a flower in her hair, and a flower corsage around her ankle. and she needs a lantern to lure them to her.


----------



## Always Wicked

i have a black lantern that has a skull on it.. so i could def use that.. and im sure a ponytholder with a flower glued to it would work for the ankle.. and same for wig except hair clip  thank you hallo!!


----------



## MonsterMike

Well, I realize this is last years thread, but count me in for this year. The more I think about it, the more fun it sounds. Lots of great ideas to work on and steal ( i mean borrow lol) will start posting pics soon. working on a 2/3 coffin that will rise out of the ground right now. Found a neighbor with a lot of picket fence the he was giving away. Maybe a few crosses for the grave yard as well because they have a nice design at the top that will work for that.


----------



## MonsterMike

anyone have any leads on cheap skeletons?


----------



## pumpkinpie

I think she looks great, and that LED hair will look awesome at night!!! And $10 (super jealous)...this is our 4th year of parties and I still don't have any skellys


----------



## Always Wicked

pumpkinpie said:


> Thanks printersdevil can't wait to check it out!!!
> 
> Update:
> Knew I knew that name... that person copied half of my boards...(then I blocked them. Which normally I wouldn't but they went through each board and pinned everything grrrr)



pumpkinpie.... that is my PINTERest board... lol.. please unblock me.. this is sooooo funny..


----------



## Always Wicked

MummyOf5 said:


> Haven't you watched Pirates of the Caribbean?
> Lots of stuff going on there. This person on Pinterest, I can't seem to find them. Do you have a link to their page?


just look at my signature.. its me.. poor pumpkin... i was stalking her boards!!!


----------



## printersdevil

I loved looking at all your pirate pins. They were so much fun!


----------



## im the goddess

MonsterMike said:


> anyone have any leads on cheap skeletons?


I think you are out of luck for cheep until walgreens gets theirs in and hopefully Costco carries the pose n stay ones again. I haven't found any online cheaper than those.


----------



## matrixmom

One word: Costco my dear. Costco. (ok 4 words)



pumpkinpie said:


> I think she looks great, and that LED hair will look awesome at night!!! And $10 (super jealous)...this is our 4th year of parties and I still don't have any skellys


----------



## matrixmom

There are these: http://www.rinovelty.com/index.cfm?q=skeleton&fuseaction=products.search but they are def not pose n stays but good for corpsing, sticking out of a grave, putting on the roof,stuff where you dont have to stand them up. Plus they got other cool cheap stuff there too. And the shipping is reasonable too.



MonsterMike said:


> anyone have any leads on cheap skeletons?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Feeling like a GIANT @$$ I went to unblock u alwayswicked, but after using your link I noticed your not the pinned I'm talking about. The pinner I blocked duplicate 5 or 6 of my halloween boards, I was literally getting a gazillion notifications for days. (One day I had over 140 in an hour). But it wasn't u cause I blocked them and wouldn't b able to go to their boards, which I could yours - but for some reason it has the same name {maybe the spellings different and I didn't notice}). I just get annoyed when someone does that cause I have spent hours upon hours trying to hunt this stuff down only to have my account duplicated or hacked (yep 4 times on that). But alas, now that u can make money with your accounts I guess it's just the name of the game....


----------



## pumpkinpie

No Cosco here, I'm hoping I can grab some at Walgreens this year. I just never really had a need for skeletons before (I know I know...and I call myself a haunter lol). Thanks for the link MM, heading there now


----------



## MC HauntDreams

pumpkinpie said:


> Feeling like a GIANT @$$ I went to unblock u alwayswicked, but after using your link I noticed your not the pinned I'm talking about. The pinner I blocked duplicate 5 or 6 of my halloween boards, I was literally getting a gazillion notifications for days. (One day I had over 140 in an hour). But it wasn't u cause I blocked them and wouldn't b able to go to their boards, which I could yours - but for some reason it has the same name {maybe the spellings different and I didn't notice}). I just get annoyed when someone does that cause I have spent hours upon hours trying to hunt this stuff down only to have my account duplicated or hacked (yep 4 times on that). But alas, now that u can make money with your accounts I guess it's just the name of the game....


In that single post, I just got an education on everything I never knew about pinterest. Never tried to duplicate - my organization system varies from most. Never knew you could make money with it. Never knew you could block and would never have thought of it. When I find a kickass person, I will repin a bunch (fair warning now that I found your board, lol) but with 15k+ existing pins myself hopefully I don't pin enough to ruffle someone's feathers. Although I didn't know that re pinning a bunch could/would bother someone either. 
Lol, sorry, back to pirate stuff now....


----------



## pumpkinpie

Lol...no your pins r awesome...yeah it wasn't just normal pinning. I'm guilty of grabbing 5 or so off someone's board....but everything...on several boards...not good pinner etiquette


----------



## MummyOf5

If I find someone that has lots that I like I just follow them. If there's a particular item that I really like then I pin it, copying everything seems like a lot of work


----------



## pumpkinpie

If it's any consolation AlwaysWicked, I just had to run outside in terrestrial downpours to save my canopy...yep karma man...and yes all thar water trapped in the canopy thst I thought would destroy it....wearing it lol 

Guess now that I'm drier  I'm going to go dye my sheets (free from the local hotel) and make me some distressed flags and shower curtain  I'll post pics after i paint them if they turn out


----------



## Always Wicked

I'm just laughing away ... As I said in message ... I've never seen this other person that is spelled exactly like mine except no spaces ... But I'm going to look them up and check it out ... Also I haven't seen where you can make money either ... So that's good to know


----------



## Always Wicked

I'm just laughing away ... As I said in message ... I've never seen this other person that is spelled exactly like mine except no spaces ... But I'm going to look them up and check it out ... Also I haven't seen where you can make money either ... So that's good to know


----------



## pumpkinpie

Yeah the money thing is thru your links. If someone goes to purchase stuff and uses your links you earn money. It's not much but if you have lots of followers and working links it can add up 

I'm not positive if it had no spaces, but I remember the name is the same...I'll have to check and see I f I can see it in my blocked list...


----------



## MummyOf5

I did a search for that name and came up blank. I'm curious about them so if you find them I would like to check them out.


----------



## pumpkinpie

K so I finally got my 3 flags distressed and dyed, now they're just waiting for paint. My largest flag will b a Jolly Roger and then I'll probably do an East India Co flag. But for the 3rd I'm thinking something different.

Several of our guests and my hubby are huge Goonies fans which has me really wanting to add a few things Goonie related. Here's an image I found online...b honest if I hadn't already said Goonies though, would u get the reference???

Any other references u can think of? I may try to duplicate the map too...idk


----------



## MummyOf5

I would so totally get that pumpkinpie! Love the Goonies!


----------



## offmymeds

Hey you guuuyyysss! 

Love it Pumpkinpie!


----------



## matrixmom

Thats a great flag, I think it def appeal to your "goonie lover" guests, and the others will think its different...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Agree, it's a nice wink to them.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awesome, thanks everyone  found this too, thinking I can make it out of foam board or better yet salt dough...


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkinpie, I loved the goonies. but it's been so long since I saw it, I probably wouldn't have gotten the reference. I really like the flag even though I didn't get the reference.


----------



## pumpkinpie

See I'm right there with u hallorenescene lol 
I showed the hubby it though and he instantly got it...so I guess it's a go lol. I'm really hoping I can make the copper bones thingy. I think even beyond the goonies reference it's a pretty cool prop


----------



## DeppMaster

. We LOVE doing the pirate theme! We add to it every year and spooks really enjoy it, along with their parents! Their excited eyes and smiles make it all worth it!


----------



## printersdevil

I think this would be so much fun. I love the walk the plank "game" or activity. I can see kids loving that even if just inches off the ground!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

pumpkinpie said:


> Awesome, thanks everyone  found this too, thinking I can make it out of foam board or better yet salt dough...
> View attachment 199751



What a cool map reader! Looks like something you might expect a pirate's captain to pull out to look over the charts...or lay on a map to line up and spot the location of buried treasure.


----------



## matrixmom

Dirtying up some more candles....added black on advice of a friend so they will look more "sooty". Not sure about the look, might have blend a little more. Any opinions?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love them MM...k now I'm regretting passing up the buycostumes ones.


----------



## Paint It Black

Just my opinion, but I like the darkest, sootiest. blackest candles the best, Matrixmom.


----------



## printersdevil

Me, too. They look great for your theme or witches. I have picked up some of these recently and a friend gave me a bunch the other day. I may do a few with beads and baubles for gypsy/fortune tellers, too. Hmm.... just thought of that.

Love these!!!


----------



## matrixmom

Thanks for the feedback...I always welcome it.


----------



## DeppMaster

They really do have the old spooky look! Are these electric? If so, awesome! I'm excited to make some!


----------



## hallorenescene

matrix, I like the nice variety look. they really turned out awesome.


----------



## pumpkinpie

K needing opinions before I start painting my flags. Originally I wanted worn looking flags but couldn't figure out outside of tearing them how to do it. I wanted the faded look but didn't know how to pull it off...fast forward....I decided to dye the flags black but when I was done they didn't look black at all. The two smaller ones (cut from the same sheet) came out a shade darker, but all three are way lighter than I anticipated. Hubby says leave them alone!!!! He thinks they look old and sun worn like I originally wanted but of course I'm sitting here with dye in hand wondering what I should do...

Here's some pics as is and under full light (they actually look lighter in the pics than they really are), so I'm thinking in a dimly lit room....

On the large one you'll also notice some areas didn't cover as good...does that look warn or tie dyed? I know I'm probably over thinking this completely, ugh







This is the largest one







This is one of the smaller ones on top of the big one







Here they are next to black pants in full light to show how light they look and lastly, same pic but I turned my overhead lights off








Sorry the post is so long, thank in advance for any suggestions


----------



## offmymeds

I think it makes them look worn, I like them


----------



## Paint It Black

Yes I like them too. They do not look tie-dyed, LOL.


----------



## pumpkinpie

But see u guys are so nice u would never give me negative feedback...not sure if I should trust u  lol

Thanks girlie girls


----------



## printersdevil

They look weathered.


----------



## jwren531

I give them a thumbs up too. I like the weathered look very much! the candles also look fantastic. I've made the PVC and hot glue candles, but it would be good to add some like these...or maybe even apply the same technique to same type that I've made...hmmmm....wheels are spinning in my brain!


----------



## Kelloween

matrixmom said:


> Dirtying up some more candles....added black on advice of a friend so they will look more "sooty". Not sure about the look, might have blend a little more. Any opinions?
> View attachment 199852


I love the darkest ones the best!


----------



## pumpkinpie

K, u guys r awesome...guess it's time to get my paint on


----------



## booswife02

I was on vacation this past weekend in Myrtle Beach South Carolina. I caught the Pirate Voyage dinner show which you guys would Lllooove! The ship structure was made fairly simple and I thought of you guys. You could do a miniature version of this with pallet wood. Sorry for the scrappy pic. It was dark


----------



## pumpkinpie

Vacation and a pirate dinner theater....u suck  k maybe I'm a little jealous and a whole lot hunangry but still   lol

Awesome pic


----------



## Spooky McWho

HEY YOU GUYS!! I love this! This past weekend we did a drive in movie party and watched Goonies. There were about forty guests and only half had seen it. I wish I would have had this flag.


----------



## DeppMaster

Awesome! I haven't heard of this one! That sounds like so much fun!


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkin pie, I think they look weathered too. if we thought differently, we would give you ideas to better them. we're not lame.
booswife, one sweet vacation.
spooky, sounds like fun


----------



## im the goddess

Spooky McWho said:


> HEY YOU GUYS!! I love this! This past weekend we did a drive in movie party and watched Goonies. There were about forty guests and only half had seen it. I wish I would have had this flag.


That sounds like fun. I love that movie.


PUNKINPIE, I think the fabrics and the colors are fine. Maybe wash and dry them a few more times to tatter up the edges a bit more.


----------



## Always Wicked

PP .. i love the flags.. and with the right lighting.. they will look spooky and you can still see them ..i think if you went black then you really wouldnt be able to see them all that well unless your lighting was top notch and perfect.. i think like they are now.. just some blue or green lighting would work just fine..


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thank you all so much for all the encouragement and suggestions  Hopefully my painting skills are good enough to pull it off  and yay...I already have both blue and green lights...great suggestion AW...you guys are awesome


----------



## Icepick

Here's one of my new additions this year. Still a work in progress. No plans to follow, just winging it and eye balling. 

















As a side note. For anyone using schedule 40 PVC, be sure to check pricing on electrical conduit. At my local lowes, it was $1.76 pr 5 foot section of drinking supply schedule 40, but the same price for a 10 foot section of conduit.

Edit: Sorry, I didnt say what it was. Lol. Thought the frame have it away. It's going to be a sunken bow. Cannons will fire along with a soundtrack, using a picoboo controller.


----------



## pumpkinpie

That looks great Icepick...can't wait to see it finished 

And looky what I just happened to stumble upon at wally world today. I hoping i can paint do some magic with some paint.... $6.50 








Not Sure why it's sideways...oops


----------



## hallorenescene

icepick, I guess I don't quite know what it is. 
pumpkin pie, sweet totes/chests


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks hallo 

It looked like the front of a ship to me...hope that's right


----------



## Icepick

Oops. My bad. I edited the post saying what it will be. Sorry


----------



## MummyOf5

pumpkinpie said:


> K needing opinions before I start painting my flags. Originally I wanted worn looking flags but couldn't figure out outside of tearing them how to do it. I wanted the faded look but didn't know how to pull it off...fast forward....I decided to dye the flags black but when I was done they didn't look black at all. The two smaller ones (cut from the same sheet) came out a shade darker, but all three are way lighter than I anticipated. Hubby says leave them alone!!!! He thinks they look old and sun worn like I originally wanted but of course I'm sitting here with dye in hand wondering what I should do...
> 
> Here's some pics as is and under full light (they actually look lighter in the pics than they really are), so I'm thinking in a dimly lit room....
> 
> On the large one you'll also notice some areas didn't cover as good...does that look warn or tie dyed? I know I'm probably over thinking this completely, ugh
> View attachment 200000
> 
> This is the largest one
> View attachment 200001
> 
> This is one of the smaller ones on top of the big one
> View attachment 200002
> 
> Here they are next to black pants in full light to show how light they look and lastly, same pic but I turned my overhead lights off
> View attachment 200003
> 
> 
> Sorry the post is so long, thank in advance for any suggestions


You may not get a deep black when you dye them anyway. I tried to dye a long rain coat for my son to wear as part of his costume one year and it turned out to be more of a dark gray. I ran it thru the process twice and couldn't get it any darker. I think they look good like they are, sun faded and worn by the sea air


----------



## hallorenescene

icepick, I figured it was some part of a ship and a cannon, just thought I'd better make sure. it's looking good.


----------



## matrixmom

I think they look great, remember you shine other color lights on them too. Dont over think it, they look tattered and weather beaten. Perfect...


----------



## pumpkinpie

So I decided to finish up some of my trash bag seaweed today (thank u myke124 for the tutorial... I'll add a link later)...this is roughly 5 bags worth of seaweed...still have lots more to do...so easy and very realistic looking. I did mine with Krylon yellow spray paint


----------



## pumpkinpie

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...21394-how-make-faux-sea-weed.html#post1358843


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks for the post mommyof5, I for the life of me couldn't figure out what I did wrong


----------



## offmymeds

That seaweed looks great!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks OMM


----------



## Paint It Black

That seaweed is awesome. I hope I can remember this for when we do pirates again.


----------



## matrixmom

Looks great pp , its coming together for the underwater scene!!!.
I have to make some, but not alot. I wonder if you can spray the bag first then cut and stretch. Umm, maybe the paint will flake off. Or, I was thinking of getting camo green/gold dollar store plastic tablecloths (like the camo I did last year) and try it that way. I think I still have some, and requires no paint. I will post if it turns out ok.


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the sea weed


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks everyone 
Can't wait to see how the camo works out. These were so stinking easy I still can't believe how good they look  And for just a few $$$ too...definite must for anyone needing cheap filler


----------



## Always Wicked

pumpkinpie said:


> So I decided to finish up some of my trash bag seaweed today (thank u myke124 for the tutorial... I'll add a link later)...this is roughly 5 bags worth of seaweed...still have lots more to do...so easy and very realistic looking. I did mine with Krylon yellow spray paint
> View attachment 200382
> View attachment 200383



That is awesome looking !!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks AW 

I wanted to make a post of the upc on the walmart chest in case anyone has trouble finding them...sorry if it posts sideways my phone flips it every time I add to the forum


----------



## MummyOf5

matrixmom said:


> Looks great pp , its coming together for the underwater scene!!!.
> I have to make some, but not alot. I wonder if you can spray the bag first then cut and stretch. Umm, maybe the paint will flake off. Or, I was thinking of getting camo green/gold dollar store plastic tablecloths (like the camo I did last year) and try it that way. I think I still have some, and requires no paint. I will post if it turns out ok.


Yes, please let us know if the plastic table cloths work


----------



## MummyOf5

I'm thinking about trying the plastic bag seaweed method out as something like spanish moss to hang in a tree in our front yard.


----------



## pumpkinpie

I bet it will look awesome mommyof5


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkin pie, those turned out just the way they should look. nice job


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks hallo


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Love the seaweed to pumpkin!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks HT


----------



## im the goddess

Punpkinpie, the seaweed looks great. Is that your walmart chest painted too? If so, you did a great job painting that plastic chest.

Icepick, your ship looks promising.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks I'm the goddess  That's actually my paper mache chest and thank u for the compliments (your too sweet)...Haven't done anything with the plastic one yet, still trying to decide...I'm think it needs to either b some sort of metal...maybe silver


----------



## Always Wicked

Cross posting this - got these all at Hobby Lobby yesterday .... That is actually a food safe platter w dome reg 60.00 pd 12.00, two smaller domes and owl were 12.00 ea pd 2.40 for domes and 3.00 for owls -found these little bottles for .36 ea


----------



## matrixmom

Nice Always Wicked...love that rope detail too. Any plans for it?


----------



## matrixmom

look what I got for my anniversary!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Great finds guys...love that platter Aw. ..and omgosh...love love that barrel...lucky girl 


Btw, Happy Anniversary MM


----------



## thxboy

Whoaaaa. Nice barrel!


----------



## matrixmom

Thanks we just have to fix the rings...its pretty big. Im so excited to display it, now my mind is racing on what to do with it. Trying to think of something to different to surprise everyone. I never thought I would get one!


----------



## Always Wicked

matrixmom said:


> Nice Always Wicked...love that rope detail too. Any plans for it?


not yet.. but i knew i had to have it as soon as i saw it...


----------



## Always Wicked

matrixmom said:


> look what I got for my anniversary!!!
> 
> View attachment 200524



that is completely... treasure!!!!!!! (  jealous)


----------



## printersdevil

Matrixmom, that barrel is awesome! Happy anniversary!

Love the other items, too. That dome with the rope is so unusual. I need to go to HL.


----------



## hallorenescene

always wicked. very nice scores.
matrix, happy anniversary. what a great gift.


----------



## thxboy

I'm not sure I would fix the rings. It looks awesome the way it is.


----------



## Paint It Black

Happy Anniversary, MM. What an outstanding and thoughtful gift!!


----------



## Always Wicked

ok.. soooo not sure if ya'll have seen this on pinterest or not yet.. 

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/211317407490583474/

if i borrowed it off your page .. THANK YOU!!!! .. this will save me a ton of money on foam, and a ton of time.. thankfully i can get all the pallets i want for free. so i believe this is the way im going to go this year.. ( now .. to find a place to stack them so they can get good and weathered... and to figure out how many i need ) 

and .. i cant find ANY pink foam at my lowes or HD... i dont know what is going on around here.. guess that graveyard might have to end up being just what i used last year and any that DT puts out this year..


----------



## hallorenescene

always, that is an awesome pallet build. I can get all the pallets I want free too.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Great idea with the pallets, thanks for sharing AW


----------



## Kelloween

this is on goodwill auctions right now..didnt know if anyone would be interested!









http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Davy-Jones-Pirates-of-the-Caribbean-Latex-Mask-16883953.html


----------



## Always Wicked

That is really cool ..... And a new website for me to checkout


----------



## Always Wicked

Cross posted under DT thread ... But I'm going to use these plastic baseballs as cannon balls - 3 for 1.00  cheaper than buying foam and more durable and reuseable on tombstones or fence post etc


----------



## hallorenescene

kelloween, that is an awesome mask. I'm sure someone will be interested.
always, will your cannon really shoot?


----------



## im the goddess

I saw some tropical birds at Big Lots in the seasonal section last night. They are motion activated and their mouths move. Not sure what else they do. Thought they might be cool in a pirate scene,


----------



## Always Wicked

hallorenescene said:


> kelloween, that is an awesome mask. I'm sure someone will be interested.
> always, will your cannon really shoot?


Not sure that would be a good idea to even try - with the neighborhood kids - I'm sure they would tear something up or get hurt trying to mess with it - lol


----------



## printersdevil

Love this thread! Great ship pallet buiid. What an awesome find---especially if you can get pallet free! Great mask and find for the cannon balls.


----------



## Always Wicked

so today .. im feeling under the weather.. so i will be stalking pinterest pirate pages..


----------



## hallorenescene

always, there are 2 guys on this forum who were neighbors and they had their canons so they could shoot at each other. the tick or treaters could shoot too. I'm sure the canons were some form of nerf gun type shooting. I don't remember who they were. but no, you don't want to shoot where anyone would get hurt. sorry you're under the weather


----------



## matrixmom

Hey peeps I mean you scurvy naves 
They have the ball and chain at dollar tree for cannon ball piles.


----------



## printersdevil

I am so loving all this pirate stuff! One day I am going to do this!

Of course, I will be a witch!


----------



## matrixmom

So my youngest is a reading a book where a character is on "some game called 10,000 pyramid". So we got an idea to play this at their party! If you dont know how it works - it goes sorta like this:

You give the answers e.g. jam,jelly,butter,peanutbutter, cream cheese,etc.
The answer the your team has to shout out: things spread on bread (or toast)

So I got these so far:

-things pirates say
-things needed to pillage
-things needed to comandeer a ship
-things Jack Sparrow says


So I need more topics and answers---I need some hard ones too. Thanks and feel free to use at your party!


----------



## pumpkinpie

1) Things pirates eat (turtle, chicken, eggs, hardtack, salamagundi)
2) Pirate Handicaps (hooked hand, eye patch, peg leg)
3) Things pirates wear
4) Jobs/crew on a pirate ship http://www.piratespades.org/pages/history/rank&pay.html 
5) Pirate codes
6)Things in a treasure chest 
7) Images found on a pirate flag
8) Famous Captains 
http://historylists.org/people/list-of-10-most-famous-pirates-in-world-history.html 
9)Pirate weapons
http://www.thepirateking.com/historical/weapons.htm 
10) Ways pirates can die
11) Tortures inflicted by pirates
http://www.thepirateking.com/historical/pirates_punishments.htm


----------



## Always Wicked

wow .. pp .. you just wore me out.. LOL... great job..


----------



## pumpkinpie

Lol

12) Types of pirate ships
http://www.thepirateking.com/ships/ship_types.htm
13) Famous pirate ships
http://www.vleonica.com/ship_cap.htm
14) Diseases pirates suffered
http://pyracy.com/index.php/topic/9049-pirate-diseases-top-ten-list/


----------



## Modok

I've been trying to do a pirate-themed haunted house party for the past couple years, but I have to keep putting it off because there are so few quality props still available for sale. I remember seeing a ton of pirate props several years ago and assuming they were a Halloween staple I'd be able to find every year. 

It wasn't until after they started disappearing for good that I realized that all the interest in pirates for Halloween was just a temporary fad because of the Pirates of the Caribbean movies! I guess the oversaturation of those movies and pirates in general in the early 2000s has made manufacturers and retailers shy away from pirate props. Sure, you can always find a small hanging pirate skeleton here and there, but nothing that could really be the star of a household display. I guess I missed my window of opportunity.


----------



## Si-cotik

there's always amazon, etsy or ebay


----------



## matrixmom

Modok you will have your chance once more! Next year a new POTC comes out in summer 2015. So, if history repeats, there will be more of the props you are looking. I will plan to sell off alot of mine after halloween so take a look later in the year.
I thought the opposite as far as theme choice, I didnt want to spend alot of money, so I am doing it now since its not so popular compared to zombies or other themes. But, I find lots of pirate props year round and they NEVER go on sale. I guess its a popular fad perhaps but not so popular for halloween.




Modok said:


> I've been trying to do a pirate-themed haunted house party for the past couple years, but I have to keep putting it off because there are so few quality props still available for sale. I remember seeing a ton of pirate props several years ago and assuming they were a Halloween staple I'd be able to find every year.
> 
> It wasn't until after they started disappearing for good that I realized that all the interest in pirates for Halloween was just a temporary fad because of the Pirates of the Caribbean movies! I guess the oversaturation of those movies and pirates in general in the early 2000s has made manufacturers and retailers shy away from pirate props. Sure, you can always find a small hanging pirate skeleton here and there, but nothing that could really be the star of a household display. I guess I missed my window of opportunity.


----------



## pumpkinpie

15) Things a wench might have under her dress (dagger, pistol, pouch of gold, pantaloons)
16) Items you might find on a pirate ship (cannons, ropes, crates, barrels, candles, nets)


----------



## matrixmom

Anne Bonny, Mary Read, Grace OMalley, Lady Elizabeth Skilligrew, Angelica, Anna Maria - famous female pirates


----------



## Icepick

Figured I'd post up a status update of my pirate ship bow. All framed out, skinned in blue foam and accents added. Still need to fill small seam gaps and start painting. Electronics (lights in cannons and picoboo controller) mounted to interior frame. Any comments or suggestions welcomed. I made an album showing some of the photos I took along the way. Dont know why it shows 2 photos and one is rotated. In my post it only has one attachment.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Looks great icepick can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## im the goddess

Great questions Pumpkinpie.
Ships looking good icepick.


----------



## hallorenescene

icepick, you're doing an amazing job.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omg that looks amazing Icepick! !!!


----------



## offmymeds

I used those small balls from DT, & spray painted them when I made my cannonballs. Just an option if you cant find the ball & chains


----------



## thxboy

Love it! The cat is so realistic! How did you fit all the servos in him j/k ;-)


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omg OMM, that is perfect!!!!


----------



## Icepick

Threw together a crate real quick from scraps left over from the ship. Had I thought it out more I could have gotten away with it being 3 sided instead of 4 and gotten 2 made.


----------



## roberj28

Has anyone given any thought to how these foam crates could be made to be taken apart? 
It would save a lot of space if the sides could come apart and be stacked.


----------



## Icepick

Yup. Toothpicks or BBQ skewers to hold together. Mine is missing two sides so I can stack stuff inside. Could also add extra foam on the inside edges to screw side together. Get a little fancy with a router ( or hand cut) dovetail joints to slide them together.


----------



## Icepick

Hand made fish net anyone?
















I know I could probably pick up premade net cheaply, but I like making my own stuff. Not a project for the impatient. Lol

EDIT: Sorry for the sideways picks again. No matter how I take the pics on my phone, they seem to always turn.


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome looking ship! Can't wait to see more.

Is the new 2015 POTC movie starring Depp? can't imagine one without him!


----------



## DeppMaster

Oh my! You just made my day about there being a POTC 5!!!!! I'm so excited and already thinking of what all to add to my own pirate themed yard! I LOVE those movies and from what I just read Johnny Depp will be Jack Sparrow!


----------



## Always Wicked

i need some inspiration.. i have 10 of the 1 pt amber colored beer bottles.. i want to leave some plain but i want to craft some of them up.. soooo im looking for ideas ...


----------



## pumpkinpie

What about adding barnacles and little rocks (check pinterest)


----------



## hallorenescene

offmymeds, I love your cannon. did you build that? very well built. I think you should replace the cat with a parrot. nice netting. yep, you have patience.
potc! awesome. if that happens next year, I'm doing a pirate theme.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Just sent u 2 links on your pinterest AW...


----------



## matrixmom

Here's one I did - they are a&w plastic root beer bottles. Icepick is right they are so time consuming, I do them at night while watching the tonight show!


----------



## Paint It Black

matrixmom said:


> Here's one I did - they are a&w plastic root beer bottles. Icepick is right they are so time consuming, I do them at night while watching the tonight show!
> View attachment 201306


That is so cool. I need to learn how to do this!!


----------



## Icepick

Paint It Black said:


> That is so cool. I need to learn how to do this!!


I did a YouTube search for hand made nets. It's not to difficult to make, just tedious. Tie knot after knot, over and over and over... you get the idea after a single row (mine being five feet across), that your in for a long haul.


----------



## hallorenescene

matrixmom, that looks great. do you fill them?


----------



## matrixmom

not sure what I am doing with them yet!


----------



## matrixmom

Here a transformation of my pirate chest (with the ideas from IMU thanks!!)


----------



## hallorenescene

matrx, nice job on the chest.


----------



## DeppMaster

Wow! This is so cool! Love it!


----------



## DeppMaster

Your pirate chests look great! Where did you find them? I love the realistic paint job you did!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omg matrix...that came out until freaking believable!!!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Great job matrixmom! Nice paint job!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

I erected the first pieces today to my Steam-punk pirate ship. It's all made from scrap steel, mostly very old furnaces whose heat exchangers look like tank turrets, very thick steel,so I cut them in half. This display will also serve as my South-facing yard fence.
When it's all done it's lineage will hail from WW1 tanks, a German U-Boat combined with a paddle wheeler river boat, plus maybe some other odd styles of watery navigational thinking.
I might be designing my own Skull and cross bones flag cut from steel?
From our side of this display it will resemble a stack of various sized boxes with the open ends facing us. ("Open" makes it easier to flush out any possible non-rent paying critters, like bees, bats, raccoons,birds.)


----------



## hallorenescene

sounds cool gym. you need to post pictures


----------



## matrixmom

Thanks everyone for all the comments. I found the trunks at 2 different thrift stores. They are pretty big.

Gym,,,,steampunk pirate ship....did you ever see this guys steampunk (not pirate) display? (search socal halloween)


----------



## offmymeds

Your trunk turned out awesome!! 

Hallo, my Mom made the cannon for me


----------



## Paint It Black

MM, love the trunk transformation. What is the grey stuff you put down on the trunk before you painted it?


----------



## hallorenescene

offmymeds, your mom did awesome.
matrixmom, that is cool. butttt, how do you store it. I sure wouldn't want that around all year, but it is way cool.


----------



## Icepick

Sorry people, me again. Another crate made from scrap foam and the white slats ( will get painted) from a window blind that I had changed out.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Looking good Icepick, and your seaweed came out great too. I need to get my butt in gear. ...


----------



## hallorenescene

icepick, that looks good.


----------



## Icepick

Thanks. I just made another that's double the length, with 3 closer boards to label as a rifle crate. Figured another pic is redundant as it's basically the same box but longer. They are also bottomless so they can either be used as sealed crates, or flip them over and have open side up with items in them.


----------



## Always Wicked

i have some of those blind slats laying around also.. i was going to paint them and make a sign post... hmmmm.. i wonder if the doggy wants to look out the window????


----------



## matrixmom

Great idea with the slats. Might have to borrow that if I have time. Looks easy enough.


----------



## matrixmom

Paint It Black said:


> MM, love the trunk transformation. What is the grey stuff you put down on the trunk before you painted it?


Monster mud with dark grey paint (pretty thick though) put on with a plastic spoon then made the texture with a plastic fork.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Found these today on shindigz for $5 I might grab one but I'm wondering if they could b hacked to say something else...

http://www.shindigz.com/party/pirate-sound-activated-chip/pgp/12szmtrpir?source=igodigital


----------



## Icepick

pumpkinpie said:


> Found these today on shindigz for $5 I might grab one but I'm wondering if they could b hacked to say something else...
> 
> http://www.shindigz.com/party/pirate-sound-activated-chip/pgp/12szmtrpir?source=igodigital


I know it's not motion activated, but how about the voice boxes from "build-A-bear"? If I recall, they sell for around $8.


----------



## pumpkinpie

I didnt even think about that...Hmmm

I do like that these are motion, but the recording is so so


----------



## matrixmom

I had seen these before, but I think its not easy to change the recording.


----------



## matrixmom

Here is the seaweed from dollar tree plastic tablecloth I think color says gold
Same one I used last year to make Camo - better than painting but some it does tear when spreading with fingers


----------



## DeppMaster

How did you get it so wrinkled? I love the way it looks!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Your seaweed looks great MM

@DeppMaster, I posted a link to the tutorial a few pages back...super easy project


----------



## DeppMaster

I wish I had known about this before today! I would had loved to have that mask as an addition to my pirate themed yard. Hummmm. Wonder where elseI could find one?


----------



## DeppMaster

Awesome! I'm still trying to locate some barrels for really cheap.


----------



## matrixmom

Really cheap? Prob nothing less than $100 for a full size one
Keep searching on Craigslist that's where hubby found mine that I posted
Earlier in thread


----------



## matrixmom

pumpkinpie said:


> Your seaweed looks great MM
> 
> 
> ,


I think yours look alot better - more twisted better color. I just didn't want to spend anymore $$


----------



## MummyOf5

I've got 2 black trash bags done and ready to paint. I got the paint but it has either been too windy or raining so I haven't been able to get it done. I might have to check out the table cloth colors and see what they have after seeing how yours turned out Matrixmom!


----------



## Icepick

MummyOf5 said:


> I've got 2 black trash bags done and ready to paint. I got the paint but it has either been too windy or raining so I haven't been able to get it done. I might have to check out the table cloth colors and see what they have after seeing how yours turned out Matrixmom!


I found that if it's a light breeze, it made it easier to have the paint dry fast so the strands don't cling to each other and more random on coverage.


----------



## hallorenescene

matrixmom, your seaweed looks great.


----------



## Always Wicked

ok.. so i found all this stuff at biglots.. big pic thread coming thru.


----------



## Always Wicked




----------



## Always Wicked

ok... i think this is all.. sorry if i just blasted this thread with stuff..


----------



## MummyOf5

Holy Cow!!! I think I need to go look, haven't been for awhile


----------



## hallorenescene

always, I'm missing our big lots. it always had cool stuff. it's been gone for quite awhile now.


----------



## matrixmom

Always W - love the toucan. And the bird statues. Might have to go get me some.....thanks for the heads up


----------



## Paint It Black

I have that pelican. It is pretty big and a nice addition to a pirate scene.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok i saw this cool way to make chains not sure if it has been shared but here it is 
http://beadsbycelleste.blogspot.com/2012/11/halloween-and-my-obsession-with-diy_14.html


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, I have seen that before. I made some. they look cool, but don't stay linked together. the links kept coming apart.


----------



## Icepick

hallorenescene said:


> saki, I have seen that before. I made some. they look cool, but don't stay linked together. the links kept coming apart.


The trick is to only have every other link cut, so when put together, each cut link has a non-cut one in between. Then use foam safe glue or hot glue to seal the open links.


----------



## matrixmom

Michaels had long thick halloween chain (plastic) like 50% or 75% off when I walked in one time near halloween night.. I got each pack for $2.50. I bought the whole rack up and still use these to this day and they hold up well.


----------



## hallorenescene

okay, I will try that next time. but it seems the stuff I used was already preslit. is there stuff that's not preslit? I liked the look of it when I was done. it just didn't hold together.
at Christmas time one year they had some red garland plastic chain for trees that plugged in and lit up, I bought one of those on the after Christmas sale.


----------



## MummyOf5

That tut was for pipe insulation, probably what hallorene used, that has the slit so you can slip it over water pipes. You can do the same thing with the pool noodles too. Those would be the ones that you would cut every other one. I also like the one that you use pvc pipe to make. So many ways to make stuff, so little time to make it


----------



## Icepick

MummyOf5 said:


> That tut was for pipe insulation, probably what hallorene used, that has the slit so you can slip it over water pipes. You can do the same thing with the pool noodles too. Those would be the ones that you would cut every other one. I also like the one that you use pvc pipe to make. So many ways to make stuff, so little time to make it


Pipe insulation (at least the stuff I have used over the years) has a partial slit all the way down one side(cut is about 3/4 through). It isn't cut all the way through. I bought 2 pieces and cut one into rings as is, the other, I finished cutting through the partial slit then cut into rings. To keep the 2 types separate, as I cut I let the 2 fall into a 5 gallon bucket (one bucket for each type).


----------



## matrixmom

uggh...my plastic bowl keeps falling off my cannon. Yes, I went that route because trying to cut slits to bend over on itself, would have been ,well, lets just say I prob would be in the e.r. right now. So I went at it again with my go to: gorilla glue.

Off topic....I have tried all kinds of different bottles for gorilla glue and I end up tossing it after a few uses because it gets real thick. I end up cutting the damn thing open and using what I can. Does anyone have ideas on how they save theirs? The little screw on cap bottle lasts the longest, but still gets thick on me.


----------



## Icepick

Paint test #1. 

Going to do the other side using grey base with black grain tomorrow to see which works better. I will edit this post once that is done to see what others feel would be the best color method of the 2.

Edit: insomnia set in and paint dried, so decided to get it done tonite. Here it is with grey base coat and black grain. 









What say you fine folks? I'm leaning a bit towards pick #1 style for the overall ship color. What about you?


----------



## Icepick

matrixmom said:


> uggh...my plastic bowl keeps falling off my cannon. Yes, I went that route because trying to cut slits to bend over on itself, would have been ,well, lets just say I prob would be in the e.r. right now. So I went at it again with my go to: gorilla glue.
> 
> Off topic....I have tried all kinds of different bottles for gorilla glue and I end up tossing it after a few uses because it gets real thick. I end up cutting the damn thing open and using what I can. Does anyone have ideas on how they save theirs? The little screw on cap bottle lasts the longest, but still gets thick on me.


Maybe liquid nails will work better. I've only used gorilla glue in building speaker boxes, which also get nailed together, and both sides are porous surfaces. Maybe a heavy grit sand paper on the bowl to scratch it deep enough for a better grip will help.


----------



## hallorenescene

icepick, that's looking good. I like the green so far.


----------



## Defenestrator

View attachment 202341


This ^ version of the grain appears most pronounced, but would seem to have the overall effect of making the entire construction pretty dark...not sure how that would appear at night with limited lighting? 

View attachment 202354


To my eyes, the grain isn't quite as obvious here, but is still pretty convincing....the grey reminds me a bit of cedar that's been left to weather.

In the end, they are both great effects, but I think I would tend towards the second simply because I'd be inclined to believe it would work better under haunting conditions.

Either way you go, it's pretty clear it will look great!


----------



## im the goddess

Ditto what Defenstrator said.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Hard decision, I like them both...but I agree with the others based solely on lighting...otherwise I like option 1


----------



## Icepick

I did some light testing. I have RGB led light strips, and can choose which combo to use (the blend fader part broke so its full on red, green, or blue, or combo of each), and it seems we liked green and blue with paint style one the most. As soon as I get one side of the ship painted, I'll retest with my options again. Will be easier to tell with a larger surface vs just one plank.


----------



## matrixmom

I had used the wood tool last year : with dark brown and light brown as grain.: see my fallout album for bigger view
View attachment 202396


here it is at night: Obviously,yours will be spaced close together for a ship. 







another shot:








Make sure you clean the tool periodically- the paint gets in those grooves and it starts looking like nothing.


----------



## Icepick

Thanks MM. I even noticed it with just the test board. I keep a brush handy to remove the majority of the "clog" and just wipe it back on the next section. I will be using light tans and or browns on my crates.


----------



## Always Wicked

well this is a pity post.... since most of you knew me and the hubby were going to the beach this past weekend and i was looking for pirate stuff there.. i felt the need to share what i found/didnt find.. i actually collected some real seaweed that had washed ashore.. however we got a call from my father n law who was doggy sitting for us (2 100 lbs labs which are our kids) that one of our labs had died. we immediately packed up and left coming home.. the beach is a 5 hr drive for us. we went down on friday and came back saturday night.. ( husband's birthday was yesterday) . it has been a real mood kicker for our house.. our other puppy keeps looking for our black lab ( aka splinter) and our brown lab (chopper) were brothers. my husband has had them for 11yrs.. and our nieces and nephews are/were really close to the puppies.. have yet to tell them..


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omg, I am so sorry sweetie  We lost our girl 2 years ago so I know exactly how your feeling  Sending thoughts and prayers for all of you... (((hugs)))


----------



## frostytots

I'm so sorry for your loss :-(


----------



## im the goddess

I'm so sorry wicked for your loss.


----------



## hallorenescene

wicked, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## matrixmom

Im sorry to hear about your dog, and too bad about your vac too.


----------



## Always Wicked

matrixmom said:


> Hey peeps I mean you scurvy naves
> They have the ball and chain at dollar tree for cannon ball piles.


i have still not seen these yet.....


----------



## pumpkinpie

So I finally received my dark candles (not exactly what I was hoping for but still nice candles)...then I happened to run across these candles at walmart. Though they don't have the moldy undertones I was looking for I think the scent pairs nicely with the pirate theme...plus they fairly cheap, here's the candle and the description


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Always wicked I too am very sorry. We actually just lost are dog as well a few weeks ago.


----------



## matrixmom

Only 2 stores in my area had them. Keep watching....



Always Wicked said:


> i have still not seen these yet.....


----------



## matrixmom

Arent you afraid people will knock these over? The look great, betcha they smell wonderful too.



pumpkinpie said:


> So I finally received my dark candles (not exactly what I was hoping for but still nice candles)...then I happened to run across these candles at walmart. Though they don't have the moldy undertones I was looking for I think the scent pairs nicely with the pirate theme...plus they fairly cheap, here's the candle and the description
> View attachment 202957
> View attachment 202958


----------



## pumpkinpie

I have areas out of reach but they also had the wax melts...I'm really wanting all the senses to be accosted with pirate....sight, sound and smell lol

Plus my crew usually doesn't get too rowdy...I had 9 candles going last year (for ambiance....zombie party) luckily no mishaps lol


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkin pie, they are very nice. I would use them in my home, but I never use any thing lit for my haunt.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Trust me with a different crowd I might not either lol

I'll put one above my fridge and the other one will either b atop my armoire or on the fireplace...My crowds pretty lame...oops I ment tame lol  Plus we don't have any kiddos at our partys except my son (19) and a couple of his friends...oddly enough our biggest party blunders have been people spilling food and drinks...Last year someone actually walked through the house with a plate of loaded nachos (I guess he didn't notice as he was eating and walking he also had his plate tilted), yep chili and cheese everywhere...good thing we own our own carpet cleaning business lol

I'm actually using LED candles everywhere else  just bought 2 so I can get a good amount of smell


----------



## pumpkinpie

Favor request. ..those of you with wine/whiskey barrels...the real ones, is there anyway I can get the dimentions? I've looked online and seen the big guys are 38 high but I can't get measurements at its widest and smallest points. I'm mainly looking for that of the largest barrel but would love to try and make a couple small ones too if it proves possible...then again I may b insane for even thinking I can do it lol

Thanks in advance


----------



## matrixmom

Mine is 35 inches tall and 22 inches diameter the circle on top. I would say it bows out about 1/2 inch or so? on either side of that 22 inch circle. I went to measure it for you, and I ended up making more crates! lol sidetracked.....


----------



## Icepick

I wold say the best bet for making one, if your going for as real as possible, would be to get the dimensions off one stave (the vertical slats). For real barrels, each stave is different in width, but they all have the same arch to them (top and bottom are more narrow than center). It's figuring what that arch is to try to replicate it. The video shows what I'm talking about at around the 1:50 mark. 
With those measurements, a foam barrel could be constructed relatively easily.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks guys...I'm going the mache route...figure I'll start with elevated cardboard disks as the base and glue cardboard ribs about every inch or two followed with duct tape and then mache...I like the idea of using foam but the mache is zero cost out should it fail...

I started my crates today too...mine aren't nothing like yours MM but so far so good. I'm just using cardboard boxes and dollar tree foam board...the paint is what scares me...


----------



## Icepick

pumpkinpie said:


> Thanks guys...I'm going the mache route...figure I'll start with elevated cardboard disks as the base and glue cardboard ribs about every inch or two followed with duct tape and then mache...I like the idea of using foam but the mache is zero cost out should it fail...
> 
> I started my crates today too...mine aren't nothing like yours MM but so far so good. I'm just using cardboard boxes and dollar tree foam board...the paint is what scares me...


If your crates and barrel come out half as good as your paper mâché treasure chest, you'll be just fine. Myself, I can't do mâché and have it last. Way to humid here.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Your too sweet...thanks icepick


----------



## matrixmom

Cool. I would have never thought to use paper mache. Just remember to seal it if its going outside. The make a clear spar urethane spray(helmsman brand) that should be quick to cover after its all done.

The crates dont worry -just pick the way you want the end look - depp masters is on the lighter side, socalhalloween website is on the grayish side, mine I always start with dark brown everywhere like my tut. You will be fine! your treasure chest was spot on.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks MM....yeah I'm really hoping I can get the paint like yours but worse case scenario I pinned some that kind of resemble my chest cause at least I know I can do that. I even wondered about dollar tree wood contact paper as the base with paint on it...I may try that another time....

Mine will just b for inside and mostly going on a plant shelf that's about 9 feet up in the air (it's about 6' deep and runs the length of our living room and foyer. I think it will b a great place to add some extra lighting too. Plus they'll look better from afar lol.

I really hope I can pull off the barrels, cause I really want to use them (and more) in our Deadwood Saloon party we have planned for next year or the year after.


----------



## Defenestrator

If it helps, below are the basic dimensions for our barrels.

The staves vary in width (of course) from 1" to 4", and the rings/bands are 2" wide. 

Hope it helps a bit, and good luck....I'm looking forward to seeing how it works out.


----------



## moony_1

these are a couple pics I snapped when we were at a halloween farm festival thing last year....I may try to make one this year as our yard is so much smaller than in the past. Thought I would share here...may be useful for those with a small spot they want to fill or for those like me with a small yard!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Oh thank u so much Def...that definitely helps  I'll try to take take some good progress pics along the way 

Love the ship moony...that's one prop I really want too


----------



## hallorenescene

nice pics moony1


----------



## matrixmom

pumpkinpie said:


> Thanks MM....yeah I'm really hoping I can get the paint like yours but worse case scenario I pinned some that kind of resemble my chest cause at least I know I can do that. I even wondered about dollar tree wood contact paper as the base with paint on it...I may try that another time....


I tried doing it with dollar store contact paper, and painting it up, I posted it earlier in this thread. It prob look great in the dark, but I dint like the look so I went with the foam for all the edges. These are foam edges with wood tool like icepick is using.















Both of the main paints are at Lowes or HD - dark espresso and nutmeg.


----------



## matrixmom

Moony 1 - thanks for sharing the ship pic! Nice!
Hubby keeps giving me other ideas so he doesnt have to build one. So i will share this one with him!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Well I got courageous last night and decided I could maybe just carve in a few wood grain lines on my foam board and see how it turns out...remember, I used the dollar tree stuff not the thick stuff so the dremel wasn't an option. So i grabbed my exacto knife (carving the lines in 2 directions essentially creating a "V" shaped groove), I'm not getting quite the detail MM has but with paint it looks pretty good. I just need to work on my colors but here's my sample board. Thanks MM for the inspiration, it really does make a huge difference even at my skill level


----------



## offmymeds

Dang pumpkinpie! that looks great! You have to STOP underestimating yourself!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

But that's how I'm wired  lol


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here's my first 2 crates...hope my pic doesn't post sideways


----------



## Icepick

pumpkinpie said:


> Here's my first 2 crates...hope my pic doesn't post sideways
> 
> View attachment 203316


They look great even under full light! I agree with offmymeds, and it sounds like your the typical crafter. Your your own worst critic.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awww, thanks...

lol, yep that would b me 

I'm working on my big crate now....these r getting addictive lol


----------



## offmymeds

Wow, those look great.......................I knew they would....


----------



## DeppMaster

These look so good! What did you use for your seaweed?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awww thanks guys 

It's just trashbags that have been cut into strips, stretched and dusted with yellow spray paint...give me a second and I'll dig up the tutorial

Also here's my progress for the day...I'm so in love with my big one, he has holes in the wood and everything


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here u go 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...21394-how-make-faux-sea-weed.html#post1358843


----------



## DeppMaster

I can't wait to see everything once you put it all together for Halloween! It's looking amazing so far!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Aww thank u


----------



## pumpkinpie

Beginnings of my first whiskey barrel...this one's a 5 gallon it's 17 high 12.5 at its smallest and 14 in the middle...might add a few more ribs before I start mache...Update added the ribs, starting the mache I'll post pics once she's done


----------



## pumpkinpie

I lied...one more pic


----------



## Defenestrator

It's all looking good, pumpkinpie!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks Def...I'm hoping to make a few more this week before I move on to the big ones


----------



## im the goddess

Pumpkin Pie, great job on the barrel and crates.


----------



## Echo Sorceress

Wow, can't wait to see the finished product, pumpkinpie!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thank u both  I'm hoping I can make one with the top sunken in just a bit so it can house some gold (and maybe some lights so it glows). Something kinda like this only smaller and where the barrel looks like it's filled with gold rather than it just sitting on it. I love the bags too.


----------



## DeppMaster

This is so cool! I bet yours will look great too! I'd love to try the large bag of gold. That looks more of my speed. I'm not brave enough to make a barrel.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Keep it up pumpkin! Your doing great! I haven't even begun to start. So thanks for more inspiration!


----------



## matrixmom

Your crates !! Perfection. You can do the barrel. You're scene with the gold coins - great idea.
Start buying or making those coins!!! I have about 1500 and for the look I am going for it still doesn't seem enough .


----------



## pumpkinpie

Aww thanks  They're a little time consuming this way but hey....u can't b free  Haven't even started?!?!? For shame HT...for shame 

Oh and before I forget....still need to check if they have them in store but I'm thinking even with only 72 per bag...if combined with a 40% off coupon this might be a good deal. Boy aren't my guys going to be thrilled when I tell them were all going to hobby lobby....every day...from now till the party ...lol


----------



## pumpkinpie

Oh and don't forget about the aluminum foil trick MM, I did it in my chest (minus the glitter cause I didn't have any)...looks so good. U can use it under your coins so it looks like more.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/127898-beginning-my-pirate-theme-2.html#post1475756


----------



## im the goddess

Pumpkin Pie, I bet you could easily make the bag of gold. You just need a solid form inside like you paper mache barrel and then cover it with burlap. From the photo it looks like it could have one of those blue plastic drums inside. I bet i you tried it it would turn out great.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omg thats what i was thinking, and i totally have one in the garage....i also think the utz barrels would work great for small ones (I think there like $4 or 5 at wally world)....


----------



## Icepick

pumpkinpie said:


> Omg thats what i was thinking, and i totally have one in the garage....i also think the utz barrels would work great for small ones (I think there like $4 or 5 at wally world)....
> View attachment 203530


Yup yup. Those are what I'm using for small barrels.


----------



## pumpkinpie

That looks great!!!! Any special prep to get the paint to stick? (I still havent touched my plastic chest out of fear it will just scratvh off) 

You know u could have posted this before I cut all those cardboard pieces....26!!!!!    Lol


----------



## Icepick

pumpkinpie said:


> That looks great!!!! Any special prep to get the paint to stick? (I still havent touched my plastic chest out of fear it will just scratvh off)
> 
> You know u could have posted this before I cut all those cardboard pieces....26!!!!!    Lol


My bad. I had posted a thread previously about them. . I painted the insides no real prep other than really clean. The stage separations and wood grain is a sharpie, bands are flat black paint on outside. Painting g the inside brown will prevent chips and scratches. Could always tape off where you want the bands and paint the inside brown, remove the tape and hit it with black (got the inside painting trick from painting remote control car bodies). I still need to spray a flat clear coat on the outside to take away the shine. If your painting all inside the container, a scuffing with sandpaper will dull the outside, and do the same if painting the outside. Want to be sure it doesn't peel or chip ( can still get scratched) on the outside, you will need to use special paint for laxan. I think I read even created paints will work, but haven't tried any yet. Of course if it isn't a spray can paint, you will need an airbrush or have a steady hand and patience to regular brush to not see brush strokes. They do make a krylon paint designed for plastics, but it want still scratch off if not handed properly. Sorry for the long winded post.

Edit: here is a link to my post on it. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/133780-small-rum-barrel-cheap-2.html


----------



## DeppMaster

Awesome! I LOVE it! It looks easier than making one, which I know would be lopsided if I ventured to make one!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Lol can't believe I missed that

K my last post I promise...grabbed these lastnight at walmart .97 for a pk. Of 8 (with little hope paint could help...I was wrong)...with just a little dry brushing of black around the edges look at the difference

Oh I found mine in crafts but might b in party favors too


----------



## printersdevil

I want the rings for my Fortune Tellers. Will have to check at Wally World.


----------



## pumpkinpie

They actually look quite nice now  the black really made them pop


----------



## matrixmom

Lots of great ideas here !! How easy peasy with pretzel barrel and painting gem rings!


----------



## StacyN

pumpkinpie said:


> Aww thanks  They're a little time consuming this way but hey....u can't b free  Haven't even started?!?!? For shame HT...for shame
> 
> Oh and before I forget....still need to check if they have them in store but I'm thinking even with only 72 per bag...if combined with a 40% off coupon this might be a good deal. Boy aren't my guys going to be thrilled when I tell them were all going to hobby lobby....every day...from now till the party ...lol
> View attachment 203507



Hey pumpkinpie...I was looking for something else and stumbled on these:

144gold coinshttp://www.ebay.com/itm/144-Plastic-Gold-Coins/251173924977?_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555012%26algo%3DPW.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D23490%26meid%3D8384520447620342772%26pid%3D100010%26prg%3D10073%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D24%26sd%3D350396134136

I thought you might want to check it out.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks Stacy....I'm hoping I can start grabbing some here soon. I've just been wary of anything I can't see and touch...Which brings me to a question ive been meaning to ask...Can anyone (ahem.....yes thats u Mrs. 1500 pieces of gold  ) post a pic of your gold and maybe give us some insight. I almost ordered the antiqued gold from oriental trading but shied away after reading reviews that they were hollow coins instead of solid plastic. Many also said the paint rubbed off which was the only reason i didnt want to do the antiquing myself. I really like the look of these (that Stacy posted) and they look like they are made of solid plastic  But even at $5 this is one of my bigger budget busters (based on quantity needed) so I just want to make sure they're decent.
Here's the antiqued ones, maybe u all can give me a more accurate review.


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkinpie, your crates and seaweed look great. can't wait to see your finished barrel.


----------



## hallorenescene

icepick, that's a nice rum barrel.
pumpkinpie, those rings will be great for tot or treasure chests. and for a treasure chest, I like the bright gold ones.
printer, they will be good for fortune tellers too.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awww, thanks hallorenescene  the mache on the barrel worked great, but paint is being a little tricky. Just can't get it the way I want it....seriously considering skimming it with foam board slats so it looks more in keeping with the crates....


----------



## pumpkinpie

Decided to take a break from the faux wood today and make my Copper Bones (ala the Goonies)...not replica quality but for being just a scrap of foam board covered in hot glue and paint I think it turned out pretty good...


----------



## Defenestrator

That looks fantastic....Chester Copperpot would be jealous!


----------



## matrixmom

I love the crates! they look perfect! And your little Goonie replica looks real too. Show us the barrel, let all of us help you if you are having trouble. Sometimes 20 eyes are better than 2.

Ok the best coins are these - but they are most expensive, but boy they look good. They dont bend either. Use for tabletops where people might look more closely: (1.5 inches diameter)

http://www.amazon.com/Ancient-Pirat...F8&qid=1405713092&sr=8-12&keywords=gold+coins

Now the next best were these with a dollar sign, some bending, but hardly anything at all, are solid too about the same size as above : 

http://www.amazon.com/Party-America...3940&sr=1-19&keywords=gold+coins+for+treasure

And lastly, they are the ones I bought the most, but they well get a clear coat spray for outside, they do bend more and are the smallest: they have a greek head on them: about 1.25 inches diameter:

http://www.amazon.com/Plastic-Gold-...F8&qid=1405713544&sr=8-32&keywords=gold+coins

Now some of the prices have changed since I bought them a bit cheaper and I get thru amazon since I got other things too for free shipping sometimes.


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkinpie, the key, seaweed, and crates look fantastic.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awww thank you guys, I was really surprised how well the hot glue on the key worked  As for my crates and seaweed I've kept them on the kitchen table (aka my craft corner) to keep me on track lol...plus it's great for photos 

I'll try to grab a pic of the barrel tomorrow, I literally didn't even look at it today. My biggest problem is the paper mache/newspaper texture...my second problem is each version just looked too cartoonish....that's kinda Y I'm thinking skimming it, I actually cut a bunch of slats and I think they'll look really good but hubby hates me covering up what I've already done 

Btw, thanks MM for all the info on the coins that definitely points me in the right direction


----------



## PirateDex

Blimey lots of inspiration in this thread. Pumpkinpie really like the Goonie key (it came out great) and the dry brush of black on the previously hideous rings. As for the coins the high priced ones matrixmom referenced from Amazon are actually cheaper from the parent company U.S. Toy 

http://www.ustoy.com/ancient-pirate-coins-72-pieces (5.95 v 6.59) (oops edited, they offer free shipping but have a five dollar handling charge on orders under $25, which is 5 bags, 360 coins)

Maybe we can get a bulk deal going as I too am finishing up a treasure chest that needs a fillin' and my neighbors get upset if I plunder their stock.


----------



## Screaming Demons

There are some pictures in the 99 cent only store thread of the new stuff. They have some plaster pirate skulls this year.


----------



## printersdevil

U.S. Toy has some great stuff and I don't see it mention here much. They have a store about an hour from me and I used to go there often when I was teaching. I filled my prize cabinet from there. I love it because you can walk down the aisles and look and touch things and actually "see" it.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks for the link....if anyone else is interested in a bulk order let me know...

And omg...yes I'm so jealous of those of u close to a .99 store...they have chains, pistols and other pirate stuff...the closest one to me is over 300 miles away


----------



## matrixmom

Got these at an nautical antique shop in Stuart FL called crows nest. They had such cool stuff, but soooo $$$
I managed to get these :
for $10 kinda kitschy but I loved him plus its a nice skull - not a cheap one. He talks and his finger moves.









Got some more fish netting for $1 a foot there too, and this sign for $7


----------



## DeppMaster

I love the sign too!


----------



## DeppMaster

I love the sign too! Hey, has anyone seen the pose n stay skeletons at Costco yet?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omg I love them both! !!! Your so lucky u live down there, we don't have anything like that up here in Missouri. ...

Btw I'm drooling over your fish nets, can't believe your getting 5 hem that cheap


----------



## matrixmom

Neither do we - we were on vacation and I told my hubby STOP!!!! when I saw the sign fro a Crows Nest antique shop. (he calmly made a uturn - he knew there was no fighting it ) They had these gorgeous treasure chests from @ 1800's too.

For your netting, Michaels has big ones - use the 50% coupon when it comes. That stuff is never on sale. 



pumpkinpie said:


> Omg I love them both! !!! Your so lucky u live down there, we don't have anything like that up here in Missouri. ...
> 
> Btw I'm drooling over your fish nets, can't believe your getting 5 hem that cheap


----------



## pumpkinpie

Your awesome, thanks for the heads up on the netting 

K so here's my 2 versions (minus the banding - I'd also like to do some aging under the banding but that may or may not turn out). As you can see the paper mache contracted in a bit as it dried but from a distance u don't notice it. That being said I had to get fairly close to show the paint. Using the same colors and roughly the same technique on both (minus dry brushing white on the mache one due to texture) but I just don't care for how blended the mache one looks and it looks so brown compared to the other but again I think that's cause I'm having to use more paint due to the texture (ignore the shine it's damp)....my only other option with this one short of skimming it is to maybe hit it with a dusting of spray paint...feel free to give suggestions  And don't get me wrong I know it doesn't look that bad but I really want everything to look aged as I more than likely will not be adding barnacles and algae to them as we want to reuse them next year in our western theme...


----------



## hallorenescene

matrixmom, cute skeleton head.
pumpkinpie, I like the one on the left the best. the one on the right needs to have the dusting. then again it's really not that bad at all. the construction is right on. that looks great. of course, when you put the bands on, it might make a world of difference.


----------



## PirateDex

Pumpkinpie, I agree with your assessment of the mache one, but I think there is a bit of detail that doesn't come through in the posted photo as well. I also think that as hallorenescene says that the bands may bring it along much more. 

I got a few finds for the day, first treasure to fill my in work treasure chest (all from goodwill or similar shops, most were $1 a piece), the candles are cheap led flickers but got them for $1 and will monster mud and distress them up. Got free heavy cardboard tubes from Menards (vinyl flooring rolls), those will be for the wrecked ship masts and bowspirit. Then at Habitat for humanity restore scored 12 spindles at 50 cents each for my ships wheel and the pvc tube and plastic curtain rings to build cannons for the ship sides. The rings fit perfectly at the end of the tube and they were a quarter each, figure I can build 6 stubby cannons for the ship sides from that length of tube. I'll try to take some WIP pics of my cannon and treasure chest, working on the cannon carriage today was put on hold for yard work and general spend the day with my wife. Though the day ain't over yet.


----------



## hallorenescene

pirate dex, those will indeed fill your treasure chest with the ultimate pirates loot.


----------



## im the goddess

pumpkinpie said:


> Awww, thanks hallorenescene  the mache on the barrel worked great, but paint is being a little tricky. Just can't get it the way I want it....seriously considering skimming it with foam board slats so it looks more in keeping with the crates....


 That sounds like it would be a good idea. It would mimic the wood slats nicely. And, I think you did it latter on in the thread.



matrixmom said:


> Got these at an nautical antique shop in Stuart FL called crows nest. They had such cool stuff, but soooo $$$
> I managed to get these :
> for $10 kinda kitschy but I loved him plus its a nice skull - not a cheap one. He talks and his finger moves.
> 
> View attachment 203938
> 
> 
> Got some more fish netting for $1 a foot there too, and this sign for $7
> 
> View attachment 203939


 Cool finds Matrix Mom. The sign would be great over a bar.



pumpkinpie said:


> Your awesome, thanks for the heads up on the netting
> 
> K so here's my 2 versions (minus the banding - I'd also like to do some aging under the banding but that may or may not turn out). As you can see the paper mache contracted in a bit as it dried but from a distance u don't notice it. That being said I had to get fairly close to show the paint. Using the same colors and roughly the same technique on both (minus dry brushing white on the mache one due to texture) but I just don't care for how blended the mache one looks and it looks so brown compared to the other but again I think that's cause I'm having to use more paint due to the texture (ignore the shine it's damp)....my only other option with this one short of skimming it is to maybe hit it with a dusting of spray paint...feel free to give suggestions  And don't get me wrong I know it doesn't look that bad but I really want everything to look aged as I more than likely will not be adding barnacles and algae to them as we want to reuse them next year in our western theme...
> View attachment 203975


I agree with Hallo's assesment, but both are realy nice. Your paper mache skills are top notch.


PirateDex said:


> Pumpkinpie, I agree with your assessment of the mache one, but I think there is a bit of detail that doesn't come through in the posted photo as well. I also think that as hallorenescene says that the bands may bring it along much more.
> 
> I got a few finds for the day, first treasure to fill my in work treasure chest (all from goodwill or similar shops, most were $1 a piece), the candles are cheap led flickers but got them for $1 and will monster mud and distress them up. Got free heavy cardboard tubes from Menards (vinyl flooring rolls), those will be for the wrecked ship masts and bowspirit. Then at Habitat for humanity restore scored 12 spindles at 50 cents each for my ships wheel and the pvc tube and plastic curtain rings to build cannons for the ship sides. The rings fit perfectly at the end of the tube and they were a quarter each, figure I can build 6 stubby cannons for the ship sides from that length of tube. I'll try to take some WIP pics of my cannon and treasure chest, working on the cannon carriage today was put on hold for yard work and general spend the day with my wife. Though the day ain't over yet.
> View attachment 204027
> View attachment 204028
> View attachment 204029


 Pirate Dex, great items to fill your pirate chest with.

I just love watching the amazing things you guys are finding and building for your haunts. Makes me want to do a pirate theme.


----------



## matrixmom

I like the brown one....pumpkinpie. Looks more piratey to me, the other looks more "western". After you add the rings they will look perfect.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks everyone  I might try banding it today and see how she comes out.


Btw Dex....living all your treasures, great finds and I can't wait to see it all put together


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I think they look great pumpkin! You are pretty crafty! 

Nice scores matrixmom!


----------



## pumpkinpie

K HT here's the post again plus the pics I promised u....

Hey girlie...you starting your pirate props yet? No....good cause I had an idea...Remember your wooden crates u did back for CarnEVIL I think u should totally pull them out (plus make more) and go GITD pirates instead of authentic. U did such an amazing job on it before. You could do the black lights, toss some paint on crabs, starfish you name it. 

U could even do your wood technique on some black poster board to line the walls of your ship  PLUS TENTACLES FROM A KRAKEN!!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

U could add in the glowing embers beams (tutorial available on the forum)....use florescent spay paint on the seaweed....omg...this could b so neat!!!#


----------



## Icepick

WIP of the drinking pirate. I had to put painting the crates and remained on hold, as that's the easy stuff, due to family coming down for a fist week of August visit. They are wanting to see stuff in action, so this plus the final programing of the ship moved up on the list. Not to mention the projection show sequences so they can view that as well. Enough babble, here's the start of never ending drinker.


----------



## pumpkinpie

This looks incredible icepick!!! Can't wait to see him all finished 

Btw, what size clothes should we buy for skeletons?


----------



## Icepick

pumpkinpie said:


> This looks incredible icepick!!! Can't wait to see him all finished
> 
> Btw, what size clothes should we buy for skeletons?


Well, you gotta think that they were onced fleshed, so really any adult size. I get large shirts and (according to my misses) around size 14 (woman's) pants or capris. There is always making your own capris/pantaloons, and peasant shirts and vests. I just have her keep an eye out at the local Salvation Army for what looks good. I use rope for belts. Discolor shirts by putting them outside after a dunking in 5 gallon buckets with coffee in them. Slash and hacked for aging.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Your awesome!!!! Thank u so much for the info 

And im glad I asked, I almost bought a kids costume thinking it was the right size...phew...lol

I've got to get started and really had no clue where to begin lol


----------



## Icepick

pumpkinpie said:


> Your awesome!!!! Thank u so much for the info
> 
> And im glad I asked, I almost bought a kids costume thinking it was the right size...phew...lol
> 
> I've got to get started and really had no clue where to begin lol


I thought of kids costumes too, but thought they would fit to well on a skelly vs hanging like a skelly that was dressed over flesh.


----------



## pumpkinpie

I think that was the best advice ever...who knew I needed to dress him like he was before he died. I feel so silly I never even thought about that lol


----------



## PirateDex

Sounds like you have a busy couple weeks ahead icepick, but it all looks awesome. And thanks for the advice on clothes, I don't have any skeletons yet, but I am always looking for items at the GW or thrift stores.

Pumpkinpie, I love the GITD pirates theme, maybe next year, though I already have some ideas that probably won't make it this year. Where did you find that picture of the tentacle coming up what is either a peg leg or table leg? It is a super awesome idea, I am thinking I will have some sort of tentacles in my front yard area, maybe coming up the pilings or attacking the skeleton on a raft.


----------



## pumpkinpie

There are 2 versions with tutorials listed on my pinterest pirates board (use my signature as the link). Below is the type I'm making, mine will be bursting thru my porthole wall as a photo op


----------



## Icepick

I feel like such a dolt. First off, not to sure if I like the paint color of my foam crate. The wife likes it but I think the base color looks like one of those candy circus peanuts. The "dolt" parts comes with the fact that my son and his g/f live at home with me. She works for a pizza chain and recently brought home a large amount of boxes for target practice. I was sitting In the garage have a smoke (I know, bad bad), and all of a sudden it hit me. Make more crates using the pizza boxes, with them built inside out!! These things have been sitting in here for a month or so, and I did t even give it a thought!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

First off, I truly thought it was wood till I started reading...it looks perfect!!!! And second...omg yes...those will work beautifully


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love the logo too, I thought about adding it to some of mine.

I'm kind of wanting a few things people might notice from the movies...so far I got the Goonie key, the Goonie flag I'm making, I'm ordering the necklace thing from POTC too...

Let me know if u can think of anything iconic (can b from other movies I just can't think of any)


----------



## Icepick

Thanks pumpkinpie. As for iconic items from either, it sounds like you have the goonies part, and all I can think of for POTC is the EIT Co logo. I am using audio from the POTC ride as well. My prop controller plays "yo ho" during its ambient stage. Once triggered, it will be the battle audio, where the pirate ship is battling the Spanish fort, then fades into the ride audio for the "cursed helmsman". In my garage / cell scene, I have the heart of Davey Jones, letters from Calypso, a small chest ( containing the heart and a coupe letters), and thinking of adding the "jar of dirt".


----------



## printersdevil

I love the drinking pirate!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Oh my gosh....post pics please 

I haven't started our audio yet, I think I'm going to use several fun pirate songs mixed in with some of the High Seas Nox Arcana stuff, then I want the sounds of the creaking ship dubbed in over everything


----------



## Icepick

pumpkinpie said:


> Oh my gosh....post pics please
> 
> I haven't started our audio yet, I think I'm going to use several fun pirate songs mixed in with some of the High Seas Nox Arcana stuff, then I want the sounds of the creaking ship dubbed in over everything


If this was to me, I will be setting it all out during the first week of August, and will shoot a video and post a link to it then. Non local family coming to town for a visit and want to see it also.


----------



## DeppMaster

This is so cool! I love the 3D look! My krackin just has the suction cups painted. This is so much more realistic.,


----------



## Defenestrator

pumpkinpie said:


> I'm kind of wanting a few things people might notice from the movies...so far I got the Goonie key, the Goonie flag I'm making, I'm ordering the necklace thing from POTC too...
> 
> Let me know if u can think of anything iconic (can b from other movies I just can't think of any)


Not sure if there is interest in old pirate images from previous years, but we did do a few things that were representative of 'iconic' characters, themes, or elements of commonly referenced pirate films. Maybe it'll help you think of something to add?

A few are posted below, and there are more in my 2012 album (link in the signature).

You folks are really making tremendous progress.....it's fun to follow along!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omg, your awesome Def...I'm loving EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkin pie, those are some awesome props. beautiful pictures.
icepick, that is a very clever idea having that skelly drinking never ending. and I think both versions of your crates look good.
defene, those are awesome pictures. thanks for posting them.


----------



## PirateDex

Def,

I can think of one prop and judging from the website it is an easy make, I originally found it off pumpkinpie's pinterest page, Captain James B. Hook's hand... guess the croc coughed it up...

http://davelowe.blogspot.com/2008/09/08-halloween-15-hand-of-capt-hook.html

Lovin' that cannonball effect prop and that looks like a fossilized Megalodon tooth...nice


----------



## hallorenescene

pirate, hooks hand and jar are very cool.


----------



## Icepick

hallorenescene said:


> pumpkin pie, those are some awesome props. beautiful pictures.
> icepick, that is a very clever idea having that skelly drinking never ending. and I think both versions of your crates look good.
> defene, those are awesome pictures. thanks for posting them.


The cardboard (plain) one still needs paint work done. But yeah, it was easier to slap that together than cutting all the foam parts for the other one. I'm still going to "trim" it out so it is flat looking too.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks hallo 

And omg PirateDex...I totally forgot about the hand...thanks for posting it


----------



## mariem

I am loving all the pirate themed decorations. That Tinkerbell lantern is cool.


----------



## Defenestrator

PirateDex said:


> Def,
> 
> Lovin' that cannonball effect prop and that looks like a fossilized Megalodon tooth...nice


Thanks! It was fun and pretty easy to build. There are some progress photos of the cannonball in the 2012: Props in Progress album, if someone gets interested in doing something similar.

And, yes, that IS a fossilized Megalodon tooth....good eye!


----------



## offmymeds

Loving all the Pirate props!!! 

Pumpkinpie, what are you doing for invites??


----------



## pumpkinpie

I'm wanting to do a video save the date and then I'm going to see if my son can make a treasure map (most of our guests know how to get here but we've had a few in the past that couldn't find us and couldn't reach us on our cells)...then I made a big "X" to display in the front yard somewhere lol


----------



## Shane Forbes

Alright, I'm in. Actually I've been in for quite a while and have been stealing (ARRRRR) your ideas for the past few months and working on things. For an introduction about 4 years ago I did a Pirate Murder Mystery party in September that people still talk about (but due to their unfamiliarity with grog, they don't really remember much). The next year I did a Pirate party in early October and got rained in . . . By rained in I mean I had built part of a ship, set up a bar, 2-3 different games, Gibbet and noose for targets for the cannons . . . Tons of prep work out side and at the last minute we had to move it all inside but we did it anyway! Heh.

Last 2 years were just busy so we didn't do anything piraty (It's a word even if spell check says it ain't) but this year? I'm being a little stupid. Halloween falls on a Friday so I decided to do a 2 part Halloween/dead-pirate party this year. From 5:30 to 8:30 we'll cater to trick-or-treaters, then put out a chest of candy and only let adults in once we've tapped a cask of Nelson's Blood (rum, look it up, good story). To start I've posted pictures of the invitations my wife and I made below, and included the text at the bottom.















Alright you Braggarts and Buggerers Listen Up! I've been hearing nothing but moaning and complaining about how we aint had a Pirate Party for 2 whole years! Two Years! Well, we've been busy traveling the world and getting married so Shaadaap!

This year ya mis-begotten miscreants be gett’n yer heart's desires. October 31st, Halloween Night we be throw’n the best damn Pirate Shin-dig around!

This Party be coming back from the dead so we be call’n it a Dead Pirate's Bash. This means that ye can take yer pirate persona and perforate and pillage it to the point that yer parts be hang'n out and pieces fall'n off. Dead pirates! No happy, Pretty, Pirates! Those be dead now. (If’n ye want help with this talk to Bobby and I and we have some ideas).

Ye lazy Blowhards best come prepared for games of chance and skill. The brig will be open for all lazy lollygagging lubbers that don't participate in the shenanigans.

•	5-8:30 pm- (Attendance Optional) Trick or Treaters will board what’s left of Rrr ship so be ready. Nothing is Free (Even on Halloween), so we charge one scream (or a song or whatever we can get out of them). No crying. Pirates don't cry, but they do scream and yell and moan and sing.

•	8:30- (Attendance Requested) The party will begin when the little mutineers have gone their way, Nelson's Blood is tapped and Toasts are made.

•	This will be outside but in a big tent with heaters so we won't freeze but it won't be tropical either. The decks will be uneven so though spiked heels make yer gams look great, they may hinder yer swagger.

•	We'll have hot and cold drinks and We’ll supply Rum (and various rum drinks) but if you want something different, Bring it.

•	There will be plenty of food throughout the evening. After the Trick or Treaters we'll also have a desert.

•	Remember, 5:00 to 8:30 will be focused on kids, scar'n 'em and treat'n 'em. After 8:30 it's for us adults. Bring your kids to the early part and stay for the adult part.


----------



## Shane Forbes

Ok, that first post was so fun I wanted to post another one. I've done 2 ships so far and they've been challenging each year. The first year (2010) the goal was to do a cool backdrop for a group picture, and for individual pictures so we did it simple (It's behind those people). It was small, short, but it worked descent to set the mood of the party. 









My second ship (2011) I wanted a few more details with. I wanted the windows to be able to be looked out of (for pictures) and also so that one person could be looking out of the window on the side of the ship and giving gunning directions to the person below at the cannons (surgical tubing sling-shots made up to look like cannons). Because of the rain, everyone used it for pictures, but not as much for actually shoot'n stuff.









This year I'm being a little crazier . . . We've got planned about a 35 foot (bow to stern) and 16-20 foot (Port to Starboard) single deck of a ship to include a gun-deck, berthing area, storage room and Captain's cabin (with candy for the kids and Hot Buttered Rum for the adults). I'm using the Shiatsu massager Tentacles found on this forumn, Cardboard to wood looking boxes, PVC tube cannons, trash bag sea-weed, and I'm definutly stealing the tinkerbell-in-a lantern! (Coolest!)

A lot of work but your ideas are contagious.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Well welcome aboard  And let me just say....I love your invite!!! Sounds like u have a pretty heavy prop list and I can't wait too see how it all comes out. Btw, I'm wanting to steal that Tink-lantern idea too..


----------



## Shane Forbes

Alright, One more! I wanted to show this one since it was kinda my idea. My own contribution to the group. We went to a Pirate festival and some of the guys had a portable Brig that was great to get pictures taken in, or to have an actor inside and reaching out of to scare folks (or you could put a skele in there for a prisoner. We built one out of a moving crate from work. It was 3' by 4 foot on the bottom and came up about 3 feet and was real beefy! We split some 2 x 4s down to 2 x 2s for the bars and frame, and put the lid on top for a roof. 2nd picture of me was trying to get out. We made folks sing to get out . . . It shows the simple latch we used to latch the door.


----------



## Shane Forbes

pumpkinpie said:


> Well welcome aboard  And let me just say....I love your invite!!! Sounds like u have a pretty heavy prop list and I can't wait too see how it all comes out. Btw, I'm wanting to steal that Tink-lantern idea too..


For the invite I pulled out "The Pirate Primer: Mastering the Language of Swashbucklers and Rogues"

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-pirate-primer-george-choundas/1111430611?ean=9781582976860


----------



## hallorenescene

shane, you have an all out event. sounds like a blast.


----------



## matrixmom

Defenestrator said:


> Thanks! It was fun and pretty easy to build. There are some progress photos of the cannonball in the 2012: Props in Progress album, if someone gets interested in doing something similar.
> 
> And, yes, that IS a fossilized Megalodon tooth....good eye!


How are you attaching it to the wall? I am assuming you painted it all first.


----------



## Defenestrator

Everything was painted prior to hanging, and the interior corner has an aperture that remains open allowing access to the LEDs (turn them off/on, replace batteries, etc.)

The prop is held in place with flat-top thumbtacks like the ones below. I simply stuck them in a spare piece of foam, and painted the tops the same as the surrounding 'debris', and they blend right in. Since the prop is basically cardboard, and paper, it's pretty lightweight, and doesn't require too much support.


----------



## matrixmom

Great thanks....I have some left over upholstery tacks that will work. Hubby last year almost killed me hanging props with heavy duty floral sticky squares!



Defenestrator said:


> Everything was painted prior to hanging, and the interior corner has an aperture that remains open allowing access to the LEDs (turn them off/on, replace batteries, etc.)
> 
> The prop is held in place with flat-top thumbtacks like the ones below. I simply stuck them in a spare piece of foam, and painted the tops the same as the surrounding 'debris', and they blend right in. Since the prop is basically cardboard, and paper, it's pretty lightweight, and doesn't require too much support.
> 
> View attachment 204538


----------



## Shane Forbes

I have a question on lighting for my haunt. I'll use torches where it's away from kids costumes but anywhere near where kids'll be I want to make sure that it's lit enough for them to not trip on stuff. What do you guys use? I've considered using the little flickering candle LEDs that run about a buck at discount stores but they aren't very bright. Anyone used them before with good luck? How about putting one in a Mason Jar with a frame for a lantern (Brainstorming ideas)?

I have 2 rooms I'm really concerned about. 
The "Gun-Deck" will have cannons and a couple of Skele-s or friend/actors in there moving around and hollar'n "I need more Balls! More Amo! Where's that Blasted Powder Monkey at?" so it ought to be supervised, but I"m wondering aobut lighting. I was thinking lanterns on the walls and maybe some overhead lighting on the cannons? 

The other room is really just the Bow of the ship where I'll set up some Hammocks with Spiders "sneaking" onto them to tuck the sailors in tight. I want it dim enough to see some red light in the spiders eyes, and some hints of stuff, but I don't want people to trip and to make the u-turn out to go down the port side. Maybe a round "port-hole" with light coming from the next room (Kraken room).

I'll probably use a black light in with my Shiatsu (massager) Kraken tentacles, but how about another light as well? Regular blue bulb? Christmas lights string?

Ideas?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here's an option if you want splashes of low light
http://www.halloweenforum.com/for-sale-by-merchants/133912-stealth-light.html#post1592118

I'm even considering tossing around some glow sticks...I know we've used them in the past when the electricity went out and they do a decent job


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here's a pic from online showing how well the glow sticks can illuminate


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here's another filler item I want to do...thought I would post in case some of u don't follow me on pinterest


----------



## matrixmom

Here's one that I liked too on my pinterest page But smaller scale. I was thinking pillows at first, but they will get soaked. I guess you can always get a box and glue lumps newspaper around, tie it with rope before it dries, then paint white with darker brown edges. Or fill a burlap bag with market plastic bags really tightly and tie with rope. I havent seen anyone on the forum have these - I dont even know what they are called.


----------



## matrixmom

I will be using these: bought 18 last year. Will be selling them off @ Oct 13 if anyone is interested. 

View attachment 204562





Shane Forbes said:


> I have a question on lighting for my haunt. I'll use torches where it's away from kids costumes but anywhere near where kids'll be I want to make sure that it's lit enough for them to not trip on stuff. What do you guys use? I've considered using the little flickering candle LEDs that run about a buck at discount stores but they aren't very bright. Anyone used them before with good luck? How about putting one in a Mason Jar with a frame for a lantern (Brainstorming ideas)?
> 
> I have 2 rooms I'm really concerned about.
> The "Gun-Deck" will have cannons and a couple of Skele-s or friend/actors in there moving around and hollar'n "I need more Balls! More Amo! Where's that Blasted Powder Monkey at?" so it ought to be supervised, but I"m wondering aobut lighting. I was thinking lanterns on the walls and maybe some overhead lighting on the cannons?
> 
> The other room is really just the Bow of the ship where I'll set up some Hammocks with Spiders "sneaking" onto them to tuck the sailors in tight. I want it dim enough to see some red light in the spiders eyes, and some hints of stuff, but I don't want people to trip and to make the u-turn out to go down the port side. Maybe a round "port-hole" with light coming from the next room (Kraken room).
> 
> I'll probably use a black light in with my Shiatsu (massager) Kraken tentacles, but how about another light as well? Regular blue bulb? Christmas lights string?
> 
> Ideas?


----------



## MummyOf5

I wonder if you could use an inflatable pool raft or something similar. It could be folded and wrapped in fabric and tied with twine?


----------



## Shane Forbes

Huh. Attachment didn't work . . .


----------



## pumpkinpie

Good idea mommyof5


----------



## matrixmom

Try this link:

http://halloween-costumes.spirithalloween.com/search?view=grid&w=flame


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Hey pumpkin! Thanks for the idea of the GITD. I definitely want to do some of it this way. I also will be working on the kraken and some tentacles I think those will turn out good. It's killing I haven't had a chance to work on everything. So glad I have this thread though to keep me in the loop!


----------



## PirateDex

I like the bales/bundles, I am thinking to use a cardboard box for the inner form, then cover with cheap upholstery foam 1 or 2 inch stuff whatever was cheap, stick it to the outside of the cardboard box, wrap it in plastic or a trash bag, cover with cheap burlap or whatever cloth, and then wrap the cords around and tie. The outer shell will get wet but short of using that fancy new neverwet product on it, that is bound to happen. They should dry out fairly well, just rotate to dry off the bottoms. 

Just a thought....


----------



## Defenestrator

For those of you looking to do tentacles, in addition to the wonderful 'instructable' referenced previously (which is totally awesome, and we used to great effect to the delight of our ToTs in 2012), there is a thread here on the forum, that you may want to consult.

I know I'm a 'sucker' for a good tentacle prop. 

Additionally, check out this Stiltbeast video....it might spark an idea, or two:







Alternatively, there is this inventive solution from our very own JustWhisper....the ANIMATED version can be viewed in action at the link under the image:









Animated video here


----------



## PirateDex

Is there anything a red solo cup can't do....that was pretty amazing, can't seem to find a video of it skinned though. No time for that this year though.


----------



## printersdevil

Sounds like a blast. I just may have to do pirates and witches one year LOL. Wonder if I can get Johnny Depp to come. Love him!


----------



## pumpkinpie

K so I ran in hobby lobby to check on their coins...located in the party isles. I got 72 coins for 1.93...so i think this is the best bet going as 144 would b 3.86...wow!!!! And they look great!!! Solid plastic, I side has a crest and the other has a ship.

Again, these r 2.99 before the 40% coupon...but u can get that everywhere anytime!!! Here's a pic, sorry about the quality


----------



## DeppMaster

Oh my, I know where I'm going to get some awesome pirate coins! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here's a close up


----------



## DeppMaster

I love the ability to give them movement. What would I use to cover larger plastic containers so they wouldn't be weighed down too much?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Your welcome. I was thinking about ziploc bags aired up and taped to a cardboard box or Rubbermaid container for the bundle things


----------



## PirateDex

Pumpkinpie thanks for the tip on the coins, a little black wash later and they should look properly aged... Also good idea on the Ziploc bags and to think today I deflated a bunch of those air bags that come in shipping. Those taped together and strategically placed and then coved in cloth might look convincing.

Halloween Forum Always the place for great ideas...


----------



## pumpkinpie

I completely forgot about those packing pillow things....genius!!!!


----------



## matrixmom

PirateDex said:


> Pumpkinpie thanks for the tip on the coins, a little black wash later and they should look properly aged... Also good idea on the Ziploc bags and to think today I deflated a bunch of those air bags that come in shipping. Those taped together and strategically placed and then coved in cloth might look convincing.
> 
> Halloween Forum Always the place for great ideas...


This is why we cant throw anything out around here....you will never know when you need it!


----------



## matrixmom

Just wanted to give you guys a heads up on a free app that I use - Coupon Sherpa. It always has the hobby lobby,michales, joanns etc on there. It has a bunch of other stores too. I always use it instead of bringing all these paper coupons. Also, Joanns and Michaels accepts each others coupons too. Just do the math in you head though - the cashiers sometimes dont get 40% off correctly.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awesome, thanks MM


----------



## PirateDex

Just got my Spirit clearance items...


----------



## pumpkinpie

Nice finds, I almost grabbed those candles. And omg the flask...., I need to go see what else I missed lol


----------



## PirateDex

Arrgggh, me be hopin' a standard flask may be taking place of the bilgey plastic one...prevents scurvy ye know...


----------



## Shane Forbes

ARRRR! We be speak'n pirate now? If that be the case then I be ask'n a question about Liquid Latex. Those of ye that be creat'n tentacles and such, what brand be ye be a use'n?

And Piratedex, that be a nice haul a booty there! I be us'n a pewter mug fer drink'n me Hot Butter'd Rum since Halloween be Cold enough ta freeze the balls off'n a brass monkey here in Colorado. Anyone got a favorite Pirate/Rum drink?


----------



## HalloweenTrick

There is a rum called the kraken. I wondered if it was any good? But I was going to try to mix up my own concoction. 

Nice scores pirateDex


----------



## pumpkinpie

I'm looking for a good rum drink myself. I'm thinking grog, as it's watered down (easy on the budget) and will be able to be made ahead....plus I think it will b cute in my barrels.
http://www.talklikeapirate.com/drinks.html#with

I'm also doing citrus jello shots to ward off scurvy (another forum member gave me the idea) here's what ours will look like, we'll probably do lemons and oranges (everyone says limes are a pain


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here's the barrels I'm going to try to make (similar)...I want 2 that way we can have one for non alcoholic too. I think they're super cute (tutorial gor the butterbeer one is on pinterest)


----------



## im the goddess

Jello shots look awesome.


----------



## PirateDex

Nice jello shots. And everyone knows that you put the lime in the coconut.

As for rum Capt Morgan did a special release last year that was finished in sherry casks and I have a few bottles of that left.


----------



## Shane Forbes

Kraken! Fantastic Rum! A couple of years ago I did a rum tasting where I bought a bottle of something different every other week then had them all open and available to guests at the Pirate Party I did. For an relatively inexpensive Rum, Kraken is the best. Period. Bakardi gave me head-aches and tasted like Alcohol, Sailor Jerry had a sweeter taste and a higher alcohol content. 

Grog? Love the stuff. Simple and troublesome. At my First Pirate Party I made a big batch of the stuff and had it in a punch bowl for people to drink. Noone really knew what it was and everyone wanted to try it . . . again and again. If you get the balance right it can be quite refreshing, tasty and intoxicating. The first batch of grog was gone quick so I made another batch and that one went quick as well. My guests were getting too drunk, too quick. They all had a blast though and still talk about it. The next year I made another batch of Grog . . . my guests wouldn't touch it! They'd learned their lesson I guess.

I love the Lemon and Orange Jello Shots idea. Fantastic idea.

Pumpkinpie, Do you have instructions for making one of those that work? Or are you going to wing it based on some pictures?


----------



## pumpkinpie

I'm not good at even making jello (no kidding)...but neighbor makes them all the time (I'll see if she can give me her recipe...she's making mine). But the basic gist is cut the fruit in half and remove the pulp, fill with jello till set, then slice into wedges.

http://www.cookinandkickin.com/2012/05/lemon-drop-jello-shots.html?m=1
http://www.myscienceproject.org/j-shot-3.html

Now I want your grog recipe  Please


----------



## Shane Forbes

Oh PumpkinPie . . . I don't really have a recipe. I make it up as I go.

2 parts water, 1 part rum and lime and sugar to taste is the basics, but for the water I use Ice (grog is better cold) and for the Rum I usually mix it up and just use whatever rums I don't like on their own (I do Rum with Ice cubes to figure out the flavor specifics of the different rums). The lime I cheat with and use the lime juice from a jar and for sugar I prefer brown sugar but it's all about the taste and it depends on the rums you use and what you like about those rums. 

I usually use about 1/2 and 1/2 Sailor Jerry and Kraken for the rum with the dregs of some of my bottles thrown in to clear them out but I have quite a few rums to choose from.

My advice? No Bacardi. As bottom shelf as you should get is Sailor Jerry and he's not very bottom shelf. And experiment while you're leading up to your shindig. Get a bottle and see if you like it. If you don't, add a sugar cube to it and see how it changes it. I sometimes use vanilla or caramel coffee syrup too to mix up the flavors. Add your lime last. The lime you add will have the most effect on the flavor of your grog. You can also add cloves (not my favorite), cinnamon (not my favorite), nutmeg (I like a little, but not much) or whatever spices you think will give it that kick.

It's said that Blackbeard used to sprinkle black powder in his rum for flavor . . . 

When you're done, it is traditional to bottle whatever is left up, and use that as a starter for your next batch. . . At least it is for me.

Another cool, quick, refreshing rum drink (served at my wedding at the request of my wife actually) was Rum and Ginger-ale, over ice. If you have or can get the crystallized ginger at the grocery store, throw that in there for a garnish.

Probably my all time favorite rum drink is the traditional MaiTai though.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omg, thank u so much, I can't wait to make this. I'm totally not a drinker and this is usually the hardest part for me.

U mentioned kraken...is that the dark rum or the light (I did a Google such and noticed one is spiced)...which do u prefer?


----------



## JamesButabi

I'm THIS close to jumping into the pirate theme. I've always thought it wasn't scary enough for my halloween tastes and I am still having serious doubts about that aspect of it. Gosh I just can't decide this year but I have so many things that would fit into this them from my party rental shop.


----------



## matrixmom

OK JAMESB: IFFIN YA DONT, YER BETTER BE WALKIN THE PLANK!!! (ok now you really dont want to do it after that cheesy line!


----------



## Icepick

Slightly off the pirate topic, but still related to it due to its purpose...

My plug and play led lights. 


So I was working on my lighting for my pirate display, and with all the testing, figured there had to be an easier way to hook wiring up to my prop controller, instead of turning a screwdriver over and over again. I thought about going with the RCA plug route, but that would have required me to go out and buy all the end plugs to hook up to, and cable to run. The lights I am using are also RGB led light strips, that have a four wire system. After a bit of research, I discovered that phone line (stranded) can carry not only the voltage I was using, but can also carry up to .92 amps. Being that my prop controller can only provide .5 amps (500 ma) per channel, and my lights only draw .23 amps (225 ma), I fall well within the parameters of the wire. Not only does this make for a fairly clean install, but also makes set up and takedown fast and easy. I literally just plug the male end from the controller








into a phone line coupler, then the coupler into the male end wired onto the lights








The four wires are for, positive in, red negative, blue negative, green negative. 









Hooking each of the negative leads into the prop controller, I can have control of each color independently of each other, or any combo of the three. I may think about posting this in the tutorial section as well, but due to the nature of electricity, will have to state that you should have basic knowledge of voltages and currents as well as know how to use a multimeter. Not all phone line is color coded the same, so visual as well as continuity tests on each wire are a must to protect yourself and the prop controller from damage.


----------



## pumpkinpie

K so I'm trying to figure out my playlist. I know I'm going to use some POTC songs, some Alestrom and Nox Arcana stuff but it's a party so I want some fun songs too, not just instrumentals...some of the faves like 15 men on a dead man's chest, shiver me timbers, yo ho a pirates life for me and blow the man down will definitely be on my list. I also want to overlay the whole thing with the sounds of lapping water and the creaking of the ship. I want it playful yet kind of creepy (if thats possible) but I'm having trouble finding enough music/shanties (with lyrics) that I like to include...hoping you all can maybe give me some suggestions. Stuff people will recognize and possibly be able to join in lol.

What is everyone else playing at their parties?


----------



## Icepick

Have you heard the "why is the rum gone" remix. Lol


----------



## pumpkinpie

Lol...Ummm yeah that would drive me nuts lol


----------



## matrixmom

pumpkinpie said:


> K so I'm trying to figure out my playlist. I know I'm going to use some POTC songs, some Alestrom and Nox Arcana stuff but it's a party so I want some fun songs too, not just instrumentals...some of the faves like 15 men on a dead man's chest, shiver me timbers, yo ho a pirates life for me and blow the man down will definitely be on my list. I also want to overlay the whole thing with the sounds of lapping water and the creaking of the ship. I want it playful yet kind of creepy (if thats possible) but I'm having trouble finding enough music/shanties (with lyrics) that I like to include...hoping you all can maybe give me some suggestions. Stuff people will recognize and possibly be able to join in lol.
> 
> What is everyone else playing at their parties?


I let my sons and hubby plan out the songs. My second son likes making and mixing music and has some the apparatus to do so. But we are doing POTC soundtrack, other stuff like what do you do with a drunken sailor, etc. But then after everyone arrives, we usually change to club music/dancing.
Icepick - my kids love playing that video over and over...they think its hysterical ....gets on hubbys nerves!!


----------



## matrixmom

Here's a question: How do you secure the mast outside if it going on the ground? Hubby and I are looking at umbrella stands, but are bit pricey, and we are constantly looking at craigslist. We are thinking using bamboo pole if we can find one long enough. Im afraid PVC will warp in out FL heat. Any ideas how all of you secure it to the ground?


----------



## offmymeds

can you put the pvc down over a piece of rebar? I don't think it will melt. I keep my pvc outside all year and it gets really hot here.


----------



## Icepick

matrixmom said:


> Here's a question: How do you secure the mast outside if it going on the ground? Hubby and I are looking at umbrella stands, but are bit pricey, and we are constantly looking at craigslist. We are thinking using bamboo pole if we can find one long enough. Im afraid PVC will warp in out FL heat. Any ideas how all of you secure it to the ground?


Depending g on how tall the mast is, and diameter, a flange like this:








Attached to a sheet of plywood (flat part of flange down) or an "X" made of 2x4. Obviously wind will also be a factor especially if it will be an open sail. Use tie downs to help to anchor it to the ground.


----------



## PirateDex

I saw this on RV forum for portable satellite dish mount. Pretty sure you could change the leg ends to T's and then put stakes through them and depending on your mast diameter either slide over or in the upward facing rod. As Icepick stated if dealing with wind and a tall mast and sails, use stay rigging to prevent it from crashing down.


----------



## Defenestrator

pumpkinpie said:


> K so I'm trying to figure out my playlist. I want it playful yet kind of creepy (if thats possible) but I'm having trouble finding enough music/shanties (with lyrics) that I like to include...hoping you all can maybe give me some suggestions. Stuff people will recognize and possibly be able to join in lol.
> 
> What is everyone else playing at their parties?


When faced with a similar dilemma, we turned to Irish/Celtic folk songs. Now, it may sound a bit odd, but in the 'tavern' environment we had established for the indoor theme, it worked out pretty well. The tunes are simple, and can be things that people do know, and can also be fairly poignant if you want to mix some of that in as well. For example, selections such as the Irish Rovers version of 'Drunken Sailor', or The Dubliner's version of 'Rocky Road to Dublin'


I think another way to get a number of options/selections/recommendations all in one place is YouTube. For example, there is a compilation of 'The Dreadnoughts' shanties there, or all of the selections for a Assassin's Creed: Black Flag, which had a large number of shanties and tavern songs.

The nice part is, so many of those songs have been done by dozens of artists, you can hunt around for versions that fit your preferences. 




matrixmom said:


> Here's a question: How do you secure the mast outside if it going on the ground? Hubby and I are looking at umbrella stands, but are bit pricey, and we are constantly looking at craigslist. We are thinking using bamboo pole if we can find one long enough. Im afraid PVC will warp in out FL heat. Any ideas how all of you secure it to the ground?


Depending on the height, circumference, etc, the options are many and varied. Several years ago (our first pirate themed year; 2008) I set up a mast that doubled as a backyard movie screen. That mast was 10' tall (no crow's nest), and had an 8' cross beam. 









To secure it, I excavated a substantial hole, drove an 18" length of PVC (probably 4" OD) into the ground and backfilled it. Slid the 'mast' into the PVC sleeve and backfilled that. Then to really be secure, ran guy-wires (you can see them behind the canvas in the picture above) into the ground with these guys:









Rough height/base suggestion on guy-wires:









The best part is, all of the ropes (guy-wires) just make it look that much more dimensional and realistic....ropes everywhere!


----------



## matrixmom

Thanks for the posts everyone - probably be about 10 ft high. and we will have it closer to one of the wall of the house in the front. I dont have any large trees only bushes. So we will take a look at these options. OMM - thanks for the rebar suggestion, not sure if the height of it will work.


----------



## PirateDex

Was in Wichita, KS for a wedding and went to Kay's This and That (Costume/prop shop), had forgotten they had this awesome pirate mural on the building. Also picked up this skeleton monkey shoulder setter.


----------



## DeppMaster

I absolutely love the monkey! How much did it cost and can he be ordered from there? I haven't seen one like that and I've been searching for a similar one. This would be amazing to add to my pirate theme!


----------



## PirateDex

DeppMaster said:


> I absolutely love the monkey! How much did it cost and can he be ordered from there? I haven't seen one like that and I've been searching for a similar one. This would be amazing to add to my pirate theme!


Not sure about the store, but I did find it online at totally costumes. . 

http://www.totallycostumes.com/eh-1176-dead-monkey-shoulder-piece.html


----------



## Shane Forbes

Bilgemunky Radio! http://www.bilgemunky.com/radio/

All of the episodes are a few hours long and are in .mp3 format so you can download them or play them streaming. I listened to it in the background while I was working on stuff and jotted down any songs that I thought might fit, then I went searching online for them. 

Most of them I could find on Youtube and there I set up a (free) playlist and voila! 

Here's a playlist I've started throwing songs in that I thought might be good. I still need to put them in an order and seperate them into Haunt/Party. 

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLa2vxwF2-Mq_XiwRcHD9Z-lvbxSDazqq3

Good luck!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Your awesome Shane, thanks so much for sharing


----------



## matrixmom

There are alot of great songs there!


----------



## Shane Forbes

Ok, More pirate music info.

You were asking for the words to Pirate songs, here's a good page with a bunch of the more popular songs and some not so popular:
http://www.thepirateking.com/music/shanty_lyrics.htm

And, you have Alestorm (Pirate-Metal) but I'd be remiss if I didn't mention some Pirate Rap- Captain Dan and the Scurvy Crew- 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_3KP7X8RQ4&list=PL3B84159467E40CEB&index=2


----------



## Lavenia

Are you guys going to dress up as Jack Sparrow?


----------



## Lavenia

What do you guys think about this wig for a Jack Sparrow costume?
http://www.citycostumewigs.com/caribbean-pirate-wig


----------



## Shane Forbes

I won't be doing Jack Sparrow. I picked up a coat and boots a few years ago, and every year I add a little something to it. This picture is from 2011 of my wife and I. 








This year I'm adding a Real Beard! (Been work'n on it since last November, see profile picture for status of it so far).


----------



## PirateDex

Beards to be feared....I let mine go leading up to the event, can't keep it through the summer.....the itch.....


----------



## PirateDex

Saki, saw your post about http://seasideinspired.blogspot.com/2013/10/pin-of-week-decorating-with-pumpkins.html over on the http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-and-recipes/134320-sleepy-hollow-theme-party-16.html thread. Totally doing the pumpkin drink bucket...but I am a rum addled pirate.....stagger, stagger, fall, roll, stagger, stagger.....drinks for all.


----------



## Icepick

Short preliminary video coming of my drinking pirate. In final stage of uploading now.

Edit: well that finished quickly. Still need to finalize plumbing and dress him.


----------



## matrixmom

Thats awesome Icepick.


----------



## Always Wicked

checking in .. havent really been on in a couple weeks .. however.. next week i will be catching up on what everyone has been up to...


----------



## Saki.Girl

Cool can't wait to see it 


PirateDex said:


> Saki, saw your post about http://seasideinspired.blogspot.com/2013/10/pin-of-week-decorating-with-pumpkins.html over on the http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-and-recipes/134320-sleepy-hollow-theme-party-16.html thread. Totally doing the pumpkin drink bucket...but I am a rum addled pirate.....stagger, stagger, fall, roll, stagger, stagger.....drinks for all.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Been off the thread for a couple days, just trying to get some things finished....but I wanted to pop in and say omg!!!

1st, can't wait to steal a few minutes and go check out that music....I literally had "more rum for the pirates, more rum for the pirates" in my head all day yesterday and those r the only words I know lol

2) yes, if I have anything to say about it, my husband will b Johnny depp. ...oops u said jack sparrow  k guess it'll have to do lol

3rd)....omg your pirate looks awesome icepick....can't wait to see him all gussied up in his new threads


----------



## PirateDex

Finally got my cannon carriage finished today, so a picture with my new costco cannoneer. For the cannon I used daffy64's posts in the tutorial section which is based off geoff's design. Carriage is all 2" foam except the axle assembly. Cannonballs are 4" foam balls. Light, sound, action in the works.


----------



## matrixmom

Looks fantastic danski!!!


----------



## JamesButabi

Im in!! Got over my thought that Pirates weren't halloweenie enough for me. I made the plunge and made a big purchase last night. Joining the Pirate crew this year and am super excited about the possibilities!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Icepick love your drinking pirate! 
Love the cannon to pirateDex!


----------



## matrixmom

Start from the beginning of the thread, check out everyones albums, and join pirates group here on the forum:http://www.halloweenforum.com/groups/pirates-.html



JamesButabi said:


> Im in!! Got over my thought that Pirates weren't halloweenie enough for me. I made the plunge and made a big purchase last night. Joining the Pirate crew this year and am super excited about the possibilities!


----------



## DeppMaster

So, what was your big purchase that got you walking the plank and taking the plung to join in on the pirate frenzie? I'm getting so excited, too!


----------



## matrixmom

Ok - for those of you that want the ultimate pirate halloween experience ....yours for the low price of.....

http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/col/boa/4600175291.html


----------



## DeppMaster

Wow! That is a serious purchase! I'd have to live in it though because of the cost! Maybe a fun get a way!


----------



## printersdevil

Love the canon! Great job!

The drinking pirate skelly is cute!


----------



## Shane Forbes

Alright, my wife is out of town this weekend so I'm going to try to be crazy productive and get as much Pirate/Halloween stuff done as possible. . . Here's the list:

Latex my tentacles (wife put the suckers on them while I was gone last weekend so they're ready!)
Finish 2 Cannons (that are too big to go in my haunt so they'll just be cool props) and build 3 more including carriages.
Make clothes for the Buckys (Barnys?) I'm picking up at Costco tonight (4).

Try my different rums again to make sure I remember the tastes of each of them . . . make notes as long as I can read my hand-writing . . . 

If I get time I might cut up some PVC and make the PVC chains I saw on the How-To list.


----------



## matrixmom

Well finally finished my sign:


----------



## Echo Sorceress

That sign is spectacular, matrix mom. I love it!


----------



## Shane Forbes

Love the sign! Very creative and the tentacles are awesome! 

Are those the finger tentacles you can buy? Or did you make those yourself?


----------



## Shane Forbes

Ok,

Here's the dilemma I'm facing. I'm planning on building this huge ship . . . Really it'll be big Facades painted and cut up to look like a giant ship mounted on the outside of a few rooms shaped like a big ship . . . The Dilemma I"m facing is this. What do I do with them in the off season? I can get away with a giant Pirate Ship in the front yard for most of the month of October, but no one wants to see that for Thanksgiving or Christmas. Do you all have storage units? Giant Sheds? How do you store your large pirate stuff during the off season?


----------



## pumpkinpie

That's amazing MM....dang u really went all out for my "reaper" gift...I'm truly honored...can't wait  lol...jj


----------



## Icepick

Shane Forbes said:


> Ok,
> 
> Here's the dilemma I'm facing. I'm planning on building this huge ship . . . Really it'll be big Facades painted and cut up to look like a giant ship mounted on the outside of a few rooms shaped like a big ship . . . The Dilemma I"m facing is this. What do I do with them in the off season? I can get away with a giant Pirate Ship in the front yard for most of the month of October, but no one wants to see that for Thanksgiving or Christmas. Do you all have storage units? Giant Sheds? How do you store your large pirate stuff during the off season?


Try to make everything collapsable and modular. My pirate ship sunken bow, will be able to come apart and stand flat against the wall, taking no more room than it did when it was just foam sheets. Of course, it all depends on how much your doing overall. If all the materials to make whatever your building fit into your storage space, pre-build, if it's built collapsable and modular, it should fit after tear down.


----------



## matrixmom

Shane - yes they are the ones you can buy. I muddied them up a bit. 
Pumpkin pie- you are too funny.


----------



## matrixmom

Shane Forbes said:


> Ok,
> 
> Here's the dilemma I'm facing. I'm planning on building this huge ship . . . Really it'll be big Facades painted and cut up to look like a giant ship mounted on the outside of a few rooms shaped like a big ship . . . The Dilemma I"m facing is this. What do I do with them in the off season? I can get away with a giant Pirate Ship in the front yard for most of the month of October, but no one wants to see that for Thanksgiving or Christmas. Do you all have storage units? Giant Sheds? How do you store your large pirate stuff during the off season?



Do you want to keep it for next year ? If not Craigslist ! That's how I have to do it- I keep only essentials from year to year .


----------



## Paint It Black

You got me thinking, matrixmom, about keeping "just the essentials." By now, I think I even have too many "essentials." LOL.  What is on your essential list?


----------



## Shane Forbes

Hey Matrix- I saw the work in progress pic on the Pirate Forum and you carved that sign from Styrofoam? Impressive. I haven't tried Foam carving yet. 

As far as Craigslisting stuff . . . After your comment yesterday I got to looking at other big Home Haunts and what people are doing and I found Hollywood Haunters videos on Youtube. In the past I've built the ships and then torn it all down and thrown it in a wood dumpster for fire departments to practice on. Free disposal at work and it's getting re-re-purposed.

I like the idea from Hollywood Haunters of doing it all in panels and being able to take it apart and put it back together again next year. If this was the first or second time doing Pirates I'd seriously consider disposing of it again but this year? I'm keeping it. That means better quality "bones" so I can use it again year after year. Maybe in a couple of years I"ll re-sell it on Craigslist or E-bay but this time I'll keep it.

Just gotta talk my wife into it now . . .


----------



## JamesButabi

I'm doing my party in a cement parking lot. I REALLY want to add water to the area with the ship, drawbridge, etc so I am thinking about creating some pools or a river. Anyone have experience with this or a recommendation? I am thinking along the lines or tarps or a pool liner inside a wood frame.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Look under "voodoo on the bayou" several people have done exactly what you describe over they're driveways. In the meantime I'll see if I can find a link


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here u go

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/95055-need-help-w-driveway-bayou.html

I didn't look to see if it had a tutorial (I had it pinned on my board)...if not just send a PM I'm sure they will b happy to shate


----------



## matrixmom

I have seen this water driveway and it would great with some pilons and a pirate skelly fishing in it wouldn't it? You could throw in the sinking ship in there too.


----------



## JamesButabi

matrixmom said:


> I have seen this water driveway and it would great with some pilons and a pirate skelly fishing in it wouldn't it? You could throw in the sinking ship in there too.


Thank you both! My plan is almost the same as that one. I plan to have a bridge as the entrance to the tent with water on both sides. The ship will most likely be incorporated in this section (not sure if sunk or not yet)along with gallows, cannons, boxes, lobster traps, chests, etc. After you move past that there will be an entrance to a saloon where the food / boos are at.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here's a clip of a video some of u might b interested in, it has a storm on it, battle, waving jolly roger...all kinds of stuff. 
http://www.hi-rezdesigns.com/store/product.php?productid=17641

$69 +free ship if u go through ebay


----------



## PirateDex

That driveway pond is awesome. Maybe next year (I already measured the slope, deepend would be 16") and just like itsjustme says in the post "now the HOA, that's another story! I'm expecting a letter any day now", I would expect the same, those dirty bilge rats.


----------



## moony_1

Wow! That voodoo swamp is phenomenal! I'm wondering if I could do something with water this year... I'm a bit disheartened because we talked with a neighbor and he estimates the ToTs here are about 25-40 for numbers...that's a big hit from the 125-ish we had grown used to. Paired with our smaller lawn this year...it is taking me a bit to get excited. 

I'm trying to decide on what main elements to have in our yard because it is so tiny...suggestions? We have a projection we will be playing on the garage door. This is our front lawn. On the left side of the garage there is also a strip of land with landscaping river rocks all over we can use.

http://imgur.com/9hCdCr2 

We have four pose and stay skellies, a big treasure chest, a wooden crate...we want to do a sunken ship sticking up from somewhere, but otherwise....I'm stumped for this year. Canons? A pirate fishing while sitting in the tree? Gladly accept thoughts!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love that tree Moony, maybe u can put the ship behind and in front (wreckage), make it look like the sails are all torn and caught up in the trees branches, u could have your skelly in the tree fishing (like u suggested) or trying to hold on for dear life as his ships going down. 
You mentioned a projection on the door, what r u using?


----------



## PirateDex

matrixmom said:


> Here's one that I liked too on my pinterest page But smaller scale. I was thinking pillows at first, but they will get soaked. I guess you can always get a box and glue lumps newspaper around, tie it with rope before it dries, then paint white with darker brown edges. Or fill a burlap bag with market plastic bags really tightly and tie with rope. I havent seen anyone on the forum have these - I dont even know what they are called.
> 
> View attachment 204559


We had mentioned using the packing pillows for the bundles and it just so happened that the big Amazon sent me a huge box with a small flat object filled with them, so I figured I would have a go at a mostly free bundle. Materials (Styrofoam packing, packing pillows, plastic bags, garbage bag, tape, burlap, clothesline cord.)






Styrofoam cavities stuffed with filler bags






Wrapped in heavy menards bag






Packing pillows taped on






Wrapped in garbage bag






Covered in burlap (2/3 yds), secured with clothesline

Approximately 16"x11"x12", weighs maybe 1/2lb. Think I need to tea stain the rope and add a trade company logo.


----------



## pumpkinpie

That looks awesome  Nice job!!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Btw...

Dang u Dex....I had actually scratched this one off my list, now it's going back on  lol


----------



## Icepick

PirateDex said:


> We had mentioned using the packing pillows for the bundles and it just so happened that the big Amazon sent me a huge box with a small flat object filled with them, so I figured I would have a go at a mostly free bundle. Materials (Styrofoam packing, packing pillows, plastic bags, garbage bag, tape, burlap, clothesline cord.)
> View attachment 207363
> Styrofoam cavities stuffed with filler bags
> View attachment 207364
> Wrapped in heavy menards bag
> View attachment 207365
> Packing pillows taped on
> View attachment 207366
> Wrapped in garbage bag
> View attachment 207367
> Covered in burlap (2/3 yds), secured with clothesline
> 
> Approximately 16"x11"x12", weighs maybe 1/2lb. Think I need to tea stain the rope and add a trade company logo.


Nicely done. I too may have to rethink adding one now. Damn this thread! I thought I was done with new stuff and was just going to cruise to halloween tweaking what I've done so far........... Nope.


----------



## PirateDex

Sorry all, if Amazon had not sent me that huge box (literally 20x16x16 for 2 flat items) full of packing pillows, then I would have probably forgotten it too. Here it is with a quick stain on the rope and EIT Co logos from http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/115914-east-india-trade-company-sign.html post. Paint can for scale. Guess I will have to knock out some bigger bundles as well, need to size them so they fit in my crates for storage later.

















I think it looks too nice, may have to weather and rough it up some.


----------



## PirateDex

MatrixMom that sign is awesome, can't go wrong with tentacles. I haven't even sketched mine out yet. Uggh so much to do.

And I lose a whole week, going on a canoe trip in the BWCA (Boundary Waters Canoe Area) in Minnesota next week. No cell coverage up there, so I am sure I will have a lot of catching up to do when I get back. 

And we get to keep the pirate action going for many years:

Christopher Walken has been roped in to play Captain Hook in NBC's new live action version of Peter Pan, Christian Borle is in final negotiations to star as Smee and Mr. Darling in (airing Dec 4th)

Peter and the Starcatchers (2016)

5th POTC movie (Dead Men Tell No Tales) (2017)


----------



## moony_1

pumpkinpie said:


> Love that tree Moony, maybe u can put the ship behind and in front (wreckage), make it look like the sails are all torn and caught up in the trees branches, u could have your skelly in the tree fishing (like u suggested) or trying to hold on for dear life as his ships going down.
> You mentioned a projection on the door, what r u using?


I don't remember the name of which one we bought, but there are a few things that play through.last time We went with the jolly roger flag flying and it has rolling fog, and the sounds of waves, and seagulls and nautical "bells". Probably do the same this year, and maybe use the "stormy seas" one too. New city, so practically anything will be "new" this time around. There is a window over the garage that I'm hoping to put our fcg in, with some pirate alterations to him. If I can, I whilelso try a peppers ghost in the front window beside the door. 

Thanks for the shipwreck in the tree idea! I'd love to add water somewhere in the yard, but not sure that will happen. Hubs is pretty busy with work, and he does most of the building of props so we'll see how that pans out lol


----------



## im the goddess

PirateDex said:


> Finally got my cannon carriage finished today, so a picture with my new costco cannoneer. For the cannon I used daffy64's posts in the tutorial section which is based off geoff's design. Carriage is all 2" foam except the axle assembly. Cannonballs are 4" foam balls. Light, sound, action in the works.
> 
> View attachment 206020


 This looks great. Love your cannoneer!



Icepick said:


> Short preliminary video coming of my drinking pirate. In final stage of uploading now.
> 
> Edit: well that finished quickly. Still need to finalize plumbing and dress him.


Very cool. Love to see the finished prop.



matrixmom said:


> Well finally finished my sign:
> View attachment 206903


MatrixMom, the sign turned out great.



PirateDex said:


> And I lose a whole week, going on a canoe trip in the BWCA (Boundary Waters Canoe Area) in Minnesota next week. No cell coverage up there, so I am sure I will have a lot of catching up to do when I get back.


 Are you doing Northern Tier? My oldest son want to do that too. You can practice your pirate shanties while you are there. Have a great time.


----------



## PirateDex

im the goddess said:


> Are you doing Northern Tier? My oldest son want to do that too. You can practice your pirate shanties while you are there. Have a great time.


Just doing a few lakes out of the Gunflint Outfitters lodge; (Popular, Lizz, Caribou, Horseshoe, Gaskin and then same out). Now I got to find an app of pirate shanties to bone up on. Don't think I can dig up a hardcopy in time to hit the road in 12 hours.


----------



## matrixmom

Capt Blade those are awesome....I love that pirate lantern did u find it like that or alter an existing one? The old pirate with long is hair is pretty original too. Everything is well lit and perfectly staged.


----------



## matrixmom

PirateDex said:


> 5th POTC movie (Dead Men Tell No Tales) (2017)


Thanks for the compliments on the sign...thought I'd share and keep everyone in the mood...

So they have moved up the movie to 2017?? bummer I heard it was next year. That's why I was doing pirates this year - all pirate props that you can buy would have been more expensive since it would have been a popular theme when the movie came out.

BTW - great idea covering in black plastic (for the burlap bundles) that way if it rains- no problem. Great thinking and perfect prop.


----------



## matrixmom

moony_1 said:


> Wow! That voodoo swamp is phenomenal! I'm wondering if I could do something with water this year... I'm a bit disheartened because we talked with a neighbor and he estimates the ToTs here are about 25-40 for numbers...that's a big hit from the 125-ish we had grown used to. Paired with our smaller lawn this year...it is taking me a bit to get excited.
> 
> I'm trying to decide on what main elements to have in our yard because it is so tiny...suggestions? We have a projection we will be playing on the garage door. This is our front lawn. On the left side of the garage there is also a strip of land with landscaping river rocks all over we can use.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/9hCdCr2
> 
> We have four pose and stay skellies, a big treasure chest, a wooden crate...we want to do a sunken ship sticking up from somewhere, but otherwise....I'm stumped for this year. Canons? A pirate fishing while sitting in the tree? Gladly accept thoughts!


Everything you said is perfect moony. The funny thing about pirate theme - we are all doing the same stuff, its all our staging which will make it look different. Dont forget the flags!! Hoist the Jolly Roger...arrghhh... (sorry for pirate talk


----------



## Capt. Blade

sorry for the repeat posts and upside down pics....something went screwy with the forums and I cant delete it. Thanks for the compliments! The lanterns were found at our local Pat Catans and I modified it . If you want any other info....just let me know!


----------



## im the goddess

Great set up Capt Blade. So much to look at and take in.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Capt Blade great set up wow love it . I am looking forward to doing this theme next year or year after love all the ideas here


----------



## Shane Forbes

Captain Blade! Love the Swivel cannon! I think that's going on my list. . . did you make that? OR pick it up somewhere?

So this past weekend here's what I got accomplished (work in progress still though).
First, got my tentacles "Primed." I did a 50-50 mixture of Latex Carpet Glue and some rust colored paint I had lying around for the base coat. So a video of an angry octopus and how he'd changed a red color so I figure I'll do reds as a base and brush on some blues and purples in areas.
















Then I worked on my Cannons and Helm. The Cannons are set up to fire smoke rings. They are made from the Cardboard Concrete tube forms, with the same pipe insulation used on the tentacles for the rings, and the backs are the old Punching Bag balloons stretched over the end. At the other end I shrunk down the end with a piece of cardboard. Now when you pull and release the punching bag, it fires a smoke ring across the room.

The helm wheel is currently a wagon wheel I found at K-Mart on sale that I mounted. I still need to add the dowels around the edge to make it a helm, and everything needs finished. I can't decide if I want to stain everything (have a bunch of stain from other house projects) or if I want to use the water/vinegar/steel wool ageing technique . . .


----------



## Capt. Blade

I made the swivel cannon...about the same way you make the bigger ones


----------



## Capt. Blade

now that the post was deleted and fixed.... here is the 3 pics again.


----------



## Capt. Blade

resubmitted pics so there was no upside down and confusing pics...lol If anyone needs help or instruction on anything I make....let me know!


----------



## Capt. Blade

Hey Shane....how did you do the tentacles?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love the tentacles Shane, r u using the pool noodles and insulation tentacles? (I have all my stuff so if u have tips...give em!!!! Lol)

And Blade, I love your pics. I especially love how full your scenes are. U have some neat stuff....Mine will look bare in comparison


----------



## Capt. Blade

This Pirate theme is in my living room and is up all year round. It takes along time to build up all the "stuff". I was inspired by a friend who has his basement like this but a 100 times better than mine. It took him 10 years to collect and make it all.


----------



## pumpkinpie

I'm wondering if this video could b set up as a moving portrait. .. (it's coming up on my phone sideways, can this b edited)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BaUduFj0gus


----------



## pumpkinpie

I guess it can b

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FbHGgZ-kXw0

I think it would even look great as a projection on the garage door


----------



## dirtTroll

Great thread, great ideas too! I started a pirate theme 3 years ago and it keeps getting bigger. So glad I changed over.... so many cool things to do. So, I posted this not to long ago in the general forum... but think it should be here! So, here is a pic of the Salty Wench








... this year I want to add water effect and looking at this: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00L9PUABY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1NV8CRACX7BIS


----------



## Always Wicked

that light is awesome and i just added it to my wish list... thanks. i was going to the foil and paint.. but i would spend the same amount of money of this.. and a lot less work.. thanks for the post and pics dirt 
troll


----------



## Capt. Blade

Nice one dirtTroll ! would love to see more of your pirate work!


----------



## dirtTroll

Capt. Blade said:


> Nice one dirtTroll ! would love to see more of your pirate work!


Ask and you shall receive:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/131248-new-prop-2013-pirate-ship.html


----------



## pumpkinpie

I'm going with aurora masters lights, they're around 15, not as fancy but I'm only needing them the night of our party...they have multiple color options


----------



## dirtTroll

pumpkinpie said:


> I'm going with aurora masters lights, they're around 15, not as fancy but I'm only needing them the night of our party...they have multiple color options


Ya, I looked at those first, however, I read reviews that they shut off after an hour... dont want that during my haunt. And I really dont want to spend the $150+ for the American DJ H2o version.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here's another video, this one is $20, might have to pull the plug and do it!!!!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=N5SWF7uqpoM


----------



## dirtTroll

Now that is just way cool!


----------



## pumpkinpie

I like the pirate one I posted earlier too (it's free)


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here's the link for purchasing 

http://www.spectralillusions.com/

And here's their helmsman one, also 20
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bi-bUS-H-Ys


----------



## pumpkinpie

K here's another option, if u want free moving pics and don't need sound...my son said look on Google images under gif or animated gif....here's one I got when I looked up pirate ship gif, they're were tons to choose from. Just give it a second to load 

https://www.google.com/search?clien...Fgallery.mobile9.com%2Ff%2F3624324%2F;240;320

I'm totally going to try them out on my digital frames...


----------



## Defenestrator

pumpkinpie said:


> Here's another video, this one is $20, might have to pull the plug and do it!!!!
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=N5SWF7uqpoM


We love the Spectral Illusions stuff, and used the "Lost At Sea" haunted painting in 2012. It was a fun effect, and people enjoyed it very much.

Since it is a digital download, it was super easy to cut, loop, and generally manipulate to change the length, and frequency of the effect. I had a good deal of fun with people getting agitated that they couldn't figure out when the 'change' was going to happen, or why. 

For another quick view of it in action, it's in our 2012 haunt video at around the 2:00 minute mark:


----------



## Shane Forbes

pumpkinpie said:


> Love the tentacles Shane, r u using the pool noodles and insulation tentacles? (I have all my stuff so if u have tips...give em!!!! Lol)
> 
> I used the pipe insulation in two sizes, ran a wire (we call it Bail'n Wire) through the whole thing and taped the two different sizes together with blue tape. Duct tape probably would have worked too.
> I then stretched nylon hose over the whole thing to smooth out some of the imperfections and it gave it a nice skin feel. After that I used a hot glue gun to glue on the pieces of pipe insulation for the suckers. Every time I glued them on it would melt a little of both ends so just do it on low and jam it together. It holds good.
> After that I used a 50-50 mix of some indoor paint and latex carpet glue to paint the whole thing.
> 
> Once it had the paint on it I can bend it into a shape and it'll hold it pretty well. I'm liking the way they turned out, the latex "skin" on them moves a little separate from the foam and makes it a little more creepy.. I haven't put any finishing/decorative paint on them yet though.


----------



## Shane Forbes

Wait Pumpkinpie! I got the idea from your pinterest! I thought you'd already done them.









http://www.instructables.com/id/OctopiWallStreet-big-cheap-tentacles/

I guess it wasn't you. I also picked up a couple of Shiatsu Massagers and I plan on attaching the tentacles to them so that they move. 
(Like this!)
http://s245.photobucket.com/user/Ju...op Projects 2012/KrakenTentacles2012.mp4.html


----------



## pumpkinpie

Lol, nope I got all my materials just haven't started them. I did however get my 2 Aurora Masters lights today...omg, they are amazing!!!! Got 2 more coming too. My video on my phone doesn't do it justice so I won't post but here's a still shot. It covers the entire ceiling of my bedroom (it's vaulted so there is some distortion but who cares)...these things are awesome and you can change them from blue, green, red, chasing colors, red + green and lastly red + blue...found them as cheap as $15 on amazon


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here's a quick video (sorry I don't have it on youtube but hopefully my Facebook link works).

https://m.facebook.com/dawnrb?ref=bookmark


----------



## PirateDex

Run, don't stagger to your local Menards if you need a real half barrel. These are real charred oak JD barrels, close out at $28. I stacked 2 halves and it looks good, but heavy. In the pic the bottom half barrel is sitting inside another.


----------



## Icepick

Just a quick update to drinking pirate guy. All plumbing finalized and basic clothing applied. Still debating a sword or pistol in his free hand.


----------



## offmymeds

That's awesome Icepick! 

I made one a small one in 2011? my problem was the water going back into the bucket I had him in. I had to really watch it and refill it often.


----------



## Icepick

offmymeds said:


> That's awesome Icepick!
> 
> I made one a small one in 2011? my problem was the water going back into the bucket I had him in. I had to really watch it and refill it often.


Yeah that was a bit of a concern. The water on the ground you see was before I put a flexible cutting board behind the skelly. After that, I saw no water missing the bucket.


----------



## dirtTroll

pumpkinpie said:


> Here's a quick video (sorry I don't have it on youtube but hopefully my Facebook link works).
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/dawnrb?ref=bookmark


Pumpkinpie, have you done a time trial on them? Do they shut off after an hour of running? If so, how long are they off?
Thanks!


----------



## Shane Forbes

Hey Dirttroll, I checked out that light on Amazon. Picked one up and I think it's great. Pulled it out of the box at about 2, and it's now 10:30 . . . 8 and a half hours without a problem. I'm liking the effect and I think I"ll put it in the room with the Kraken Tentacles. Good find!


----------



## JamesButabi

I use the American DJ H2O LED light for a water effect. Runs very cool and low power. May be a little pricey though at $100-150.


----------



## pumpkinpie

So here's a video I found on youtube a long time ago that I'm thinking would be great turned into a video invite with very little effort so I thought I would share....

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9yiceo5Ds4M


----------



## pumpkinpie

Aurora lights.....They do shut off at 1 hr, I'll see if I can run it tonight and see if it has cool down time or if it's just a matter of resetting it....


----------



## dirtTroll

Shane Forbes said:


> Hey Dirttroll, I checked out that light on Amazon. Picked one up and I think it's great. Pulled it out of the box at about 2, and it's now 10:30 . . . 8 and a half hours without a problem. I'm liking the effect and I think I"ll put it in the room with the Kraken Tentacles. Good find!


So Shane, your the one that bought them all out! LOL... I went to order and they were out of stock! Had to search and finally found one. Shipping from China though. Any way you could post a video on that unit???


----------



## matrixmom

Easy & Quick Barnacles On Pilings: 
1. DONT throughly mix monster mud!
2. Leave large clumps on the end, and dry brush white. Voila!


----------



## Capt. Blade

Pirate ship helm for my living room


----------



## IshWitch

I have done pirate a few times before and enjoyed it. Will no doubt do it again, but this year we're starting a kitschy scifi theme that will be full out next year and probably the year after have them being vanquished. So kind of tied up with that. But I have tons of pirate stuff stored away! Arrrrrrr Mateys!!!


----------



## Shane Forbes

dirtTroll said:


> So Shane, your the one that bought them all out! LOL... I went to order and they were out of stock! Had to search and finally found one. Shipping from China though. Any way you could post a video on that unit???


This is this is the one I bought and I think it's going to work great. Runs cool, no time out, and there are soem adjustments you can make on it. (Haven't made too many adjustments though). 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L9PUABY/ref=pe_385040_30332190_TE_3p_dp_1

For my overall/room lighting, I bought these:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006WAMF8C/ref=pe_385040_30332200_TE_item

and these for cords:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RPRYF0/ref=pe_385040_30332200_TE_item

I haven't played with what color to use with what room/scene yet though. I'll post pictures closer to Halloween on how it all works but so far I'm really liking all of these for lighting.

Oh, I also picked up a small roll of this to dim down and better direct the light:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005NEJ13A/ref=pe_385040_30332200_TE_item


----------



## JamesButabi

Darn! Found someone who made a ship our of a trailer for a parade. It would have saved me hundreds of dollars and hours of times but lo and behold couldn't convince them to loan it to me for a night . Back to the drawing board for ships!


----------



## Axel_7

matrixmom said:


> Easy & Quick Barnacles On Pilings:
> 1. DONT throughly mix monster mud!
> 2. Leave large clumps on the end, and dry brush white. Voila!
> 
> View attachment 210977


Would love to hear more about this project.


----------



## matrixmom

I followed IMU 's piling method somewhat. I picked up some heavy cardboard tubes ( roofing material tubes from new house getting built next door-see my album for pic) and covered it with monster mud but not mixed very well. Then Dry brushed diff shades of brown, and dry brushed the clumps white but bottom -up. Have to seal it yet.


----------



## dirtTroll

Shane Forbes said:


> This is this is the one I bought and I think it's going to work great. Runs cool, no time out, and there are soem adjustments you can make on it. (Haven't made too many adjustments though).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L9PUABY/ref=pe_385040_30332190_TE_3p_dp_1
> 
> For my overall/room lighting, I bought these:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006WAMF8C/ref=pe_385040_30332200_TE_item
> 
> and these for cords:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RPRYF0/ref=pe_385040_30332200_TE_item
> 
> I haven't played with what color to use with what room/scene yet though. I'll post pictures closer to Halloween on how it all works but so far I'm really liking all of these for lighting.
> 
> Oh, I also picked up a small roll of this to dim down and better direct the light:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005NEJ13A/ref=pe_385040_30332200_TE_item


But do you have video!?!?!?!?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Just saw this and wanted to share in case anyone's in the market for Captain Morgan. 

Rebate $8 off 1 bottle
$30 off 3
$60 off 5








ends 9/9/14

here locally it's $13.99 so for 3 bottles I'll only b out $12, can't beat that!!!!


----------



## JamesButabi

Found these skeleton keys today at a toy store / halloween store. Heavy cast iron. $10. They had ones with working locks for $20 too. Going to go great near a pirate locked up in wooden stocks.


----------



## Icepick

Well, I thought I had only the pier parts and conversion of my projector box into a treasure chest, but the wife is thinking of adding the pirates playing chess locked in stalemate.


----------



## IMU

I made mine modular so I can store it behind my shed in the off season. Some people have said I should keep it out as a play structure for the "big kids" to play on (Adults) in the back yard and landscape it for a pirate themed garden.

You can see the slideshow of the build here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0z0U5ToOKc [tried to embed the video but can't figure it out ... guess I've been away too long and forgot how ... sorry]



Shane Forbes said:


> Ok,
> 
> Here's the dilemma I'm facing. I'm planning on building this huge ship . . . Really it'll be big Facades painted and cut up to look like a giant ship mounted on the outside of a few rooms shaped like a big ship . . . The Dilemma I"m facing is this. What do I do with them in the off season? I can get away with a giant Pirate Ship in the front yard for most of the month of October, but no one wants to see that for Thanksgiving or Christmas. Do you all have storage units? Giant Sheds? How do you store your large pirate stuff during the off season?


----------



## printersdevil

I know that you guys are doing the big builds on this thread, but if anyone is doing an inside party on pirates and need a cute game for little ones, Dollar Tree has a pin the treasure game in the birthday party things. It is paper, but could be laminated. Cute theme idea for the little tikes.


----------



## PirateDex

IMU said:


> I made mine modular so I can store it behind my shed in the off season. Some people have said I should keep it out as a play structure for the "big kids" to play on (Adults) in the back yard and landscape it for a pirate themed garden.
> 
> You can see the slideshow of the build here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0z0U5ToOKc [tried to embed the video but can't figure it out ... guess I've been away too long and forgot how ... sorry]


That is amazing and I would totally leave it out all year. Heck, after work nothing better then to drink some rum on the open sea and fire the cannons.


----------



## Shane Forbes

Ok, I posted my invitations to the party earlier for examples but I wanted to share the evil idea my wife came up with while she was cutting little squares out of paper (frames for pictures from last parties for repeat guests). 

We're doing a yard haunt for the trick-or-treaters and then throwing a party for whoever shows up to help or just for the party. We usually end up with around 40-50 folks and about 200 trick-or-treaters for an idea. Here's the idea!

Have you ever seen Cutthroat Kitchen on Food Network? Well during the Party we will have our own version of BlackBeard's Cutthroat Tavern!
Blackbeard's Cutthroat Tavern Rum Drink Contest Rules
This is an Individual contest.
The type of Rum drink won’t be specified, You choose and make the best you can! (Come with 2 types, If you make it to final round, you will need a second.)
4 rounds. 3 initial rounds then 1 final round.
Winners of 3 initial rounds compete in final round.
(for a twist, the worst from the initial 3 rounds will be the judges for the final round)
Groups of 3 or 4 compete at same time (depending on interest).
Use 3 colors of gems to determine group (random). If too many contestants use black gems to weed out contestants (random draw).
Each contestant gets bag of 25 coins and gems for auction.(gems and coins are each worth only 1 money)

1 minute to get ingredients from bar or pantry,

I will then auction off sabotages for each round, Only use the items that you grab or are given to you during the auction, no going back to bar/pantry.

You will then have 10 minutes to make your drink.

Judging Criteria:
1. Taste! (completely subjective based on the judge)
2. Use or Rums (too much or too little, good choice of type for drink)
3. Most Money Left! (1st, 2nd, and 3rd will get 5, 3, and 1 point respectively)
4. Final Round we will add in Presentation.

If you want a specific item added to the bar/pantry message me (Shane) privately and we'll see if we can provide. It will be added to the Bar/Pantry and will be "up for grabs" during 1 minute of shopping so grab it quick. 

If you have watched Cutthroat Kitchen you have seen the "Sabotages" but basically the contestants bid on "stuff" to make it more difficult on their opponent.
Examples:
1. Win auction and you win the right to force one of your opponents to do all of their mixing in weird stuff (Barrel from Barrel of Monkeys, Shot Glass ice tray, Skull and bones ice tray.
2. Switch out opponent's sugar and force them to use replacement . . . (Hard Candy, Gummy Candy, Pixy sticks or candy cigarettes, Molasses, Honey)
3. Time Waster- Force opponent to juice bag of limes to fill cup before they can even start making their drink.
4. Garter Belt/Hook Hand ring toss. Take away all ingredients and loser gets 1 item back for every ring they get on the hooks (mounted on a board).
5. (my favorite) Nelson's Blood! Loser loses their entire set of ingredients and is forced to dig around in wooden bucket filled with red jello . . . and whole new set of ingredients.
6. Drunk Glasses: smear Vaseline on a set of safety glasses and make loser wear them entire time they're making the drink.

We have a list of about 20 sabotages . . . This just sounds like a blast.


----------



## printersdevil

Cool idea for the drink contest.


----------



## PirateDex

Sounds like fun and a great way to drink more rum!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Too fun, dang I wish we had more space


----------



## matrixmom

Ok Shane, Id be the one at your party saying..."wait, what again?" LOL Its sound like a fun time, ( its always fun with rum.....)


----------



## matrixmom

Directional sign:









Thought I would add CVS for a chuckle and a double take....


----------



## Roadkill_be

Here is my drinking pirate, finished it today


----------



## Shane Forbes

Funny because that was exactly my response when I saw your sign. WTF? CVS? Drugs? Alcohol? I guess it works? 

I love the sign though, Styrofoam? Excellent. I think next year I"m going to start playing with styrofoam and see what I can come up with.





matrixmom said:


> Directional sign:
> 
> View attachment 213728
> 
> 
> Thought I would add CVS for a chuckle and a double take....


----------



## Shane Forbes

Matrix, Pumpkin, Printer, and PirateDex . . . That was exactly my response when my Wife had the idea. What? You want to do Cut Throat Kitchen at our Party? Do you know what kind of prep that takes and room? 

But when we talked it out it was a great idea! Just the arguing and laughing about the sabotages is going to be awesome and the judges . . . If you've seen Cutthroat Kitchen you know about the Canned Chicken incident . . . It's not always good to get to taste everyone's food (or drink in this case). 

I guarantee someone will try to do a flaming drink (got the fire extinguisher standing by just in case) and some of the weird ingredients we're going to swap out are going to be ridiculous. . . I'll post pictures and maybe video of the event after Halloween. 

It should be fun.


----------



## matrixmom

LOOKING GREAT Roadkill!!!



Roadkill_be said:


> Here is my drinking pirate, finished it today


----------



## matrixmom

Shane - Halloween,pirates,rum, and fire. Yeah it really goes together. Can hardly wait to see the videos...they are going to be so funny.


----------



## Shane Forbes

Alright Roadkill (or anyone who's done a drinking pirate), I'm doing my Pirate "Rum" fountain this weekend, so any lessons learned doing your drinking pirate? By Rum, I plan on running Rum through my pirate instead of water. 
They say that to toast with water is to wish someone a watery death and since I'm doing an adults thing Rum seemed more appropriate. Everything else will be similar though.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Finally stole a few minutes to paint my foam barrels...the rusty rings are just fabric that has been painted


----------



## matrixmom

They look fantastic PP - I would a knot hole here or there though is my only suggestion. The seaweed looks awesome! I can hardly wait to see everyones final haunt! We are still trying to fixup dead eye - got the arm to work and never break again. Hubby made his own part for it. Now just tweaking stuff on him here and there.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thankd MM....I wanted to do the knot holes, problem was the one is paper mache underneath and the other one (not mache) is a little rickety lol...

I'm just hoping all the detailing isn't for not, to use all our wave lights it will b pretty dark...I need to spend a day or two on lighting so hopefully everything can b showpieced and it not effect the wave lights....

I'm so jealous of your dead eye, working or not....he is amazing!!!!


----------



## dirtTroll

pumpkinpie said:


> View attachment 214788
> 
> Finally stole a few minutes to paint my foam barrels...the rusty rings are just fabric that has been painted


Those are fantastic! What size are they? Tutorial???


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thank U  
I'll try and type one up tomorrow


----------



## matrixmom

FYI guys got these great pistols for @ $2 each and bought some other stuff and shipping was only $8. Ziggos.com
I think they look great for $2


----------



## matrixmom

Ok peeps - what is the actual term for plastic flexible trim from home depot for moulding?


----------



## Hilda

pumpkinpie said:


> View attachment 214788
> 
> Finally stole a few minutes to paint my foam barrels...the rusty rings are just fabric that has been painted


Absolutely incredible!!


----------



## DeppMaster

Those look great! How hard was it to make them? I make a lot of many things from foam, but I've never tried this.


----------



## DeppMaster

I'm talking about the barrels made from foam.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Definitely not a hard project but is kind of time consuming with the mache....

Here's a tutorial, but caution I didnt take pics. I include a link though that should help explain the concept

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/137459-foam-barrels-tutorial.html#post1676533

just message me if u have questions


----------



## pumpkinpie

Got my PIF gift from Always Wicked yesterday, she sent me so many goodies I had to share (there's an orange light missing from this photo).







And of course I already started working on my skelly monkey....ignore the idiot...he thinks he's humorous lol







Now don't excited, this isn't mine...just my inspiration....


----------



## IMU

*Finished up 2nd Treasure Chest*

Finally finished up this 2nd cardboard treasure chest.














































The hot glue coins are in 2 sections so I don't have to worry about breaking off the bottom pile.


----------



## pumpkinpie

That looks great, love how natural the coin spillage looks too, great job!!!!


----------



## IMU

Thanks pumpkinpie. That was what I was going for. 










Here it is in 2 pieces.


----------



## dirtTroll

Where's the buy now button??? Lol... that chest looks awesome!!!!


----------



## IMU

Thanks for the kind words dirtTroll.


----------



## printersdevil

IMU, I sent you a PM about your coins. Just wondering how you made them. TY


----------



## Shane Forbes

So, one of our friends said he'd come if we had a Monkey. . . 

I have a friend working on one of these but I want to see how you do this one, are you following some instructions somewhere? Or making it up as you go along? I want to see pictures!



pumpkinpie said:


> Got my PIF gift from Always Wicked yesterday, she sent me so many goodies I had to share (there's an orange light missing from this photo).
> View attachment 215030
> 
> And of course I already started working on my skelly monkey....ignore the idiot...he thinks he's humorous lol
> View attachment 215032
> 
> Now don't excited, this isn't mine...just my inspiration....
> View attachment 215034


----------



## HalloweenTrick

i'm I love the chest! It looks great! Pumpkin you really did a great job on those barrels!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here you go Shane...it's not very detailed, but it has several pics to help guide you. Mine is considerably smaller so I'm not changing out the skull. Hopefully I can get to the store Thursday and pick up my Sculpey, I'll post a pic as soon as i get more done. As for fur he mentions sprinkling fur particles over the wet corpsing (if yours isn't too big), you can get up to 5 free fur/fabric swatches with free shipping from 
distinctivefabric.com 

http://www.piratesurgeon.com/pages/haunted_house/piratehh_monkey.htm

And thanks HT, your too sweet, btw how's your props coming along?


----------



## IMU

Thanks for the kind words HalloweenTrick.


----------



## matrixmom

I always love your faux painting IMU. This one looks fantastic. I agree with dirttrolls comment....I think alot of photos here should have a "buy now" button!


----------



## IMU

Thanks for the kind words matrixmom.


----------



## diajoh

Want to do a pirate cake? http://www.cakecentral.com/?utm_sou...+plus+Spiced+Rum+Cake+Recipe&utm_medium=email


----------



## JamesButabi

The latest addition .


----------



## IMU

*Magic behind the treasure chest box.*

Here is a picture of the box being turned into a treasure chest with the hot glue coins.










Sorry for the crappy cellphone pics ... didn't intend to "publish" these.


----------



## IMU

WOW ... that looks great!



JamesButabi said:


> The latest addition .
> View attachment 216595


----------



## MummyOf5

IMU said:


> Here is a picture of the box being turned into a treasure chest with the hot glue coins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cellphone pics ... didn't intend to "publish" these.


Do you use a mold to make your coins?


----------



## IMU

I made my own mould. If you search the how-to forum section I posted there. These coins were made with those moulds but hot glue doesn't pick up the same level of details.



MummyOf5 said:


> Do you use a mold to make your coins?


----------



## MummyOf5

IMU said:


> I made my own mould. If you search the how-to forum section I posted there. These coins were made with those moulds but hot glue doesn't pick up the same level of details.


I thought that I had seen a post somewhere but couldn't remember for sure. There is so much information on this site for all kinds of stuff and it gets hard to remember exactly what I've seen at times 
Thanks!


----------



## IMU

Here is the link: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...134427-casting-your-own-pirate-doubloons.html

Wasn't able to post it last night using my phone. 



MummyOf5 said:


> I thought that I had seen a post somewhere but couldn't remember for sure. There is so much information on this site for all kinds of stuff and it gets hard to remember exactly what I've seen at times
> Thanks!


----------



## JamesButabi

Now I just need to figure out how to fit it under the tent we have the party in haha.


----------



## PirateDex

JamesB I would tow that everywhere. Especially to Krispy Kreme today for International talk like a pirate day...free donut for the talk, free dozen for the walk...


----------



## Shane Forbes

JamesButabi said:


> Now I just need to figure out how to fit it under the tent we have the party in haha.


YOu dont' need it to fit under the tent. You can have it at the curb side, and have your tent set up just behind it. As if the ship is beached and the crew has unloaded a tent and provisions for a nice bit of shore leave. That's basically what we're doing with our Halloween Pirate setup. Ship down at the curb that everyone goes through, then out onto the shore where the bar, food, music, games, etc are set up.


----------



## printersdevil

Awww, I forgot about today being Talk Like a Pirate Day. I am subbing in an intermediate school---thankful that they don't know this. I may tell my last class of the day!!!


----------



## Shane Forbes

Printersdevil, You should just cut into Pirate at the end of the day and kick 'em out to their parents all in pirate.


----------



## JamesButabi

Shane Forbes said:


> YOu dont' need it to fit under the tent. You can have it at the curb side, and have your tent set up just behind it. As if the ship is beached and the crew has unloaded a tent and provisions for a nice bit of shore leave. That's basically what we're doing with our Halloween Pirate setup. Ship down at the curb that everyone goes through, then out onto the shore where the bar, food, music, games, etc are set up.


We do the party under a 40' x 10'0' tent in a cement parking lot. In late October we have to heat the tent to keep everyone comfortable. I would like to have our staple piece underneath and put the DJ on it. 


Just launched the pirate themed website for the party today. Check it out! www.terrifyingintent.com


----------



## pumpkinpie

Just saw this and thought it was pretty cool 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/111689-my-captains-wheel.html


----------



## Shane Forbes

pumpkinpie said:


> Here you go Shane...it's not very detailed, but it has several pics to help guide you. Mine is considerably smaller so I'm not changing out the skull. Hopefully I can get to the store Thursday and pick up my Sculpey, I'll post a pic as soon as i get more done. As for fur he mentions sprinkling fur particles over the wet corpsing (if yours isn't too big), you can get up to 5 free fur/fabric swatches with free shipping from
> distinctivefabric.com
> 
> http://www.piratesurgeon.com/pages/haunted_house/piratehh_monkey.htm
> 
> And thanks HT, your too sweet, btw how's your props coming along?


Hey Pumpkin, I saw the build and I'm working on coordinating some help. This coming weekend my wife is throwing some kind of fingernail decorat'n party. This means she'll be making some good snacks . . . I'm going to bribe a friend of mine with her food to come over and help make monkeys. I have had 3 of these small skeletons sitting around and I wasn't sure what I was going to do with them . . . Now I know! 

That is an awesome build.


----------



## MummyOf5

pumpkinpie said:


> Here you go Shane...it's not very detailed, but it has several pics to help guide you. Mine is considerably smaller so I'm not changing out the skull. Hopefully I can get to the store Thursday and pick up my Sculpey, I'll post a pic as soon as i get more done. As for fur he mentions sprinkling fur particles over the wet corpsing (if yours isn't too big), you can get up to 5 free fur/fabric swatches with free shipping from
> distinctivefabric.com
> 
> http://www.piratesurgeon.com/pages/haunted_house/piratehh_monkey.htm
> 
> And thanks HT, your too sweet, btw how's your props coming along?


That link didn't work for me, keeps giving me a timeout error


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Hey pumpkin my projects are coming along slowly. I've just had so much to do. I don't think I have ever been so far behind. I have managed to start a couple signs. Make the seaweed and start my treasure chest. I was able to make a mermaid. I will try to upload a picture soon. I'm so glad everyone else's projects are turning out so great!!


----------



## matrixmom

Well, I dont know about everyone else here. BUT IM EXHAUSTED. After collecting,thrifting,dumpster diving, and prop making all year, Im beat.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Here she is hope you like her. She's not quite finished yet.


----------



## Shane Forbes

HalloweenTrick said:


> View attachment 218336
> 
> Here she is hope you like her. She's not quite finished yet.


Damn it! That's a bad *** idea! I don't have time for any more Bad *** Ideas! That thing looks awsome and I want to build one . . . I guess I'll be doing Pirates again in 2015 so I can do a creapy mermaid corpse like that!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omg she's fan-freaking-tastic!!!!! I can't wait to see what's next...


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Thanks pumpkin and Shane! And for all the likes as well! She was actually very easy to make. I used her legs to help keep the form of her tail and just took off her feet. I found a very durable peace of plastic for her tail fin. You guys have all done great and I have a lot of catching up to do! Hope to do more this weekend.


----------



## bobzilla

Here are a few pictures of the head I made for Steve's (Halstaffs) new pirate tavern scene he's adding to his haunt this year.
My part is done, now it's time for Steve, Jana (Pumpkin5) and Pat (Deadthings) to bring him to life. Steve will animate him, Jana is writing his verbiage spiel and Pat will record his voice. Have fun you guys 
Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum 
Here's the build thread....http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/135042-new-animatronic-addition-2014-a.html


----------



## pumpkinpie

He is phenomenal Bobzilla!!!!

Dang, now my pitiful pictures have too follow that...lol. Just started setting a few things up today, mainly cause hubby is tired of my piles everywhere. The lighting bad and I don't have all my decorative lights out but here's 2 areas pretty much completed...


----------



## JamesButabi

That's hardly pitiful. Looks great to me!


----------



## pumpkinpie

You know what I mean...lol...and thank u. Luckily some of my everyday decor fits the theme


----------



## bobzilla

Dang is right.......dang nice! 
Really well done pumpkinpie!
Thank you for your nice comment 
Did you make the flag?



pumpkinpie said:


> He is phenomenal Bobzilla!!!!
> 
> Dang, now my pitiful pictures have too follow that...lol. Just started setting a few things up today, mainly cause hubby is tired of my piles everywhere. The lighting bad and I don't have all my decorative lights out but here's 2 areas pretty much completed...
> View attachment 218933
> 
> View attachment 218934
> 
> View attachment 218935


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awww thank u, I did. I tried to replicate this one








I did 2 other ones too (smaller ones)...one is an East India and the other is the "blood" "no mercy" flag...


----------



## bobzilla

You're welcome 
I love your flag....it's BADA$$!




pumpkinpie said:


> Awww thank u, I did. I tried to replicate this one
> View attachment 218949
> 
> 
> I did 2 other ones too (smaller ones)...one is an East India and the other is the "blood" "no mercy" flag...


----------



## IMU

Everyone's props are looking wonderful. Love the mermaid and that flag looks great pumpkinpie.

So, we are posting pitiful stuff? Here is the start of my last cardboard treasure chest. Each one I did is a bit different. Going to have this one broken in half. Haven't decided if it will be "full" of gold or just a little pile.



















Won't actually have a lot of new stuff this year but thanks to everyone else's props, I have a lot of new ideas. Thanks!


----------



## pacman

Some really great work , the pirate really is phenomenal bobzilla , and i really really like your pirate setup especially the flag pumpkinpie , and as far as ideas go IMU that's one thing this forum is never short of providing , looking forward to see which way you go either with a full chest of gold or just a pile , i will have to pop back and see what you went for , i did pirates theme last year , but hell makes me wish i was doing them this year ..... it is such a great theme .


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love the new chest IMU....my vote...just a tiny pile or maybe just a couple pieces.
Again thank you all for the kind words, the flag was super easy (other than running out of "linen" colored paint. ...took 4 stores to locate it again lol). I just sketched it on a free hotel bed sheet, did some distressing and about $4 I'm paint later their she was. It wasn't exactly like my inspiration but I love it plus it's HUGE (roughly 6.5 X 4)


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Your flag and the setup looks great pumpkin! It would be kinda cool to leave that out all year long! 
Can't wait to see your other treasure chest finished imu.


----------



## IMU

Latest lame update. 














































Always trying something "different" for these and I can't say I'm thrilled, but not bad. 

Since you get to see it before its finished (behind the magic so to speak) ... it really is simple and 'easy' to do.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love it!!!! Looks great IMU

Thanks HT, my son said the same thing. He's already claimed 2 of the flags and my barrels lol


----------



## Shane Forbes

Pumpkin, I like the flag and the way you set stuff up. Half of having a cool display is displaying it in a cool manner. You can spend tons of time making something but if it's just crammed in a corner you would never know. Yours looks great. IMU? The Cardboard Box to a Chest is awesome. I was picturing 1 coin . . . with a skeletal hand reaching for that last piece . . . but I like what you did. 

Here's what I got done this weekend. Monkeys! They aren't actually done, I want to do something more to their eyes and darken the shadows in their mouths but I think they're cool. Not sure exactly where to put them yet though. 
























I also got my Lord Nelson/Nelson's Blood Skeleton Fountain done, I'll upload a video once I get it downloaded.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awww thank u 

And omg...your monkeys look great!!!! I spent 2 days just trying to do teeth (that little skull is making it very difficult grrr)...yours look great!!! Okay now I need to give it another try....


----------



## matrixmom

That flag looks like it was bought! Awesome pumpkin pie ...Everything looking wet and algae"ish"......



pumpkinpie said:


> He is phenomenal Bobzilla!!!!
> 
> Dang, now my pitiful pictures have too follow that...lol. Just started setting a few things up today, mainly cause hubby is tired of my piles everywhere. The lighting bad and I don't have all my decorative lights out but here's 2 areas pretty much completed...
> View attachment 218933
> 
> View attachment 218934
> 
> View attachment 218935


----------



## Shane Forbes

Alright. Nelson's Blood. Lord Nelson died at the Battle of Trafalgar. When he died he didn't want to be buried at sea but on English soil so the crew placed him in a Keg and pickled him in Rum or probably Port. I'm not a fan of Port so I'm going with the Rum theory. Now, the story goes that a couple of sailor found a keg down in the Bilge of the ship that was leaking a little alcohol. They decided that they didn't want that leak to get anywhere and waste-not, want-not, they drank the rum until the keg was empty. When the ship pulled into port they pulled the keg up and emptied out it's contents onto a cart and wheeled Nelson up the road to where he would be prepared for burial. As the cart was winding up the streets in the hot sun, more of the "liquid" leaked out of him and into the cart. Being good sailors they passed a tin cup around catching the rum and drinking it so that when they got to where they left the body they were a bit tipsy.

Here's Nelson. I'll have to do some lighting to get it right and the water will get exchanged our for Kraken Rum. First is him Naked so we can see the plumbing.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyabJwOydws&list=UU5qyOQJi8f2ly1J_vlalKzA

And here is him with his clothes on.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TO4lQTX16Ok&list=UU5qyOQJi8f2ly1J_vlalKzA&index=1

And here's a nice Ditty about this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMPJsvkAH7g&list=PLa2vxwF2-Mq99HFN6iF7nTnm3vBeoK9yk&index=10


----------



## Shane Forbes

Alright, my monkeys need eyes . . . Any suggestions? I want something kinda reflective . . . 

View attachment 219554


----------



## pumpkinpie

I'm in the spot...I wound up making mine from clay, figure after they're painted I'll add a couple coats of poli


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Shane the monkey's are great! I am also going to try to make some, thanks for sharing. And Nelson turned out great!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Started my monkey sculpt again 3rd times a charm (okay 4th lol)...can't wait to get this little guy painted and get some fur on him 








Also got 2 tentacles done and ready for paint...2 more to go


----------



## Shane Forbes

That is a much cleaner sculpt than mine . . . Wow. I found eyes at Hobby Lobby. 6 for .99.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks shane  and your kidding me on the eyes...I was just there grrrr lol


----------



## Skeletoncrew

Pumpkin pie, that looks awesome! Great job


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awww thank u


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Looks great pumpkin! What are you going to use for fur?


----------



## bobzilla

Wow pumpkinpie!
He's awesome! 



pumpkinpie said:


> Started my monkey sculpt again 3rd times a charm (okay 4th lol)...can't wait to get this little guy painted and get some fur on him
> View attachment 220005
> 
> 
> Also got 2 tentacles done and ready for paint...2 more to go


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thank you both 

I'm going to try and follow what the link said they did....(only instead of latex I'm just using tacky glue thinned down) you mix into that mixture your paint (trying to resemble the fur color...then you add in fake or real fur that you've shaved or cut real small (I got my fake fur from distinctivefabric.com...2 swatches free with free shipping, should b enough for this little guy). Then you corpse, the link said they used toilet paper but I'm wondering if I should go that route or use spider webbing....

I'll post pics when I get him finished....got to make his tail first lol


----------



## Shane Forbes

Hey Pumpkin,

I did like you for the sculpy head first, then I unscrewed and moved the arms back so that they hang more out (mine wanted to swing in front more). Once that was done I did the heat gun and cheap/thin plastic tarp corpsing with some light stain over the top. Left some bones visible that way and the trash bags look kinda like skin. 

(Corpsing video done by gothdj on youtube) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QxxbpTFNEU&list=PLnghCvK-_aEVc1GlyoFnnmiM4yCMJSrR7

After that I used the liquid latex and painted it on where I wanted hair and let it dry for a while. I used the heat gun to get it tacky and to dry faster (don't have the patience . . . Halloween is in 30 days!) Then I added the fur I'd trimmed off in clumps and areas.

Now I still need to go back and re-latex the skin areas (hands, feet, eyes) and bones so it'll be shiny and more obvious and add the eyes in I picked up.

Good luck with yours! I'm curious about how the toilet paper corpsing will work (I bought the TP but used the other method instead).



pumpkinpie said:


> Thank you both
> 
> I'm going to try and follow what the link said they did....(only instead of latex I'm just using tacky glue thinned down) you mix into that mixture your paint (trying to resemble the fur color...then you add in fake or real fur that you've shaved or cut real small (I got my fake fur from distinctivefabric.com...2 swatches free with free shipping, should b enough for this little guy). Then you corpse, the link said they used toilet paper but I'm wondering if I should go that route or use spider webbing....
> 
> I'll post pics when I get him finished....got to make his tail first lol


----------



## JamesButabi

All hands on deck


----------



## Skeletoncrew

Jamesbutabi. .. All the pirates look awesome! Keeping a close eye on this post. Next year I'd love to trick out our boat at the coast as a pirate ship, rent a slip right in town at the main dock for the night and handy candy out from the boat!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Your pirates look fantastic...and very creepy...great job!!!!

Now I have to ask how you did it!!!! Here's my zombie fogger I'm hoping to turn into barbossa and your technique might work perfectly. ..














Here was my attempt at just painting it but it's not quite right...


----------



## pumpkinpie

Oops not sure how that happened lol


----------



## Shane Forbes

James! That is an amazing job of corpsing your skeletons and I love the addition of the sea-weed and shells! Looks great.


----------



## JamesButabi

Thank you all. Pumpkin you could try strips of really thin cloth fabric or paper towel. Use carpet latex or liquid latex. Throw in and carve out some great stuff here and there. Use some stain over the top for desired colors. Be patient and go really thin where necessary for detail.


----------



## PirateDex

Man been shanghaied for awhile and look at all the magnificent treasures that appear on here. Working hard on stuff this week (ship wheel, drinking skelly, ship mast, ship, ugggh maroon me now) to hopefully make up for the lost time.

Bobzilla - Red looks amazing, can just hear Steve, Jana (Pumpkin5) and Pat (Deadthings), we want the redhead.

Pumpkin - love the setup and the flag is awesome. Your monkey is coming along scarily.

IMU - new take on the treasure chest looks good.

Shane - those skeletons monkeys got the mange. They can guard your special stash of rum, cause ain't no one gonna wanna risk a bite from them. For the eyes I was thinking of cats eye marbles and then if you got room stick a green or red glow stick behind them in the skull. (oops see you found eyes)

JamesButabi - What a ghastly crew of seadogs. That is some serious corpsing going on. Love the acce (sea)sories. Doubt my skelys will get corpsed this year, maybe after Halloween before packed away.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Finally hung the ropes in my living room (so we could hang cheese cloth and more seaweed) also got the crates hoisted up on the plant shelf lol... 

Still adding lighting so it's a little dark but here's what we got so far this pic has 1 of our wave lights running...we'll have 4 at our party....








It won't be quite this bright, I have regular lighting in my entryway at the moment but I'll probably swap them out for green come party time. Plus I have some led candles, twinkle lights, wave machines, pumpkins and small (glowing) treasure chests that will add splashes of light...


----------



## Icepick

Family emergency, and a broken garage door spring, has kept me from doing anything, or being able to visit lately. Holy crap everyone!!! I thought I had some neat stuff, till I viewed everyone recent endeavors!! I hope every body gets a chance to do quick salt doughs to post up!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Hope everything is okay Icepick 

As for me, just got the fur on my monkey...he's still drying but it looks great!!!! I wound up splashing some paint on the bones and then I mixed tacky glue in with the leftover paint. I coated pieces of spider webbing in the glue paint mixture and just started wrapping and stretching it everywhere. It holds beautifully!!!! Just now, I dabbed on some poli to make the fur look a little wet...


----------



## Paint It Black

Pumpkinpie, I just can't get over how good your monkey turned out. I can just imagine him startling your guests at the buffet table. LOL.


----------



## mickkell

Good job,your Monkey kinda creeps me out.lol


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awww, thank u both  yeah our friends popped by last night to see what we had done....he walked in the kitchen and goes "oh hell no", in his defense he had had a few beers...but we laughed and laughed cause he would not go anywhere near that monkey lol


----------



## punkineater

pumpkinpie said:


> Hope everything is okay Icepick
> 
> As for me, just got the fur on my monkey...he's still drying but it looks great!!!! I wound up splashing some paint on the bones and then I mixed tacky glue in with the leftover paint. I coated pieces of spider webbing in the glue paint mixture and just started wrapping and stretching it everywhere. It holds beautifully!!!! Just now, I dabbed on some poli to make the fur look a little wet...
> View attachment 220839
> 
> 
> View attachment 220840
> View attachment 220841


This is straight out of the movie AMAZING!!! You are hired!


----------



## IMU

Everyone's pirate stuff looks outstanding!

Here is my last lame update for the final treasure chest.




























Might add some trim color to break up the "plain" wash look but not sure. It is actually 4 different paint colors.


----------



## IMU

*The 3 Treasure Chests*

All three together so you don't have to hunt down the other posts about these being built.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thank u pumpkineater 

Love your paint job IMU...all of your chests look fan~freakin~tastic!!!!


----------



## IMU

pumpkinpie said:


> Love your paint job IMU...all of your chests look fan~freakin~tastic!!!!


You are too kind pumpkinpie ... thank you.


----------



## pacman

It all looks damn good to me guys , i am having pirate envy now ..... some great work , hhmmm wonder if i could work a dead pirate into my graveyard setup ..... damn .


----------



## IMU

I picked up 3 of these Projection LightShow spotlights in blue. Going to use them for my shipwreck.






Not the best video, but it looks good and I don't have to worry about it getting rained on.


----------



## Shane Forbes

Pumpkin, that monkey is absolutely horribly disgusting . . . and this time of year that's a great compliment!

I'm absolutely wiped out. beat, exhausted. This weekend my dad and a friend of mine built . . . a pirate ship in the front yard. Now, really we built the bulkheads, Bow, Stern, etc. We still need to do a bunch of trimming, decorate the Stern, cut out windows, create gun ports, build a proper mast with sails, and Paint, Paint, Paint . . . Oh, and we don't have a deck or overhead. But we have a ship!

Bow








Starboard and Stern








Port from House








Overall it's going to be a fantastic stage for the Haunt and Party, just lots of work to get there.


----------



## JamesButabi

Great work Shane. Halloween is coming quick. It always feels like there just isn't enough time!


----------



## offmymeds

OMG pumpinkin!! That monkey is fantastic! Incredible work my dear


----------



## moony_1

I'm so jealous of everyone's work! We haven't started doing anything yet for Halloween sadly. I had big plans, but too much stuf came up, so we have been dealing with that. Love looking at everyone's stuff! That monkey is phenomenal!


----------



## Axel_7

We have almost finished the ship and parts or the Tartuga Tavern...
















































https://www.facebook.com/pirates4canuckplace


----------



## moony_1

That. Is. Phenomenal. I'm speechless.


----------



## Axel_7




----------



## Shane Forbes

Axel! That is Inspirational. I have been thinking about what is key to finishing out my ship and THAT! That is what I need to do. Not exactly of course, but some of that stuff is exactly what we need to do. 

I really like the colors and the black sails, how do the sails show up at night though? Do you have to light it? I really like the way you did your ratlines.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## printersdevil

Wow! Fabulous! 

I am amazed that the city and neighbors allowed this. Fantastic.


----------



## Axel_7

We have near by streetlights.. But we do and will light up the ship closer to halloween.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omgosh...everyone's stuff looks amazing!!!!

Here's my save the date....created by celipops (she's so awesome!!!!) 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NjUVDjIx2Ds


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Pumpkin your monkey is freaking amazing! 
Axel_7 your Tavern and ship is awesome!


----------



## pacman

WOW Axel_7 , thats some incredible looking work , i bet its a major issue just keeping the neighborhood kids off it , i know it would be if it were in my area fantastic work , well done , amazing ship .... desperate pirate envy now ....


----------



## matrixmom

A storm's a brewin in me front lawn!







A pirate family that loots and pillages together stays together! 

View attachment 221790


----------



## Skeletoncrew

Axel .. Amazing, really amazing!

Matrix mom, fantastic job! 

Pumpkin pie, the monkey turned out terrific!

We just came back from our boats at the coast, where we keep them is very big in pirate lore and legend, they even have 'pirates invade' and take over the town every year. To do this type of thing on our fishing boat and spend halloween there would be so much fun!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here's today's projects...tentacles and my $1 tricorn (made with DT army hat, old house paint and an old flannel sheet - using the same paint and material to make the guys boot covers). And again thank you all for all the kind words on my monkey you guys are so sweet


----------



## Defenestrator

Those tentacles ^ look really good....excellent work!


----------



## Shane Forbes

Punpkin, Great tentacles and are there instructions for that hat? It turned out great.

Matrix, love the mast and skeleton.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks  I'm making another tomorrow, I'll take pics so you can see how I did it...super easy, hardest part is waiting for the paint to dry


----------



## texaslucky

The hat and tentacles are great.


----------



## matrixmom

Wow those tentacles look very real. They are def going to be a main attraction! I love your ingenuity on the hat!! Smarty pants....



pumpkinpie said:


> Here's today's projects...tentacles and my $1 tricorn (made with DT army hat, old house paint and an old flannel sheet - using the same paint and material to make the guys boot covers). And again thank you all for all the kind words on my monkey you guys are so sweet
> 
> View attachment 221845
> 
> View attachment 221846
> 
> View attachment 221847


----------



## IMU

I have my idea how it was made, curious to see if I'm correct. 



pumpkinpie said:


> Thanks  I'm making another tomorrow, I'll take pics so you can see how I did it...super easy, hardest part is waiting for the paint to dry


----------



## pumpkinpie

Even better the tentacles r going behind my table which I purchased a small light weight candelabra for...my plan is to hot glue (and tie) the candelabra to one of the tentacles so it looks like he's holding it above the table...I can't wait to see if it works


----------



## bobzilla

Wow Pumpkin! 




pumpkinpie said:


> Here's today's projects...tentacles and my $1 tricorn (made with DT army hat, old house paint and an old flannel sheet - using the same paint and material to make the guys boot covers). And again thank you all for all the kind words on my monkey you guys are so sweet
> 
> View attachment 221845
> 
> View attachment 221846
> 
> View attachment 221847


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here's that tutorial, hope I made sense lol

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-and-step-by-step/138612-cheap-bicorn-hat-tutorial.html


----------



## Sharonr3106

Love the tentacles!


----------



## mariem

Axel_7 said:


> We have almost finished the ship and parts or the Tartuga Tavern...
> View attachment 221404
> 
> 
> View attachment 221410
> 
> 
> View attachment 221411
> 
> 
> View attachment 221415
> 
> 
> View attachment 221419
> 
> 
> View attachment 221422
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pirates4canuckplace


That is awesome. I just can't imagine the amount of work that went into it but it must have been an effort in love because it shows. The detail is amazing. I wish I could be a TOTer at your house. Fantastic job.

Marie


----------



## mariem

Shane Forbes said:


> Pumpkin, that monkey is absolutely horribly disgusting . . . and this time of year that's a great compliment!
> 
> I'm absolutely wiped out. beat, exhausted. This weekend my dad and a friend of mine built . . . a pirate ship in the front yard. Now, really we built the bulkheads, Bow, Stern, etc. We still need to do a bunch of trimming, decorate the Stern, cut out windows, create gun ports, build a proper mast with sails, and Paint, Paint, Paint . . . Oh, and we don't have a deck or overhead. But we have a ship!
> 
> Bow
> View attachment 221307
> 
> 
> Starboard and Stern
> View attachment 221310
> 
> 
> Port from House
> View attachment 221311
> 
> 
> Overall it's going to be a fantastic stage for the Haunt and Party, just lots of work to get there.


Wow that is going to be a huge ship. Can't wait to see it finished. 

Marie


----------



## mariem

Shane Forbes said:


> Pumpkin, I like the flag and the way you set stuff up. Half of having a cool display is displaying it in a cool manner. You can spend tons of time making something but if it's just crammed in a corner you would never know. Yours looks great. IMU? The Cardboard Box to a Chest is awesome. I was picturing 1 coin . . . with a skeletal hand reaching for that last piece . . . but I like what you did.
> 
> Here's what I got done this weekend. Monkeys! They aren't actually done, I want to do something more to their eyes and darken the shadows in their mouths but I think they're cool. Not sure exactly where to put them yet though.
> View attachment 219552
> 
> 
> View attachment 219553
> 
> 
> View attachment 219554
> 
> 
> I also got my Lord Nelson/Nelson's Blood Skeleton Fountain done, I'll upload a video once I get it downloaded.


Your monkeys look incredible. Great job.

Marie


----------



## mariem

pumpkinpie said:


> View attachment 214788
> 
> Finally stole a few minutes to paint my foam barrels...the rusty rings are just fabric that has been painted


Great job. I love the weathered look.

Marie


----------



## mariem

I haven't checked this topic for awhile and so this morning I am enjoying looking at all the pictures while I have my coffee. 

I am having some serious envy right now. The work you guys are doing is amazing.

Marie


----------



## Axel_7

.Pumpkinpie i would love a tutorial of how the tgentacle were made


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here you go Axel, someone on the forum rigged them onto a shiatsu massager so they moved too

http://m.instructables.com/id/OctopiWallStreet-big-cheap-tentacles/


----------



## Hilda

I am loving it all! We live in the mountains and I never thought of doing a pirate theme... but I am so digging this. Must resist the temptation. LOL
Wonderful work!!  Thank you so much for sharing. This is so much fun.


----------



## Skeletoncrew

Pumpkin pie .. Those tentacles are phenomenal! 

Oh .. I can see some big tentacles coming up and wrapping around the boat. I need to stay off this post, my Dh is going to kill me. Lol


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thank you....and yes they would!!!!!They're cheap to make


----------



## matrixmom

Hey everyone selling off alot of my pirate decor - party is over. It was a blast. Will post pics soon. BTW I havent posted yet but Deadeye Drake is for sale too. Shipping is the limitation tho.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Can't wait to see all your pics


----------



## PirateDex

Too few days and lots still to do and raining all day, guess I can finish my rocks for the shipwreck and the helm. Hopefully post some pictures up soon. 

Shane - That ship is ginormous are you planning a raid on the whole neighborhood.
Axel_7 - Nice work and great display, I like the colors and the details you put into it, true Tortuga style
Pumpkin - As before your tentacles are awesome
Matrixmom - glad your party went well, looking forward to the pictures, love the mast and the skeleton welcoming everyone.


----------



## IMU

*New & Updates for 2014*

Threw these 2 together yesterday.






Rum Bath - This one is new. Not the best looking drinking pirate so I have him bathing instead. Only needed to buy a few feet of clear tubing and he was done.






Peeper - Updated. I made the "skeleton" out of a few pieces of foam bones from a bag-o-bones. The tree, motor and mechanics are reused from a few years ago.


----------



## bobzilla

Sweet Dave! 



IMU said:


> Threw these 2 together yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rum Bath - This one is new. Not the best looking drinking pirate so I have him bathing instead. Only needed to buy a few feet of clear tubing and he was done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peeper - Updated. I made the "skeleton" out of a few pieces of foam bones from a bag-o-bones. The tree, motor and mechanics are reused from a few years ago.


----------



## IMU

Thanks Bob!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Those look great IMU!!!!!


----------



## IMU

Thanks pumpkinpie.


----------



## matrixmom

I love the tree peeper IMU!


----------



## matrixmom

My best compliment at the party came from one of my teenage sons friends: "this place looks like a disney ride....!!" I was so pleased.


----------



## IMU

Thanks matrixmom for the kind words and I agree with your son's friend ... disney worthy for sure. Great job MM!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Curious if anyone has found any good pirate or skull and crossbones pumpkin patterns. I've settled on the black pearl ship but I was hoping I could find a creepy skull and crossbones too


----------



## Axel_7

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/axel_7-albums-2014-pirate-ship.html

Some followers posted some photos so i thought i would share them

2 weeks to go


----------



## Icepick

pumpkinpie said:


> Curious if anyone has found any good pirate or skull and crossbones pumpkin patterns. I've settled on the black pearl ship but I was hoping I could find a creepy skull and crossbones too


Just find any image and print it out. Try looking at stencils for air brushing too.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awesome idea, thank u


----------



## IMU

pumpkinpie said:


> Curious if anyone has found any good pirate or skull and crossbones pumpkin patterns. I've settled on the black pearl ship but I was hoping I could find a creepy skull and crossbones too


I only have one pirate themed one and its this one:










I was going to suggest the same thing, find and image and make your own. I did that with this one:










Good luck and have fun! I enjoy making my own.


----------



## IMU

Did a quick search and found this one:


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I'm glad your party turned out great matrixmom! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thank u so much  Btw your pumpkins r beautiful. Here's the ship if anyone wants it.


----------



## JamesButabi

Well we intended to make a gallows with a hanging man to put next to our stockades. Unfortunately we had a suicide with in the family and I thought it might be inconsiderate to do hanging by the neck. Ended up stringing up a lady by the hands. I like how it came out.


----------



## Darth Vader




----------



## PirateDex

Finally got a few things out today. Still got to finish my helmsman and get lighting and sound settled. Less than two weeks. Yo ho...


----------



## pumpkinpie

She looks awesome James and that ship is awesome Dex...love the lighting already


----------



## Icepick

Finally bit the bullet and out stuff out. Live and learn vs living paranoid that something is gonna happen I guess. Still need to test lighting and the electronics, as well as testing projection show. Here's a quick photo my wife stitched together of some stuff.


----------



## pacman

BRILLIANT , i love the lighting and especially the smoking cannons great touch well done , serious pirate envy now .


----------



## PirateDex

Icepick, nice setup. Love the bicycle wheel repurpose really have to look hard at it. Also what did you use for your ship side skin, really like the look of it. Fair weather and smooth seas till halloween.


----------



## IMU

Everyone's stuff is so inspiring so keep posting!  Been setting up my display on and off (between bad weather) for the past week & have about 1/2 done. Hope to have more done before the weather turns to crap again.






Here is a test video of the new LED "water" spot lights.


----------



## The Pod

IMU, I love those new projections LED lights. I bought two of the blue ones and put them on my pirates also cause it does a great water effect!


----------



## IMU

The Pod said:


> IMU, I love those new projections LED lights. I bought two of the blue ones and put them on my pirates also cause it does a great water effect!


I know. I bought a real water effects projector to use last year and it crapped out after about 2 hrs. Never did get it working again and I couldn't leave it out in the weather. These little guys are great! 

Some setup pics ...


----------



## Icepick

PirateDex said:


> Icepick, nice setup. Love the bicycle wheel repurpose really have to look hard at it. Also what did you use for your ship side skin, really like the look of it. Fair weather and smooth seas till halloween.


Foam insulation sheets. I used a dremel to make it look like wood planks. Painted with a faux wood grain tool.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omgosh everything looks phenomenal! !!!!


----------



## MonsterMike

a tad of our display. hoping to get it finished and pictures taken before tricks or treats.


----------



## pacman

Some great pirate displays , every night i see more scurvy sea-dogs with ships and boats , cursed monkeys etc etc , and i never get surprised how much work goes in to the making of such cool setups , keep up all the excellent work guys look fantastic .


----------



## Axel_7

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1009644052394931&set=vb.967146239978046&type=2&theater

















Sorry dont know how to post videos directly...
If people want ill find another host...
PS if you like it please Like our page


----------



## Icepick

Forgive the iphone video quality, they are horrible for night video. 






Just a quick test run to be sure it was all ready for the big night.


----------



## matrixmom

My kids love this video - its great you are putting it on your wall!!


----------



## matrixmom

Had to take down the 20 foot sail the other day - very windy. Tortuga Tavern sail will be resurrected on Oct 30.....and still working to create a nice slideshow of pics for you guys!


----------



## PirateDex

Icepick said:


> Foam insulation sheets. I used a dremel to make it look like wood planks. Painted with a faux wood grain tool.


Thanks, that is what I thought. I was going to go that route as well, but went with a painted canvas drop cloths. 

IMU - I have those water lights on my list for next year, they look great. Your whole setup is awesome, the way you set the scenes are great, really sells it.

MonsterMike - looking great so far.

Axel-7 - Love the prison scene/photo-op, put it on my list for next year.

Thanks to all you pirate loving, seven sea sailing scallywags for all the inspiration in this thread.


----------



## Shane Forbes

Oh man! Awesome Displays! Good thing I'm taking next week off so I will have time to finish up everything, right not I got my wooden fort to look a little more like a ship by adding a good looking Bow-Sprit, and Stern Cabin and Stern Rails to the ship. We also put up the Mast (though after it was up I realized I'd forgotten to paint over some of the lettering and my lookout is laying down on the job . . .) So much more to do to get it done in time for Halloween!


----------



## IMU

PirateDex said:


> IMU - I have those water lights on my list for next year, they look great. Your whole setup is awesome, the way you set the scenes are great, really sells it.


You may want to pick them up before the end of the year as they might sell out or not offer them next year. I found them in the "holiday" section (if you know what I mean) so you should still have time if you want them for this year.


----------



## moony_1

Our pirate theme isn't sailing well this year! Between job loss, new job, kids starting new sports, and everything else life keeps tossing our way....we haven't had time or money to do much of anything this year! We are just working with what we have had in the past, and just started putting things up this past weekend. Not much to look at, but since no one on our street (neighborhood, really) has so much as a pumpkin out....I think we will be ok. We will be doing a projection on our garage and still have two more pirates to come (captain and ships wheel and a canon riding pirate) http://imgur.com/fTU779v,yKZazSS,bMFdo2y


----------



## moony_1

We will be adding lights, foggers, and all the little extra bits and bobs this weekend and closer to Halloween


----------



## pumpkinpie

By your post I expected a mostly bare yard (like mine lol)....your yard looks amazing moony....everyone's yards do. You guys are really going all out!!!


----------



## moony_1

Aww thanks pumpkin pie you're too sweet! Honestly, I was just disappointed. We had plans to do more this Halloween and add to the pirates, but we just couldn't justify the cost of adding anything new. (My two hanging "pirates" are clowns with pirate hats put on haha. The shipwreck came free because hubs has a client that builds stuff and told him to take whatever we want from his lumber cast offs! Seeing everyone's builds and amazing props here are amazing, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't jealous haha I wish I had the talents of the forum members! 

I'll be happier when we get the lights out I think....right now it just looks forlorn lol


----------



## matrixmom

Its ok! some years are like that. Thats why you have us to look at all the fun ideas for next year! 



moony_1 said:


> Our pirate theme isn't sailing well this year! Between job loss, new job, kids starting new sports, and everything else life keeps tossing our way....we haven't had time or money to do much of anything this year! We are just working with what we have had in the past, and just started putting things up this past weekend. Not much to look at, but since no one on our street (neighborhood, really) has so much as a pumpkin out....I think we will be ok. We will be doing a projection on our garage and still have two more pirates to come (captain and ships wheel and a canon riding pirate) http://imgur.com/fTU779v,yKZazSS,bMFdo2y


----------



## IMU

Every year I'm working on being an awesome pirate yard display ... maybe one year I will!


----------



## pacman

I am sure the kids in your area will love it just as much moony_1 and matrixmom , i have struggled this year as well like many and have had to re vamp old props and re use and re paint new stuff from old , but as long as you enjoy doing it and the kids like it its a success , i think you guys in the states have a saying .... ITS ALL GOOD .


----------



## pumpkinpie

Party went phenomenally only problem I forgot to charge my phone. Here's a few shots of the house and hubby, I'll post more as I get them...


----------



## pumpkinpie




----------



## pumpkinpie




----------



## matrixmom

The lighting came out perfect PP!! See? you were stressing about nothing. The table looks perfectly arranged, I like the skelly head on top of the barrel....looks great together! The very first pic with the strings of draping cloth looks very authentic. Everything turned out fantastic!!


----------



## IMU

*2014 Pirates of North Court (Night)*

Great looking party pumpkinpie.

Here are just a few of the pictures I took of the display last night.














































You can see a few more pictures here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/imu-albums-pirates-of-north-court-2014-a.html


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks guys, we had a fun night. Our confirmed number went from 40 (on Friday) to 25 actual guests. Next time I need to remember sports, pub crawls and "thriller" re-enactments before i set a date lol. Despite those hurdles we had about 7 cancel do to flu, 2 cancel cause they were scared to see an ex and one mom had to leave to go get her kid out of Walmart jail. ...and that's not even the most dramatic thing thst happened lol. We went from what was supposed to be 43 confirms (by Saturday afternoon) to 25-30 (can't remember all the teens) Saturday night.

My only regret was once again not setting aside more time to do my makeup and hair. Once I got hubby and the kid put together everyone started showing up.

Oh and charging my phone....still, the pics don't look half as nice as, the lighting and wave machines looked amazing. Everyone was blown away  As for the cheese cloth on ropes, we did that throughout the entire house. It was a great way to cheaply fill the space. It was just dollar tree rope, trash bag seaweed and $5 worth of cheese cloth. It just made the space feel a little creepier and it looked great with the lighting hitting it. I'll take a shot so everyone can see what they look like.


----------



## pacman

Really good lighting and great setup , excellent all round you Must be very pleased with all your hard work , it looks amazing .


----------



## pumpkinpie

IMU those pics r amazing, love your lighting.


----------



## PirateDex

Pumpkinpie - great job. The lighting looks fantastic and your hubster really sells "Jack". Awesome

IMU - we're not worthy. Looks amazing. hopefully I can get to a sliver of that in years to come.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Your set up turned out great pumpkin! I hope you had lots of fun! It looks like it was a blast!


----------



## frogkid11

Is there a trick to making "trash bag seaweed" so that it has that curly look, pumpkinpie?


----------



## moony_1

Oh my goodness pumpkinpie and IMU your pics are great! Love the set ups! I'm jealous!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks everyone 

It just curls naturally as u stretch it. It is bar far the easiest, cheapest and most effective decoration we had  I've posted the link to the original tutorial somewhere in this thread but I think I included it in my album too


----------



## matrixmom

Here are some daytime pics....I know everyone likes seeing the details.

Those are tnt "tubes" with glow sticks in them for the kids in the group in the corner


----------



## pumpkinpie

Everything looks amazing...completely over the top!!!!!


----------



## pacman

LOOKS AMAZING WELL DONE , i particularly like the redcoat [ well i would do being English lol ] and the picture of the treasure with the heads on spikes , there my favorite 2 . but it all looks amazing .


----------



## PirateDex

MM - fantastic job on setting the scene. Can hear the Yo ho and walk the plank. That is a huge hoard pile.

I guess jack skellington came early via craiglist for me. Picked up a Deadeye Drake today. He is so much better in person than via the videos.


----------



## Axel_7

The dead eye drake looks great...

We have been finished with props for a week or so.

Got a overhead video done of the Dutchman... Check it out.

http://youtu.be/6Q96hSH4XRM

Also lots of pictures of the thing are in our photo albums but the pics are to large to publish here so check out the link.

https://www.facebook.com/pirates4canuckplace

Woo hoo one more day...
Everybody have a great halloween.


----------



## Icepick

A quick collage shot of my yard. Will have some night shots and video clips up in a day or two.


----------



## DeppMaster

I'm having a hard time figuring out how to post my pirate pictures.


----------



## PirateDex

Icepick - great job, the one skeleton in the walking pose looks like 'hey what's up, just strolling through' great pose.

Depp master - Santa is gonna get a surprise, nice skeleton invasion.

I had a fun night. We didn't get as many kids as I would have hoped for. But we clearly had some word of mouth or social network going on with some drive-bys and such. Here is one quick collage. A hearty arrgggh to all here who I was inspired by.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Hello everyone. Here are a few pics from the party. My only regret is I didn't take any pictures with the lighting.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Everyone's props and pictures look so good! It was a lot of fun! Thanks to everyone sharing your ideas!


----------



## PirateDex

Axel - the Dutchman looks fantastic. Arrgggh I need a bigger lot. Thanx for sharing that drone footage.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Everyone's stuff looks amazing!!! And omg HT, those tentacles r phenomenal! !!


----------



## PirateDex

Ship broken down to the components. Still brainstorming for next year's build.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Thanks pumpkin! I made mine out of great stuff. I like the way they turned out. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Shane Forbes

Alright, For 1 night we had a 35 long by 17 wide, by 8ft high (to sides, Mast brought it up to 26 ft) Pirate Ship in the front Yard! We opened up at 5:30 and had about 300 kids come though. I know for a lot of folks on here it isn't that many but for us we normally get about 65 kids. My wife actually asked if we shoudl get more. I said plan on 300 and we ended up with a couple of little crappy candies but ran out of the good chocolate stuff. Then we were idiots and decided to throw a party right after. those of us who worked the haunt were exhausted and I think next time I'd definutly split up the nights . . . But it was all a blast!

Street Side of ship right before kids started showing up:
















Stern had white plastic for windows with programable lights in windows so we could set the colors:








2 Cannons on the gun deck, with 1 cannon blasted and a survivor (old zombie from a friend).
















They then went into berthing where our Skeleton Crew was asleep:








As they left Berthing they crossed a plank over a wattery chasm and encountered the Kraken!








Friend posing with the Kraken:








After the Kraken they pass the Brig and enter the Captain's cabin. 








The Captain had the Loot and would only share out a piece if they said the right words . . . (Trick or Treat, you'd be surprised how many kids didn't want to say that . . . )


----------



## Shane Forbes

Here's my Skeleton Rum Fountain, "Nelson", and we even had one dog dressed up as a Pirate crew-man.
















And a shot of the Bar (gotta work on the background behind the Bar,and we could have used a bigger sign but I was happy how the Barrels and Cedar turned out.


----------



## Shane Forbes

The Kraken:

Ok, here's my dad putting the finishing touches on the Kraken before we moved it inside.







Once it was to this stage we moved it inside the ship, tucked it in a corner, propped up some of the un-moving tentacles, used fishing line on others tying them to moving ones so that they moved too. In the end, 4 moved and 2 were stationary. We added cloth and the trash-bag sea-weed. I set up a motion detector to start him up and he ran for about 10 seconds after moved out of the beam. We used the water blue light to finish up the room and it was done.

Almost done. On the floor we used some plastic we'd painted blue and green that reflected the light nicely to create the pool. Really it was flat on the deck. We screwed a 2 x 12 plank to the deck, over the "pit" wrote on it "Walk the Plank" and then we were done.









The kids thought it was the hilight of the haunt.


----------



## Dipti13

Well its a big no for me as this year I managed to buy a renaissance gown instead of getting into a pirate costume which I was doing since past two years. I think it is good to try something new each year rather than expanding in a specific niche.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Shane everything looks awesome! Great job! The dogs costume is hilarious!! Great idea!


----------



## PirateDex

HT and Shane - now I really got to add tentacles to my ship next year. They both look great. Shane sounds like a fun time, no party here afterward as it was hitting 30°F when we closed up. Next year party on Friday and Halloween on Saturday.


----------



## JamesButabi

Wish I had better low light pictures. It was simply a spectacle as it was really dark accentuated by uplights but camera flashes made it look bright. Was 100% satisfied this year with the result and everyone thought it was the best halloween party they have ever attended. 

We switch themes every year so if anyone is interested in doing pirates, purchasing, or trading items let me know! Id love to do carnevil next year but am open to all themes! 
































































































































and me your host!


----------



## JamesButabi

More from Facebook

View attachment 230792

View attachment 230793

View attachment 230794

View attachment 230795


This is the only photo of the bunch that accurately captures the dark and uplit atmosphere. 
View attachment 230796

View attachment 230797

View attachment 230798

View attachment 230799


----------



## pumpkinpie

Looks great Shane!!!! Love how you made it like a walk through/haunt, I bet the kiddos had a blast


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omg James, that looks fantastic too, everyone really out did themselves this year


----------



## frogkid11

James, I can't see the pictures that you posted in your second posting from Facebook - but do you have any other angles and close up of the guy playing the organ? Is that a store bought character or did you make him?


----------



## Shane Forbes

pumpkinpie said:


> Looks great Shane!!!! Love how you made it like a walk through/haunt, I bet the kiddos had a blast


Pumpkin, we really had a blast. We were constantly getting good screams and shouts of surprise and oohs and aahs at the stuff. About 300 different kids went through but the best part is when they finished going through and they'd come out and tell their parents how scared they were but they wanted to go again! That is exactly what I was going for. We only gave candy out the first time through, but there was one kid that kept coming back bringing his whole family through it until he went through 5 times!

We also wanted to make sure that it was wheel-chair safe. The first year I did a haunt there was 1 kid in a wheelchair that couldn't go through because we had a step at the beginning. Ever since then I've made sure that we have a path and ramps that they can go through and when he came out he had the biggest smile on his face! 

Great night all in all and I can't wait until next year . . . I think I'm going to do a Mad-Scientist/Zombie thing . . . not sure yet though. We'll go back to Pirates again in 2 years.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Nice setup jamesbutabi!! It looks great!


----------



## matrixmom

Everyone did a out of this world job this year on pirates!


----------



## JamesButabi

frogkid11 said:


> James, I can't see the pictures that you posted in your second posting from Facebook - but do you have any other angles and close up of the guy playing the organ? Is that a store bought character or did you make him?


Lets try again :0


















































The piano guy is "the composer" from allscare.com. I found a great antique piano to go along with it. Trying to find some better photos!


----------



## Madame Leota

Thought I'd resurrect this thread to see how many pirate folks would be returning this year. I'm especially interested as it looks like I'll be joining the pirate league myself! I've never attempted this theme but I've always loved the idea and followed the picture threads of everyone here with pirate haunts. This year, I just decided 'what the heck - I'm doing pirates!'. I can't wait!


----------



## Frightshow

I'm all in for Pirates this year! Cannon, Kraken, Pillory, Drunk Skeletons, and more - Anyone else out there working on Pirates?


----------



## Axel_7

2 weeks into the building of the Pirate ship... and corpsing a few skullys as well....
Will post up photos when i get a few done.

For all you pirate lovers Please LIKE and follow our page 
https://www.facebook.com/pirates4canuckplace?ref=bookmarks


----------



## matrixmom

Frightshow and Axel. Wow. Thats all I can say. Wow. 
PS how in the world did you make that tentacle Frightshow?


----------



## Madame Leota

Well, I was going to do pirates. In the end I just couldn't get into it. There will be a couple of pirates featured in my "French Quarter Resurrection" theme. Pirates were, after all, a big part of New Orleans history so they earned a spot.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I was going to do a pirate theme this year but Matrix Mom ruined it for me. She did such an astounding job that I cannot bring myself to even think of it. My pirates would look like street urchins in comparison.......ARRRGHHH !!!

If she does zombies this year I'm gonna be p*ssed !


----------



## matrixmom

oaklawn Crematory said:


> I was going to do a pirate theme this year but Matrix Mom ruined it for me. She did such an astounding job that I cannot bring myself to even think of it. My pirates would look like street urchins in comparison.......ARRRGHHH !!!
> 
> If she does zombies this year I'm gonna be p*ssed !


I told you last year it was going to be Zombies of Penzance.


----------



## matrixmom

I have to say though, it was the easiest props to find for this theme for me. Actual pirate themed props in lots of garage sales. I had those gold plates with pirate ships, mugs, trunks, the barrel (that was a tough one to find) and lots of other fun things that added to the authentic look inside my home. People around must really love pirates - if you didn't know, someone bought a lot of my outdoor decor for her wedding! This was a great theme to do, and an easy one to sell off.


----------



## amylw1

we're doing harry potter next year but i have a box of pirate stuff in the loft from when my son had a pirate birthday party. So a pirate halloween would be very easy to pull off


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

matrixmom said:


> I told you last year it was going to be Zombies of Penzance.



Man that's just not right.....


----------



## Frightshow

matrixmom said:


> I told you last year it was going to be Zombies of Penzance.


Sounds awesome! We need more cross-topic themes!


----------



## gabemaita

all awesome work


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Ahoy mates! 

This seemed to be the proper place to ask this query of mine, it's been bugging me to no end. Next year we are adding pirates to the haunt again after not having them since 2005 or so. Lots of improvements have been made since then. 

My question now is about this guy :








Video clips are poor but it looks like clear pvc? I've seen it called a "ribbon" no doubt in reference to the way it operates, much like a barber's pole, but it looks thicker. When I first did a version of this guy I used real water and a pump, but it's messy, rusts, the costume gets soaked and seeps out..just not good all around. 

This photo shows the "liquid" looking clear :








I'm testing a twisted piece of PVC currently, but it's hell getting it to stay straight while twisted. Also thinking of trying those hanging wind chimes but they are very uniform. 

Anyone else had success pulling this off of figuring out exactly what Walt used?


----------



## IMU

Actually, it IS an ribbon and you could do it very similar to this one.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

From some of the pics i saw it looked more irregular . Are there any more detailed images of the ride one? 

If it is a ribbon how does hold it's shape without being plastic?


----------



## IMU

Here is an original from one of the Disney POTC rides dating from 1967 that sold for $129,800.










Call it a ribbon, or plastic tube ... doesn't really matter. The video I posted earlier is a ribbon so it can be done that way. You could use a plastic tube painted red. Its your choice ... do it how you'd like.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Not complaining, I appreciate the help! 

That's pretty cool, it looks like a clear resin dyed red like taxidermists use to make faux water. I'm just trying to make the best effect by duplicating what I see.


----------



## IMU

Old promo video of the original ride with a decent closeup of the drinking skeleton. Go to around the 18m14s mark for the shot.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

wow thats moving quick! I wonder if it was water originally then changed? that certainly looked like normal flowing water colored red. maybe done like this?

http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/05...-264b-4714-829c-88f10bc5691d.jpg?v=1465240962

when i first did my drinking pirate years back i ran a tube from the basin below him up the backbone, up the arm, and to a bottle that emptied in his mouth.


----------



## bayoubrigh

I'm excited to say I'm planning on pirates for next year. I did them 12 years ago and still have some of the props and planning has been more fun right now than I've had the past few years


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

my feelings exactly, i love going in a new direction...it opens up my creativity.


----------



## MummyOf5

I would look into acrylic sheet. You could cut a strip and use a heat gun to soften it and twist to form the ribbon.
It would be similar to the recycled pop bottle icicle tree ornaments.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

I found this on ebay :

















looks like it has the highest chance of producing the closest effect. going to test it with a deer motor tomorrow.


----------



## MummyOf5

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> I found this on ebay :
> 
> View attachment 393401
> 
> 
> View attachment 393409
> 
> 
> looks like it has the highest chance of producing the closest effect. going to test it with a deer motor tomorrow.


Curious to know how this worked out for you


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

It looks better than my previous two attempts. The going from small swirls to large makes it look like it's flowing. From one video I watched I think the one at Disney, in it's current form, is this same illusion just stretched out a bit so the spirals aren't so tight. not sure how to go about making that. I'm guessing a piece of red plexi or lexan in a strip would need to be heated and twisted very carefully. You could also use blown glass I think.


----------



## MummyOf5

I wonder if you heated your spiral and carefully untwisted it a little if it would help. You should be able to heat it with a heat gun, should be able to do the same with plexi to make a spiral also.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

MummyOf5 said:


> I wonder if you heated your spiral and carefully untwisted it a little if it would help. You should be able to heat it with a heat gun, should be able to do the same with plexi to make a spiral also.


hmmm..not sure never tried that with plexi. it would likley thin it out as it is stretched too.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Sorry it took me so long, but here is my drinking pirate : 

video : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whOFGc_tjys

pics :


----------

